# 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On Tuesday Nights!



## Len Hughes Presents

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I wonder if we'll get more insight into Bryan's "risky" ideas?


----------



## McGee

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Looking much more forward to this than RAW tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I imagine we see some kind of #1 contender’s match to determine Dean’s next challenger. Still think HHH could be an option if they want this Summerslam to be as big as possible.

Styles vs. Cena continues obviously.

Very interested to see what they do with Wyatt now after a big PPV win.

Those guys will be fine, but now WWE has to make sure that their mid carders, women, and tag teams on Smackdown have something to do going forward.


----------



## Shenroe

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well now that SD is on its owe they should make a preview regardless of RAW. Why should I wait after RAW aired to knew what's going on in SD? They made a 5 point preview for RAW, a SD one must follow soon after. I mean it's only fair.


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I think Dean will at least make it on his own more than the other shield guys could have. He can certainly play up the lunatic thing and seem more of a mental case who has this mental obsession with taking them all down. More so now than ever because it could go to his head that he is separate and thinks he is way better than Roman and Seth. I am excited a bit that Dean was the one to go on his own.


----------



## 3ku1

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Am I the only one who thinks it's comical almost Ambrose taking the top belt and going to the so call B show? I'm really interested in Wyatt again, don't screw up again wwe . Spoiler Alert they do :lol


----------



## DeeGirl

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Gonna be tough for Smackdown to beat Raw this week, but looking forward to seeing where Ambrose goes from here.


----------



## Danica

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So after witnessing the start of Finn's mega push tonight..
I'm hoping AJ gets a CLEAN pin on whoever he's facing tomorrow night since they picked him #2.

Lord help me if he loses tomorrow :hogan


----------



## Backstabbed

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It might be impossible to top that RAW but I'd love to see Smackdown prove me wrong.


----------



## Hawkke

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



McGee said:


> Looking much more forward to this than RAW tonight.


Nope, almost don't even want to watch.


TD Stinger said:


> Cena



That being said I'm curious if the "local jobbers" will continue or if that will just be a Raw thing to pad time till the cruiser weights show up.


----------



## Bret Hart

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Going to this Smackdown Live... LIVE! Pretty excited to see how good the booking of Smackdown will be.


----------



## Headliner

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown's not beating Raw this week. It should be a solid show though. I'm wondering if they make AJ vs Cena a number 1 contenders match or if someone else challenges for the WWE title. Only other person to challenge would be Wyatt.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown has certainly got its work cut out for it after watching this weeks Raw.

Honestly, I just don't think it will be able to compete. Still hoping for a good show at least.


----------



## Chrome

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Smackdown's not beating Raw this week. It should be a solid show though. I'm wondering if they make AJ vs Cena a number 1 contenders match or if someone else challenges for the WWE title. Only other person to challenge would be Wyatt.


Think it'll be Wyatt challenging Ambrose for the WWE title, and AJ vs Cena at Summerslam. That makes the most sense imo.


----------



## wwetna1

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Smackdown's not beating Raw this week. It should be a solid show though. I'm wondering if they make AJ vs Cena a number 1 contenders match or if someone else challenges for the WWE title. Only other person to challenge would be Wyatt.


I'd throw new tag titles out there and an elimination table match to decide the champs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

watching SD again this week. Hope to get an answer to the lack of a Women's title on SD. Hope to maybe get a Cena/Styles match and a triumphant Alpha debut. Why is Orton allowed to jump brands and wrestle Brock?


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

With WWE going with Balor/Rollins instead of Reigns/Rollins, I can't see Universal Championship match main eventing Summerslam. So it will be interesting what Smackdown does with the title picture. Will they end Cena/AJ feud on Smackdown this week in a number one contender match? If show would they do AJ vs Cena vs Ambrose or AJ vs Ambrose or Cena vs Ambrose? 


They also could save AJ/Cena for Summerslam and give someone like Bray Wyatt a title shot vs Ambrose. But again it's hard to see Balor/Rollins or Ambrose/Wyatt main eventing a PPV like Summerslam. While AJ/Cena wouldn't because it's not for the title. So that case Brock/Orton would probably go on last. IMO it looks like Brock/Orton will be the Summerslam main event. Unless it's Cena vs Ambrose or Cena vs AJ vs Ambrose. Keep in mind WWE doesn't like to do mulit-man matches at this big ppvs though. So coming off three way title match at Battleground, it's unlikely they do it again at Summerslam.


----------



## Reotor

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

so RAW had:

A debut of a new hot act, Finn Balor
2 fatal 4 ways with the best on the RAW roster
Women title change hands
Main event for the #1 contendership for a title match at summerslam
:wow

Smackdown better have an ace up their sleeve (or several lol) because otherwise it looks like they are fuuuuucked.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Smackdown's not beating Raw this week. It should be a solid show though. I'm wondering if they make AJ vs Cena a number 1 contenders match or if someone else challenges for the WWE title. Only other person to challenge would be Wyatt.



Saving Cena/AJ for Summerslam and doing Ambrose/Wyatt for the title would be simple or safe way to do things. But at the same time I can't see Rollins/Balor or Ambrose/Wyatt main eventing a PPV like Summerslam. So unless they plan Brock/Orton to go on last. I wouldn't be surprised if they do AJ/Cena on tv and make it for number one contender match. Which would give Summerslam their main event of Ambrose/Cena. Maybe they will bring up Cena hugging Ambrose as a sign of respect last night. Could be a start of things to come. That said I dunno what AJ would do at Summerslam then. They could tease his post Summerslam Orton feud, but I'm not sure what match he would end up having. Maybe some multi-man IC match or something.


----------



## 3ku1

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't care what happened on Raw. Sd well beat Raw for me simply because I like the Roster better. But that's just me. Raw has up and coming stars like Balor. But Sd has some big stars like Cena, Styles, Orton. Has Wyatt, Ambrose, Alexa too.


----------



## Ace

3ku1 said:


> I don't care what happened on Raw. Sd well beat Raw for me simply because I like the Roster better. But that's just me. Raw has up and coming stars like Balor. But Sd has some big stars like Cena, Styles, Orton. Has Wyatt, Ambrose, Alexa too.


 If Vince is booking, don't be surprised he makes sure it's a crap ep after the response to SD being the brand on the WWE polls.


----------



## Chrome

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



EL SHIV said:


> watching SD again this week. Hope to get an answer to the lack of a Women's title on SD. Hope to maybe get a Cena/Styles match and a triumphant Alpha debut. *Why is Orton allowed to jump brands and wrestle Brock?*


He's not, it's basically an interpromotional contest.


----------



## Ace

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AJ/Cena for the title would be a more than fitting Summerslam ME, but neither is in the title picture.


----------



## Chrome

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> AJ/Cena for the title would be a more than fitting Summerslam ME, but neither is in the title picture.


It's a big enough match, it doesn't need a title tbh.


----------



## Ace

Chrome said:


> It's a big enough match, it doesn't need a title tbh.


 Not enough heat in the feud, that month of filler did nothing for the feud but detract. They need to make it a blood feud in a months time. First was a dream match so it was fine.

Orton-Lesnar has to main event IMO.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> Not enough heat in the feud, that month of filler did nothing for the feud but detract. They need to make it a blood feud in a months time. First was a dream match so it was fine.



Yeah Enzo/Cass and all the comedy kind of killed the heat in that feud. Which is why I can see them doing the AJ/Cena match on Smackdown as a number one contender match to bring in ratings. With AJ losing and moving on to his next feud. Just like he did with Jericho and Reigns. My guess is they will start teasing Orton/AJ on Smackdown with Brock not on the show and put AJ in some team Smackdown vs Team Raw match at Summerslam. Since with both brands and it being a big ppv. They will try to get a lot of guys on the card.


Summerslam

WWE Title
1.Dean Ambrose vs John Cena

2.Brock Lesnar vs Randy Orton

Universal Championship
3.Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor

Raw vs Smackdown
4.Roman Reigns,Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Sami Zayn, Sheamus vs AJ Styles, Bray Wyatt,Alberto Del Rio, Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler

US Title
5.Rusev vs Cesaro

IC TITLE
6. Miz vs Kane or Apollo Crews

Womans Championship
7.Sasha Banks vs Charlotte

WWE Tag Team Championship
8.New Day vs Anderson/Gallows


9.Enzo/Cass vs Shinning Stars vs Golden Truth

Smackdown Womans Champinship
10.Becky Lynch vs Natayla

Preshow

Number one contender Smackdown Tag Team Champion
11. American Alpha vs Usos


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah Enzo/Cass and all the comedy kind of killed the heat in that feud. Which is why I can see them doing the AJ/Cena match on Smackdown as a number one contender match to bring in ratings. With AJ losing and moving on to his next feud. Just like he did with Jericho and Reigns. My guess is they will start teasing Orton/AJ on Smackdown with Brock not on the show and put AJ in some team Smackdown vs Team Raw match at Summerslam. Since with both brands and it being a big ppv. They will try to get a lot of guys on the card.
> 
> 
> Summerslam
> 
> WWE Title
> 1.Dean Ambrose vs John Cena
> 
> 2.Brock Lesnar vs Randy Orton
> 
> Universal Championship
> 3.Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor
> 
> Raw vs Smackdown
> 4.Roman Reigns,Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Sami Zayn, Sheamus vs AJ Styles, Bray Wyatt,Alberto Del Rio, Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler
> 
> US Title
> 5.Rusev vs Cesaro
> 
> IC TITLE
> 6. Miz vs Kane or Apollo Crews
> 
> Womans Championship
> 7.Sasha Banks vs Charlotte
> 
> WWE Tag Team Championship
> 8.New Day vs Anderson/Gallows
> 
> 
> 9.Enzo/Cass vs Shinning Stars vs Golden Truth
> 
> Smackdown Womans Champinship
> 10.Becky Lynch vs Natayla
> 
> Preshow
> 
> Number one contender Smackdown Tag Team Champion
> 11. American Alpha vs Usos


 No offense, but AJ-Cena II is still bigger than Ambrose-Cena even with the title. Ambrose-Cena does nothing for me (like probably a lot of others) and we all know Cena isn't going to win his 16th against Dean, it would have to be at a bigger event against a bigger opponent.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> Orton-Lesnar has to main event IMO.




It will, unless John Cena is in the main event of Summerslam. Keep in mind WWE might not want Brock main eventing their PPV and trumping two title matches. After the whole PED thing. Which is why Cena ending up in main event is starting to make a lot of sense.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> It will, unless John Cena is in the main event of Summerslam. Keep in mind WWE might not want Brock main eventing their PPV and trumping two title matches. After the whole PED thing. Which is why Cena ending up in main event is starting to make a lot of sense.


 Cena v Ambrose is not a big match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> Cena v Ambrose is not a big match.


:kobe9


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> No offense, but AJ-Cena II is still bigger than Ambrose-Cena even with the title. Ambrose-Cena does nothing for me (like probably a lot of others) and we all know Cena isn't going to win his 16th against Dean, it would have to be at a bigger event against a bigger opponent.


For fan-boys it migth be bigger. But in WWE reality it's not a bigger match really. Because they haven't booked AJ strong enough for it to be. He went 2/2 with Jericho, lost three times to Owens(one clean), lost back to back with Reigns and lost to Ambrose. Yes AJ has some good wins under his belt. But beating guys like Miz, Del Rio and Sheamus aren't that big of a deal these days. Since guys like Darren Young and Zack Ryder have wins over those guys too. Then AJ win over Cena came from Gallows/Anderson cheating. While they had AJ take the pin from Cena in the tag match last night.


While at the same time Ambrose has beat Kevin Owens 2 since Mania(without a loss)won his feud with Jericho, won MITB match, cashed it on Rollins. Then beat AJ Styles by slight destraction, beat Miz clean twice. Then beat Seth Rollins clean with Rollins unable to beat him in two singles title matches. While he followed that up with winning the Shield Triple Threat Title match at Battleground. So what guy is being pushed strong for a big match up with a guy like John Cena? And what guy look's like he might move onto another feud soon?


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> For fan-boys it migth be bigger. But in WWE reality it's not a bigger match really. Because they haven't booked AJ strong enough for it to be. He went 2/2 with Jericho, lost three times to Owens(one clean), lost back to back with Reigns and lost to Ambrose. Yes AJ has some good wins under his belt. But beating guys like Miz, Del Rio and Sheamus aren't that big of a deal these days. Since guys like Darren Young and Zack Ryder have wins over those guys too. Then AJ win over Cena came from Gallows/Anderson cheating. While they had AJ take the pin from Cena in the tag match last night.
> 
> 
> While at the same time Ambrose has beat Kevin Owens 2 since Mania(without a loss)won his feud with Jericho, won MITB match, cashed it on Rollins. Then beat AJ Styles by slight destraction, beat Miz clean twice. Then beat Seth Rollins clean with Rollins unable to beat him in two singles title matches. While he followed that up with winning the Shield Triple Threat Title match at Battleground. So what guy is being pushed strong for a big match up with a guy like John Cena? And what guy look's like he might move onto another feud soon?


 Even with AJ's poor booking, the first match was easily the hottest of the night with the crowd chanting for both for 80% of the match. I can't even remember the last time that ever happened for any match, hell their first interaction was lit with the crowd chanting for both for over 2 minutes, TS couldn't get anything from their segment before MITB. Ambrose before Roman's suspension wasn't even considered a top guy.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

quote=Straw Hat;61495489]Cena v Ambrose is not a big match.[/quote]


LOL stop being bias, because you don't like Ambrose. It's a match with two of the most over guys in the company. Who never had a ppv match before. With Ambrose going into the match with a monster push facing the top guy in the company. It's no different then Cena/Daniel Bryan Summerslam main event 3 years ago. Since that was before Bryan popularity didn't take off huge yet.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> LOL stop being bias, because you don't like Ambrose. It's a match with two of the most over guys int he company. Who never had a ppv match before. With Ambrose going into the match with a monster push facing the top guy in the company. It's no different then Cena/Daniel Bryan Summerslam main event 3 years ago. Since that was before Bryan popularity didn't take off huge yet.


 Cena-Ambrose would be garbage in the ring and it would really just be Roman-Cena lite version with Ambrose taking Reigns spot. Ambrose really isn't the guy, they're only punishing Roman.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> Even with AJ's poor booking, the first match was easily the hottest of the night with the crowd chanting for both for 80% of the match. I can't even remember the last time that ever happened for any match, hell their first interaction was lit with the crowd chanting for both for over 2 minutes, TS couldn't get anything from their segment before MITB. Ambrose before Roman's suspension wasn't even considered a top guy.




Things change and Ambrose is a top guy now. What he did over the last month plus puts him at that level. Plus despite Ambrose not winning much until a few months ago. He's a guy has main evented 10 plus PPVs the last year and half. And had a big high profile match with Lesnar at Mania. So even before his monster push, he was always someone the company trusted in big matches.



Straw Hat said:


> Cena-Ambrose would be garbage in the ring and it would really just be Roman-Cena lite version with Ambrose taking Reigns spot. Ambrose really isn't the guy, they're only punishing Roman.


LOL whatever makes you feel better. Ambrose is the guy, and punishing Reigns has nothing to do with him beating Rollins. They could easily had AJ/Cena be for the Universal Championship or whatever lol. Then did Rollins/Balor for WWE Title at Summerslam. Or they could have had Dean just win the Shield Triple Threat match and go to Smackdown witht he title. Instead they had him beat Rollins clean as well to show he's now a top guy now and it's not just Reigns punishment. Either way decided to push Ambrose to the moon and it's not going to stop anytime soon. Also your wrong about Cena/Ambrose match. They had a very good tv match for US title last year on Raw. It had bunch of good near falls and them both kicking out of finishers and so on.


----------



## 3ku1

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah maybe three months ago. But now? Yes Cena Ambrose is a big match. If Ambrose is still champ. And booked correctly.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah maybe three months ago. But now? Yes Cena Ambrose is a big match. If Ambrose is still champ. And booked correctly.


Exactly, Ambrose has had the strongest push in the company over the last two half months. He won Jericho feud, Won MITB, Won the Title, Beat AJ, Beat Rollins, won Shield Triple Threat. He's been pushed as one of the top guys in the company right now. So it only makes sense that they would give him a big match with the face of the company in John Cena. The fact that it's also such a fresh match up. Also makes it a big match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They better not make the decision to book Ambrose/Cena and pus Styles out of the title picture that quickly. 

Borderline idiotic move, considering Styles has been the best talent this year in the company by a landslide.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It will be interesting to see how SmackDown Live responds tomorrow night.


----------



## JTB33b

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What I would like to see on Smackdown.

1.Bryan announces Becky vs Nattie at SS for the new Smackdown Woman's title and it will be a ladder match and the winner will get to name what the new title will be called.

2.A tourney for the Tag team titles. the two finalist will face eachother at SS for the titles which hopefully is American Alpha and Breezango. 

3. Ziggler turns heel and Aligns himself with Eva or Alexa 

4.Bray Wyatt adds a new member to his group to replace Stroman. They destroy Ambrose setting up a championship match at SS.

5.The Miz's next challenger for the IC title. Maybe Corbin and Crews have a #1 contenders match.


----------



## Ace

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah, the WWE aren't stupid enough to give away AJ-Cena 2 on TV, that too with Cena going over just to give temp Roman a big credible match for Summers lam. It does nothing but weaken the brand. Ideally there is a triple threat with Bray where Cena knocks AJ out of the ring with a AA before Bray capitalizes and wins. Later Dean can get in Brass face and lead to the two brawling to the back. AJ is pissed and starts beating Cena to a pulp and finishes it by Styles Clashing Cena through the announcers table.



3ku1 said:


> Yeah maybe three months ago. But now? Yes Cena Ambrose is a big match. If Ambrose is still champ. And booked correctly.


 This isn't just another PPV, this is Summerslam and you have matches like Orton-Lesnar and Rollins-Balor to contend with. Cena-Dean is probably the weakest of those three match ups.


----------



## 3ku1

Straw Hat said:


> This isn't just another PPV, this is Summerslam and you have matches like Orton-Lesnar and Rollins-Balor to contend with. Cena-Dean is probably the weakest of those three match ups.


In your opinion.


----------



## sarcasma

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It just hit me......................................HHH with NXT INVASION!!! HHH vs AMBROSE and NXT vs SMACKDOWN!!!!

That destroys RAW.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SmackDown Live commercial in slow-motion.










Is that a fist? :mark:


----------



## MOBELS

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Something tells me that their going to be setting up a multi-man match for the title at Summerslam. Would love to see them bring back the Elimination Chamber at Summerslam and have Ambrose v Wyatt v Cena v Styles v ADR v Kane/Corbin/Ziggler. 

Can't see Ambrose not being in a high profile match and with AJ and Cena still feuding, Ambrose is without an opponent.


----------



## Ace

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

God I hope Angle returns, it's the only way SD beats Raw.

I would mark the fuck out if I hear this...






The roof will come off the place.


----------



## Reotor

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yes, more old people.
Thats what Smackdown needs.


----------



## Death Rider

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> Cena v Ambrose is not a big match.


God your hate is unreal. We get it you hate Ambrose but how the hell would this not be a big match? The two off them facing for first time on ppv would be a big match. Plus they had a great match on Raw last year anyway.


----------



## Ace

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Roy Mustang said:


> God your hate is unreal. We get it you hate Ambrose but how the hell would this not be a big match? The two off them facing for first time on ppv would be a big match. Plus they had a great match on Raw last year anyway.


 Let me rephrase that - it isn't big enough to main event Summerslam (or big as Dean fans make it out to be) over Orton-Lesnar or Rollins-Balor. On any other card, you could do it. But you can't at Summerslam if you have those as other matches. They may have had a great TV match but what makes you think they'd be able to get to PPV level and not be outdone by Orton-Lesnar, Rollins-Balor, Zayn-KO and AJ-whoever. It simply won't.



Reotor said:


> Yes, more old people.
> Thats what Smackdown needs.


 You do realize Balor is only a year younger than Orton :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Where Smackdown be from?


----------



## Reotor

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> You do realize Balor is only a year younger than Orton :lol


I was talking about Angle.
I love Angle to death but bringing relics from the past wont get smackdown anything but a cheap pop


----------



## 3ku1

Reotor said:


> Yes, more old people.
> Thats what Smackdown needs.


Better then the sucky new ppl lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Straw Hat's obsessive Dean Ambrose hatred rears it's ugly head again. Yay...

I don't see how you could possibly know that a Cena/Dean match wouldn't be good on PPV, cos it hasn't actually happened before. I think that's a HUGE match, especially with the way they've been booking Dean lately and how Cena always brings the big fight in his matches. You're just salty that Dean will most likely get a bigger PPV match than AJ Styles, lol.

I also saw in another thread you think they should let Bray win the title on SD this week. LOL. Bray ain't winning shit :lol


----------



## Clique

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



EL SHIV said:


> Where Smackdown be from?


Buffalo, NY

I want Smackdown to _just bring it_ like Raw did last night. The SD undercard is not as stacked with talent as Raw's and we all knew that would be the case. I want SD to be smart about how their roster is utilized and hopefully they give us an action-packed two hours. The goals for tonight (and every show really) are to put on good-great wrestling matches, build compelling stories as we head into the next PPV SummerSlam, and let the talent that otherwise wouldn't be afforded the time to shine. 

American Alpha must have the opportunity to show the world why they are the best wrestling tag team in the company. The John Cena v. AJ Styles rivalry should up the ante and really put some heat it. Dean Ambrose needs a big match with a formidable challenger to his WWE Championship at SummerSlam. 

Let's go brand new theme, video/graphics, "new" stage setup, and *blue ring ropes*.

"Smackdown - the A-Show! Where we fight on Tuesday Nights!" :jbl


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Straw Hat's obsessive Dean Ambrose hatred rears it's ugly head again. Yay...
> 
> I don't see how you could possibly know that a Cena/Dean match wouldn't be good on PPV, cos it hasn't actually happened before. I think that's a HUGE match, especially with the way they've been booking Dean lately and how Cena always brings the big fight in his matches. You're just salty that Dean will most likely get a bigger PPV match than AJ Styles, lol.
> 
> I also saw in another thread you think they should let Bray win the title on SD this week. LOL. Bray ain't winning shit :lol


 So you think it makes perfect sense for the WWE to kill a feud they've been building for the last few months just to give Dean a big match? Breaking from it now will do nothing. 

At Summerslam Dean goes over Cena, then what? Nothing, you would have randomly taken Cena out of a feud to get Dean some credibility because he isn't big enough to main event Summerslam on his name alone.

Imagine if they did the same thing for Roman, he'd be getting so much shit from the IWC. But because it's Dean it's perfectly fine.



Clique said:


> Buffalo, NY
> 
> I want Smackdown to _just bring it_ like Raw did last night. The SD undercard is not as stacked with talent as Raw's and we all knew would be the case. I want SD to be smart in how their roster is utilized an hopefully an action-packed two hours. They have to put on good-great wrestling matches, build compelling stories as we head into SummerSlam, and let the talent that otherwise wouldn't be afford the time to shine.
> 
> American Alpha must have the opportunity to show the world why they are the best wrestling tag team in the company. The John Cena v. AJ Styles rivalry should up the ante and really put some heat it. Dean Ambrose needs a big match with a formidable challenger to his WWE Championship at SummerSlam.
> 
> Let's go brand new theme, video/graphics, "new" stage setup, and *blue ring ropes*.
> 
> "Smackdown - the A-Show! Where we fight on Tuesday Nights!" :jbl


 According to some AJ-Cena should end on SD with Cena becoming #1 contender. Killing both AJ's claim as top heel and main event talent in the very first ep so precious Deano can get a main event worthy match for Summerslam.

To top it they want him to feature in some random throw away inter-brand 5 man match which features Roman :lol

Fuck the 5 man, just make it AJ v Roman and have Roman job.


----------



## Clique

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> According to some AJ-Cena should end on SD with Cena becoming #1 contender. Killing both AJ's claim as top heel and main event talent in the very first ep.
> 
> To top it they want him to feature in some random throw away inter-brand 5 man match which features Roman :lol
> 
> Fuck the 5 man, just make it AJ v Roman and have Roman job.


I don't agree Cena and AJ should be blown off on Smackdown just yet. They've only had one singles match together that was hyped in the build leading into Money In The Bank PPV as "WrestleMania caliber" and it ended with a screwy inference finish. With Cena pinning AJ clean at Battleground and now AJ no longer has The Club #BeatJohnCenaUp, the rival's next turn is build to the bigger stage at SummerSlam in a rematch that will be one-on-one this encounter. 

As for the WWE Championship main event at SummerSlam, as I stated in my previous post Dean Ambrose needs a big match with a formidable challenger. I personally wouldn't want Ambrose/Cena for the title now if it's booking is at the expense of the Cena/AJ rivalry that will be over 3 months of storytelling come SummerSlam.

I've read Bray Wyatt's name tossed around a few times in this thread and he is sort of an arch nemesis to Dean Ambrose. The story and bad blood would be there, but I'm not sold on the big fight feel of a SummerSlam main event. Smackdown would have to give us something compelling story & character related between Ambrose & Wyatt that we can really bite into as we watch them wage war for the top prize in the company. 

Other than Wyatt I don't know who else fits the bill unless WWE brings in someone not currently on the roster to face Ambrose. I wish Miz was truly a credible movie star heel main event act, but he's so mid level act in this Intercontinental Championship run. I thought Miz and Ambrose had some good matches together a couple weeks ago. Alberto Del Rio is an option to step up. WWE are jsut so inconsistent with Del Rio's direction having him destroy guys like Cena in one match then have him floundering in a meaningless series of matches the next. Idk. I got nothing so we'll see which road Smackdown takes tonight.


----------



## Ace

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They can't afford to shoot themselves in the foot by playing it safe and not booking big.

This is the week to give fans a reason to watch, if they fail to deliver, they might not come back.

Less viewers = less TV money for the WWE.

The WWE can't afford to fuck up tonight, there's big money on stake with Smackdowns future on the US network possibly on the line as well.


----------



## Even Flow

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So, since WWE are introducing a new World Title at Summerslam, and by the time Summerslam ends will have 4 titles. I think it's only fair that WWE introduce a new mid-card title for SD, to go along with the IC Title. I hope they would bring back the European Title, but I doubt it. 

If they were to bring in a new title, they'd probably have a new name for it like Raw had when announcing the WWE Universal Title last night.


----------



## PraXitude

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's the first live SD after the draft and an amazing Raw. SD better beat Raw in ratings this week!


----------



## Lothario

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm hoping Dean gets HHH at SS. Much bigger than a match with Wyatt would be and given Dean's push, he shouldn't (and won't) be losing the title soon, but Bray shouldn't be losing either. Both guys are going to be depended on to sell tickets over the next year given Orton and Cena are on borrowed time so they *both* need to be kept strong. 



Ideally, Wyatt would be put over by Taker at SS as the "face of fear" but given Taker foamed at the mouth last year to bury him and has supposedly silently retired, it's not likely. Ambrose vs HHH would be great though and is plausible. 

- Dean pinned his star pupil and protégé clean -- twice. 

-He's butted heads with his wife leading up to the split. 

-He just pinned the man that Hunter couldn't overcome at Wrestlemania clean as a whistle Sunday. 



More importantly, Hunter *has* beaten Ambrose and he _never_ got his rematch after losing the title to Reigns. In his mind, "little Dean Ambrose" is owed an ass kicking and Hunter likely thinks it'll be easy to do so. Plus, his interactions with Shane and Bryan will definitely stir the pot. I'm hoping that's the way they go. Dean has already been made credible but given the fact he's about to be groomed as the top face of SD, a HHH rub would help exponentially.


----------



## StylesP1

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Styles beats Cena to a bloody mess
Triple H returns to confront Ambrose about his rematch
Women's tournament to crown a champion
American Alpha vs. Breezango(please!!!)
Miz vs. Del Rio(Interactions would be great)
Introduce the Hype Bros vs Ascension for an easy win
Ziggler turns heel when Eva Marie comes out and low blows his opponent
Becky beats Natalya in the championship match. If Nikki is ready to go she makes her return setting up a Summerslam match, if not have it be Alexa Bliss.

There is no time to slowly build Alexa. She needs to be to Becky what Sasha is to Charlotte. Natalya doesn't have the character or charisma to fill that role.


----------



## Reotor

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Just for the record
The women on RAW had a combined match time of 18 minutes. I'm not even talking promo segments and stuff around that, just match time.
Take 1 third away from that and you are left with 12 minutes.
this is the amount of time Smackdown will have to give the women in order to be equal to RAW in terms of using female talent.


----------



## Shenroe

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Think it'll be Wyatt challenging Ambrose for the WWE title, and AJ vs Cena at Summerslam. That makes the most sense imo.


Well Roman Rollins made the most sense too. Hopefully they can surprise us tonight


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ambrose/Cena would be more than a big enough match for the Summerslam main event. I can't see them doing it though right now tbh. 

Part of me thinks they're going to want to put over the Universal Championship and have that match between Rollins and Balor main event the show (which also in turn puts over Balor like they want). I think Ambrose will have a filler opponent for Summerslam and while treated as the Smackdown main event, will still be below Rollins/Balor and Lesnar/Orton. My guess is Ambrose vs. Ziggler (with Ziggler as the heel) would be a good choice in that case. Save Ambrose/Wyatt, Ambrose/Styles, and Ambrose/Cena for another day.

Edit: Although, I think if they really want to make it feel like both brands are giving it 110%, they need to do one of those latter 3 for Summerslam because anything less will make it look like Vince is just pulling strings to make Raw the undisputed superior show... which should be expected, but hopefully Vince can get over himself and Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Give me an Ambrose title defense or him getting destroyed to start a major feud. Alpha showcasing themselves would be nice too. I wonder if there will be any squash matches?


----------



## The One Man Gang

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ambrose/HHH is the way to go for sure. They have history from "Road Block", plus HHH still hasn't gotten his rematch from WM. 

And I know I'm dying to see Shane/HHH on my screen at the same time. :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



The One Man Gang said:


> Ambrose/HHH is the way to go for sure. They have history from "Road Block", plus HHH still hasn't gotten his rematch from WM.


Good call, I didn't think HHH as an option... I thought he would've been default on Raw since Steph is there. But if he is an option, then that would be the best way to go get the WWE Title in the main event picture of Summerslam. And would be an opportunity to give Ambrose another big win.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> Let me rephrase that - it isn't big enough to main event Summerslam (or big as Dean fans make it out to be) over Orton-Lesnar or *Rollins-Balor.* On any other card, you could do it. But you can't at Summerslam if you have those as other matches. They may have had a great TV match but what makes you think they'd be able to get to PPV level and not be outdone by Orton-Lesnar, Rollins-Balor, Zayn-KO and AJ-whoever. It simply won't.
> 
> You do realize Balor is only a year younger than Orton :lol




Dude in what world do you live in that Balor/Rollins is a bigger match then Ambrose/Cena. Balor has wrestled two matches, many WWE fans have no clue who the heck he is. It's not a main event match at all. While Cena/Ambrose for WWE Title trumps Brock/Orton no title. Anyways you just need to stop commenting on anything Ambrose. Because your hate towards him make you look like a bias clown. Ambrose is one of the most over guys in the company. He's main evented more PPVs over the last year and half then Cena,AJ, Orton,Brock combined. He's got the strongest push of any wrestler in the company right now. Hate Ambrose all you want Ambrose vs Cena is a big match now.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

please top raw, please

i don't want a 30 minute steph gloat promo next week on raw


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> please top raw, please
> 
> i don't want a 30 minute steph gloat promo next week on raw


Well, if that happens it should be an easy victory for Smackdown next week, at least.


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I do wonder if Smackdown gets shafted and keep the same stage. We will see.

Besides the matches, what made Raw great were all the new things like camera angles, squash matches with actual jobbers, a new look, etc.

Regardless of anything else, Smackdown needs to bring those same things to the table.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Here's Smackdown preview


*



* How will Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan maintain SmackDown’s success?

* Who will come after the WWE Title on SmackDown Live?

* Will chaos create cash for SmackDown Live with stars like Randy Orton, Kane and Baron Corbin?

* American Alpha, Alexa Bliss, Mojo Rawley and Carmella are coming to SmackDown

* Will Superstars like Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder and Kalisto reaffirm that SmackDown is their house?

Click to expand...

*No mention of Cena/AJ feud continuing. So Cena might come after the title tonight. Especially since they had Cena run out and hug Ambrose first at end of Battleground PPV. They could have Cena/Ambrose showing signs of respect for each other and about to set up a match for tonight for the title. Then AJ will come out saying Cena still hasn't beaten him one on one yet and he deserves first crack at the title. Which will lead to Shane/Daniel Bryan setting up AJ/Cena for number one contender. 


Bray Wyatt wasn't mentioned either. So it's possible he might come out too. Either way it looks like Ambrose vs Cena or Ambrose vs Wyatt at Summerslam. Personally I think they will go Ambrose/Cena because they need a big main event match. Since Bray/Ambrose and Rollins/Balor aren't big enough matches to go on last at Summerslam. So they would have Brock/Orton going on last.Which doesn't look good to have Brock trump WWE title matches after his PED stuff.


----------



## Danica

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Get outta here with wanting AJ to lose.
How are they gonna justify him being picked #2 if on the very first SD Live episode, if he loses?

All his momentum and rivalry with Cena goes down the drain, just for your boy Ambrose to get 1 damn win over Cena @ SS?
He already went over AJ, Seth and Roman, what more do you want? 
So who will AJ be fueding with then? It leaves him with absolutely nothing.

They pulled the trigger with Finn and justified him being picked #3 on Raw, I trust they will do something similar for AJ.


----------



## Cappi

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I did wonder why they had Cena pin AJ instead of Anderson or Gallows. Maybe it was a lame way of ending the feud for now? But if Cena moved on to Ambrose, where would AJ go? I was thinking maybe a Triple Threat but then Ambrose just had one and the Champ being a third wheel in an existing feud doesn't sound very appealing. Then, Wyatt hasn't been built up big enough for a big match, he still needs a few months of getting some wins together I would say. Triple H would be a good option with his rematch clause and could threaten to take it to RAW if he wins, that might be decent. 

Basically, me nor anyone has a clue, especially after Balor went over Reigns last night.. Nothing is set in stone. Which means they're already exceeding expectations in the short term. Hopefully this unpredictability is going to last...


----------



## Shenroe

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Danica said:


> Get outta here with wanting AJ to lose.
> How are they gonna justify him being picked #2 if on the very first SD Live episode, if he loses?
> 
> All his momentum and rivalry with Cena goes down the drain, just for your boy Ambrose to get 1 damn win over Cena @ SS?
> He already went over AJ, Seth and Roman, what more do you want?
> So who will AJ be fueding with then? It leaves him with absolutely nothing.
> 
> They pulled the trigger with Finn and justified him being picked #3 on Raw, I trust they will do something similar for AJ.


AJ will be in the title picture with Cena being his side feud or something. I imagine wanting to be the champ and being the boss of sd in the fresh start of a new Era on SD is bigger than gassing a third match with Cena. That can be AJ motivation to end his program with Cena :shrug


----------



## Daniel97

People are talking like they didn't have the Smackdown title match between Del Rio and Swagger at Mania. Ambrose/Bray will be fine.

Lesnar/Orton, Balor/Rollins, Cena /AJ & Ambrose/Wyatt would be fine.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Danica said:


> Get outta here with wanting AJ to lose.
> How are they gonna justify him being picked #2 if on the very first SD Live episode, if he loses?
> 
> All his momentum and rivalry with Cena goes down the drain, just for your boy Ambrose to get 1 damn win over Cena @ SS?
> He already went over AJ, Seth and Roman, what more do you want?
> So who will AJ be fueding with then? It leaves him with absolutely nothing.
> 
> They pulled the trigger with Finn and justified him being picked #3 on Raw, I trust they will do something similar for AJ.



Raw picked Rollins number 1 and he lost clean that night. Let's all get realistic about AJ here guys. He's been in big matches, but hasn't been booked like a top guy. He went 2/2 vs Jericho, went 0-3 vs Owens, went 0-2 vs Reigns, 0-1 vs Ambrose and his win over Cena had to do with Gallows/Anderson cheating for him. Then they had Cena pin him during the tag match. So yes they could keep the AJ/Cena feud going to Summerslam. But at the same time they could end it tonight and move onto a bigger Ambrose/Cena match. Which is now a big match due to how Ambrose has been pushed the last two and half months.


Yes Smackdown will continue to put AJ in big matches. AJ/Orton is probably going to happen post Summerslam and if AJ goes over in that feud. Then maybe they can do AJ/Ambrose at Survivor Series. But let's also consider that Finn Balor in one night has been pushed stronger then AJ has during his whole WWE run. Right now AJ biggest clean win is over Sami Zayn/Chris Jericho. So I wouldn't be surprised if AJ ended up in some big Raw vs Smackdown tag match at Summerslam. They will try there best to fit everyone on the card. Having AJ lead Team Smackdown vs say Reigns Team Raw is something I can see happening. While the same time they can start AJ/Orton feud since Brock isn't on the show to feud with Orton. So they can do a Orton/Aj side feud that leads to major feud after Summerslam.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Daniel97 said:


> People are talking like they didn't have the Smackdown title match between Del Rio and Swagger at Mania. Ambrose/Bray will be fine.
> 
> Lesnar/Orton, Balor/Rollins, Cena /AJ & Ambrose/Wyatt would be fine.



The problem is that makes Lesnar/Orton go on last. Since Balor/Rollins and Bray/Ambrose aren't big enough matches to go on last at a Summerslam PPV. While AJ/Cena wouldn't go on last with no title on the line or anything. So does WWE want Brock/Orton match to trump their title matches with Brock coming off PED failed test? So doing Cena/Ambrose for the title gives them a big enough match to go on last. If they still had Reigns/Rollins I could say that would go on last. But Balor is too unknown to go last with someone like Rollins at a Summerslam PPV. Both Ambrose/Wyatt and Balor/Rollins at this stage are more B PPV main events. You need something big for your second biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## Danica

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



imthegame19 said:


> Raw picked Rollins number 1 and he lost clean that night. Let's all get realistic about AJ here guys. He's been in big matches, but hasn't been booked like a top guy. He went 2/2 vs Jericho, went 0-3 vs Owens, went 0-2 vs Reigns, 0-1 vs Ambrose and his win over Cena had to do with Gallows/Anderson cheating for him. Then they had Cena pin him during the tag match. So yes they could keep the AJ/Cena feud going to Summerslam. But at the same time they could end it tonight and move onto a bigger Ambrose/Cena match. Which is now a big match due to how Ambrose has been pushed the last two and half months.
> 
> 
> Yes Smackdown will continue to put AJ in big matches. AJ/Orton is probably going to happen post Summerslam. But let's also consider that Finn Balor in one night has been pushed stronger then AJ has during his whole WWE run. Right now AJ biggest clean win is over Sami Zayn. So I wouldn't be surprised if AJ ended up in some big Raw vs Smackdown tag match at Summerslam. They will try there best to fit everyone on the card. Having AJ lead Team Smackdown vs say Reigns Team Raw is something I can see happening. While the same time they can start AJ/Orton feud since Brock isn't on the show.



So you state that he has lots of losses and you want to add to his loss count even more by having him lose to Cena clean tonight?
Eventually his losses will add up and he won't be nearly as credible as before.

The whole purpose of the brand split is to try and make more credible main eventers.
Cena, Orton and recently Dean are the ONLY ones who are credible kayfabe wise in terms of record/championships.

Ambrose also hasn't really been booked really strong until recently, so why can't they do it for AJ as well now?
Please don't compare AJ to Seth, Seth has a much better record, ex-champion and can afford a loss, while AJ has not yet.
AJ needs a win much more than Ambrose right now.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It begins with P and it ends with aul Levesque.

BTW, Ambrose will be on the Stone Cold Podcast the August 8 so I don't think he will lose the title tonight and it's quite obvious that he will have a big match at SS.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

After almost 20 years we finally get Smackdown live :mark: Can't wait!


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Danica said:


> So you state that he has lot of loses and you want to add to his loss count even more by having him lose to Cena clean now?
> Eventually his losses will add up and he won't be nearly as credible as before.
> 
> The whole purpose of the brand split is to try and make more credible main eventers.
> Cena, Orton and recently Dean are the ONLY ones who are credible kayfabe wise in terms of record/championships.
> 
> Ambrose also hasn't really been booked really strong until recently, so why can't they do it for AJ as well now?
> Please don't compare AJ to Seth, Seth has a much better record and was a champion, AJ has not yet.
> AJ needs a win much more than Ambrose right now.



Because I don't think there ready to push AJ as strong as they pushed Ambrose yet. Basically AJ is being used the same way Ambrose was from Survivor Series-Mania. Losing big matches to Reigns, being eliminated last at the Rumble, taking the pin at Fastlane, then loses to Triple H and Brock. After that there was a build up for Ambrose with winning the Jericho feud that AJ just lost. Getting big clean tv match wins over Kevin Owens, Winning MITB, winning the title, beating AJ, Miz twice and Rollins on tv. 


Then winning the Triple Threat Shield match at Battleground. So as seen with Ambrose. When your losing to big name guys, you need to start to rebuild them as top guys. By getting wins vs upper mid card guys and working your way up by winning. You usually don't start your big winning push against a top guy like like Cena. That's usually the guy you beat to make someone a legit main event guy after a series of big wins. So this Cena/AJ feud seem more like a feud that will make Cena look strong at the end. With him facing Ambrose for the title who looks strong after the way he was booked.



Again they could easily do AJ/Cena at Summerslam and do something like Ambrose/Wyatt. But I do question the Summerslam card and what goes on last then. Not to mention even if they do AJ/Cena at Summerslam, I'm not so sure AJ is the one going over anyways. At the end of the day this is Summerslam and needing a big main event for the PPV. Is going to trump a guy like AJ getting a win over Cena. Just like it was for Ambrose when he faced Triple H at Roadblock and they felt best main event for that show was Triple H/Reigns. But I guess we will see what happens right on Smackdown. Right now I say it's 50/50 that we Cena/Ambrose title match or AJ/Cena and Ambrose/Wyatt title match.


----------



## FatherJackHackett

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Think we're getting an IC Title change, determining the number 1 contender for Ambrose's title and a Dolph Ziggler heel turn. Probably a strong showing from Becky Lynch too.

With there being two hours, I really think that SD are going to have to play the long game with this. Don't really think that they can match Raw for this week alone but I can see Raw running out of steam fast with that three hour timeslot.


----------



## imthegame19

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> It begins with P and it ends with aul Levesque.
> 
> BTW, Ambrose will be on the Stone Cold Podcast the August 8 so I don't think he will lose the title tonight and it's quite obvious that he will have a big match at SS.



He's not losing the title before Summerslam. They didn't have him beat Rollins clean on Smackdown. Then win the Shield Triple Threat match at Battleground with the whole Smackdown lockeroom celebrating for him. Just to have him lose on a random tv match lol.


----------



## Danica

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



imthegame19 said:


> Because I don't think there ready to push AJ as strong as they pushed Ambrose yet. Basically AJ is being used the same way Ambrose was from Survivor Series-Mania. Losing big matches to Reigns, being eliminated last at the Rumble, taking the pin at Fastlane, then loses to Triple H and Brock. After that there was a build up for Ambrose with winning the Jericho feud that AJ just lost. Getting big clean tv match wins over Kevin Owens, Winning MITB, winning the title, beating AJ, Miz twice and Rollins on tv.
> 
> 
> Then winning the Triple Threat Shield match at Battleground. So as seen with Ambrose. When your losing to big name guys, you need to start to rebuild them as top guys. By getting wins vs upper mid card guys and working your way up by winning. You usually don't start your big winning push against a top guy like like Cena. That's usually the guy you beat to make someone a legit main event guy after a series of big wins. So this Cena/AJ feud seem more like a feud that will make Cena look strong at the end. With him facing Ambrose for the title who looks strong after the way he was booked.
> 
> 
> 
> Again they could easily do AJ/Cena at Summerslam and do something like Ambrose/Wyatt. But I do question the Summerslam card and what goes on last then. Not to mention even if they do AJ/Cena at Summerslam, I'm not so sure AJ is the one going over anyways. At the end of the day this is Summerslam and needing a big main event for the PPV. Is going to trump a guy like AJ getting a win over Cena. Just like it was for Ambrose when he faced Triple H at Roadblock and they felt best main event for that show was Triple H/Reigns. But I guess we will see what happens right on Smackdown. Right now I say it's 50/50 that we Cena/Ambrose title match or AJ/Cena and Ambrose/Wyatt title match.


Dude, since we can relate as to how our favourites are booked you can see where I'm coming from.
Why not Triple H instead as Ambrose's opponent, they both have history and Triple H is a big enough name.
Cena/Styles are 1-1 now, so there is nothing more credible than going over Cena cleanly in the WWE.

Eventually AJ and Ambrose will meet for the title, so AJ cannot afford a clean loss tonight.
I have no problem with AJ putting people over, but he needs to gain credibility first before he can do that.


----------



## imthegame19

Danica said:


> Dude, since we can relate as to how our favourites are booked you can see where I'm coming from.
> Why not Triple H instead as Ambrose's opponent, they both have history and Triple H is a big enough name.
> Cena/Styles are 1-1 now, so there is nothing more credible than going over Cena cleanly in the WWE.
> 
> Eventually AJ and Ambrose will meet for the title, so AJ cannot afford a clean loss tonight.
> I have no problem with AJ putting people over, but he needs to gain credibility first before he can do that.


When I thought Ambrose was going to Raw and Triple H was going to be the Raw GM. That's exactly what I thought they were going to do. But Triple H randomly showing up on Smackdown and getting a title show vs Ambrose seems far fetched. With him not being drafted and him not having authority to put himself in a title match on Smackdown. I honestly wouldn't mind a Ambrose/Wyatt title match at Summerslam. I like Wyatt and was a fan of their previous feud and it will be fun to see Dean come out on top this time. But it feels like more of B PPV like say Backlash title match then something like Summerslam. Plus I won't lie Ambrose/Cena is the top feud/match I want to see in the WWE. So I might be a little bias on the subject. There match on Raw back in March 2015, is what started making me a fan of Ambrose. I guess we will see what happens tonight. It should be a fun show.


----------



## emm_bee

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



FatherJackHackett said:


> Think we're getting an IC Title change, determining the number 1 contender for Ambrose's title and a Dolph Ziggler heel turn. Probably a strong showing from Becky Lynch too.
> 
> With there being two hours, I really think that SD are going to have to play the long game with this. Don't really think that they can match Raw for this week alone but I can see Raw running out of steam fast with that three hour timeslot.


This. It's a marathon, not a sprint, the long-term game is the aim. A good, solid show is all that's needed.

Bliss will get a debut match against a local jobber, Becky will face off against maybe a returning Naomi and win and build her towards a new women's championship match against Natalya (she could do with a win after the sadness on Sunday), and I could see a multiman match for the IC title. Miz, Corbin, Kalisto and maybe Kane as an experienced presence...with Corbin getting the belt, setting up maybe Corbin/Kane or Corbin/Kalisto for the future. I know the Corbin/Kane feud might not produce the best of matches, but if you built up Corbin to go over someone with Kane's CV and his experience, it makes him that bit more credible and going forward elevates him towards that main event spot he seems destined to have.

Ziggler turning heel seemed like it was hinted at during the Draft show maybe, and it's about time. Give him Eva Marie as his valet and let that heat rise. Put him in a good programme, Apollo Crews wouldn't be a bad shout as they could have some good matches.

Also, a debut showing for American Alpha would be nice. Have them go over the Ascension, or something.


----------



## Shenroe

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



FatherJackHackett said:


> Think we're getting an IC Title change, determining the number 1 contender for Ambrose's title and a Dolph Ziggler heel turn. Probably a strong showing from Becky Lynch too.
> 
> With there being two hours, I really think that SD are going to have to play the long game with this. Don't really think that they can match Raw for this week alone but I can see Raw running out of steam fast with that three hour timeslot.


Finding excuses as to why tonight show will most likely blow compared to RAW I see:cudi


----------



## Stellar

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Looking forward to Smackdown. I can't remember the last time that I have said that 2 weeks in a row.

Ambrose and his next opponent.

The NXT talent that were brought up to Smackdown. American Alpha, Alexa Bliss, Carmella.. can't wait.

The only person that I don't want to see but I am sure that we will see is Kane. Kane can go away for all I care. I don't want to see Kane vs. Crews or Kane vs. Corbin. Kane at this point is better backstage as DBs assistant or something.


----------



## Erik.

*re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hope there is no tournament or fatal four way matches to determine the number one contender and Shane McMahon just comes out and gives us the number one contender straight away, explain his reasons as to why and go from there.

Build up some mid card feuds and make the IC title look important again.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

WWE retweetedShane McMahon
@ShaneMcMahon

12m

Tonight on.#SDLive, @WWEDanielBryan.and I will name a new.#1Contender.to @thedeanAmbrose @wweworld Championship..#TuneIn.#TheMoneyShow

So this show will be about naming number one contender.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



imthegame19 said:


> WWE retweetedShane McMahon
> 
> @ShaneMcMahon
> 
> 12m
> 
> Tonight on.#SDLive, @WWEDanielBryan.and I will name a new.#1Contender.to @thedeanAmbrose @wweworld Championship..#TuneIn.#TheMoneyShow
> 
> So this show will be about naming number one contender.


We all expected that to be part of the show. He needs a new feud.


----------



## imthegame19

Erik. said:


> I hope there is no tournament or fatal four way matches to determine the number one contender and Shane McMahon just comes out and gives us the number one contender straight away, explain his reasons as to why and go from there.
> 
> Build up some mid card feuds and make the IC title look important again.


There's gonna be at least one match for number one contender. Shane/Daniel Bryan are all about making guys earn there spots in the ring. They won't just name their pick.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's cool to have two shows in in a row that actually mean something now, that are both live. I know some may think it's too much wrestling in one week to watch, but RAW flew by last night, if they continue on with that momentum and nail the shows like they did last night with RAW, then we are in for a treat as WWE fans.

It's going to be easier for Smackdown to be good as well, they don't need to worry about filling that extra hour, even though RAW did really well to fill it last night. I expect a much faster paced show, with more getting to the point with matches. Intrigued to see who they have Dean feud with, I just hope he doesn't become backscene with the main title, but I doubt it if they put him in a big feud. Balor/Rollins is pretty huge to match.


----------



## imthegame19

StylesP1 said:


> We all expected that to be part of the show. He needs a new feud.


I know, but shows focused on naming number one contender. Rather then some people having theories about Ambrose defending the title tonight.


----------



## FatherJackHackett

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Shenroe said:


> Finding excuses as to why tonight show will most likely blow compared to RAW I see:cudi


Would be hard to top that Raw, no excuses :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

While I think most likely Dean's #1 contender will be Bray, I don't really want it to be. I'm sick of Dean feuding with Bray, he's feuded with him in 2014 and 2015 (as part of Roman's feud with him), if they feud again, that'll be 3 years in a row. And they don't have half the chemistry Dean had with somebody like Seth.

Triple H doesn't make sense, cos I can't see him lowering himself to work Smackdown. Remember Heyman's line to JBL? "The only reason you were champion so long, is cos Triple H didn't wanna work Tuesdays" lol. I know he didn't get his rematch, but I still don't see that happening. He has no authority anymore to book himself in matches, and do you really think Shane & Daniel would give him a title shot? :lol


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



imthegame19 said:


> WWE retweetedShane McMahon
> 
> @ShaneMcMahon
> 
> 12m
> 
> Tonight on.#SDLive, @WWEDanielBryan.and I will name a new.#1Contender.to @thedeanAmbrose @wweworld Championship..#TuneIn.#TheMoneyShow
> 
> So this show will be about naming number one contender.


We all expected that to be part of the show. He needs a new feud.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Can Sting come out of retirement and Angle to come back so we can have a fatal four way at WM next year for the title with AJ as champ v Sting v Angle v Joe.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



imthegame19 said:


> I know, but shows focused on naming number one contender. Rather then some people having theories about Ambrose defending the title tonight.


The #1 contender might just get a shot tonight. Who's to say he won't?


----------



## NJ88

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

For the first time in months I'm kind of excited for Smackdown. It being live will create a lot more intrigue as people can't just look up spoilers and then get put off or not bother watching the show. The roster isn't as stacked as the RAW roster but they have a lot of talent there who could be used on a higher level.

I'm most interested to see if they take Bray Wyatt seriously in any way, the guy is a main event level talent who has been given little opportunity in that way since his debut. Also the debut of American Alpha on the main roster should be good, and the other two NXT women on the show. It'll be interesting to see how they slot them in on the first night.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If Smackdown wants to make a splash they need to do something that either hasn't been done in a very long time or has never been done at all in the WWE. And I think one of those things is to have a Women's Ladder match and have it main event Smackdown. Becky vs Nattie with Becky winning and then have Alexa attack her afterwards setting up a match for SS.

Another thing is bring back the crimson Mask(Blood). Have Ambrose's #1 contender completely destroy him and bust him wide open. I am talking Ric Flair,Shawn Michaels type blading.

Have someone either turn heel or turn face. Someone like Ziggler who needs it.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



JTB33b said:


> If Smackdown wants to make a splash they need to do something that either hasn't been done in a very long time or has never been done at all in the WWE. And I think one of those things is to have a Women's Ladder match and have it main event Smackdown. Becky vs Nattie with Becky winning and then have Alexa attack her afterwards setting up a match for SS.
> 
> Another thing is bring back the crimson Mask(Blood). Have Ambrose's #1 contender completely destroy him and bust him wide open. I am talking Ric Flair,Shawn Michaels type blading.
> 
> Have someone either turn heel or turn face. Someone like Ziggler who needs it.


If they can make Ziggler a heel with Eva Marie as a valet, book Breezango how they should be booked(awesome) and make Baron Corbin a mean son of a bitch, this roster can EASILY fill 2 hours a week. There is a lot of star power. Just need to sure up the mid card. 

The first ever women's ladder match would be flat out amazing. Have the new Women's Title hanging above, Becky grabs it. While she is having the interview in the ring afterward, either Alexa or Nikki attacks her. The mark in me isn't enough.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's gonna take me months to get used to it being on Tuesday's


----------



## Ironman Match

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Any news on a possible new stage?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758063536086155264


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don’t really care tonight if they compare to Raw last night. Raw pulled out all the stops last night, and as much as I loved it, they can’t have that kind of wrestling heavy show every week or they will burn out quick.

But like Raw last night, I want to see how different this show can be. What new camera angles, what new formats, new logos, new stage (hopefully, not convinced they get one). That’s what I’m most looking forward tonight.

Smackdown has more than enough on their roster for 2 hours a week because this split forces them to use guys who have not been used much recently like Ziggler, Corbin, Crewes and give them a chance to make or break it. I’ve said it a million time, Smackdown got more established stars because they needed to. Yes, their mid card, women’s, and tag team division are weaker but they still have solid building block and more than enough talent to fill just 2 hours a week.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Gosh that thread is so slow. Nobody gives a fuck it seems smh


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Those lines up there for the preview has gotten me really excited!
I hope there are one off brawls, some edgy interactions or an RKO outta nowhere backstage!! They just have to do these things and with edge like back in the day to compete with raw.
But having said that, don't think it will happen as no one seems to have the passion for work anymore.

Also I heard they are bringing back the fist?!
Hope the blue ropes come back too!


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Have they used that stage at a Royal Rumble before? :hmm:

Was always wishful thinking hoping they would bring back the fist :mj2


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758063536086155264


Like Raw no major changes, but it’s definitely more simple. I thought Raw’s set last night was a good change and hopefully once I watch tonight’s live Smackdown I’ll say the same thing.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758063536086155264


Nice to see blue ropes back, but that set seems to scream boring in that picture.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What is this?Payback?

I hoped for a remake of the stage with the fist


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I haven't been this excited for a Raw or Smackdown in quite awhile. Years. It just so happens this show has all of my favorites, and with the brand split they will get more time. Makes me so happy.


----------



## Lavidavi35

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I really wanted the Fist to come back ☹ But I don't like the deletion of the ramp. I feel like not having a ramp gives it a more MMA style look.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

As cool as the fist is, it goes directly against the whole "new era" thing.


----------



## Ace

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Disappointing start for SD so far.

Raw at least seemed fresh with the announcers table being moved (yes, I know they had it on the stage before).

There is NOTHING really new or relatively new about this set.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Fist has been deleted. :evilmatt

I think the new set is fine. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



imthegame19 said:


> Here's Smackdown preview
> 
> 
> ** How will Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan maintain SmackDown’s success?
> 
> * Who will come after the WWE Title on SmackDown Live?
> 
> * Will chaos create cash for SmackDown Live with stars like Randy Orton, Kane and Baron Corbin?
> 
> * American Alpha, Alexa Bliss, Mojo Rawley and Carmella are coming to SmackDown
> 
> * Will Superstars like Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder and Kalisto reaffirm that SmackDown is their house?*


So, no Becky and no mention or hint of new Women title or the IC title.

Seems that it will be just about Talent showing and the WWE championship.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

My body is ready for Alexa Bliss debut.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This shit already sucks, they already killed all the hype I had for this show.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

i have to watch what i say here

I LOVE THE FIST

oh bollocks


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> This shit already sucks, they already killed all the hype I had for this show.


lol how?


----------



## Ace

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If SD doesn't deliver this week, expect the ratings to take a big hit next week.

They can't afford a bad or meh show.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> This shit already sucks, they already killed all the hype I had for this show.


Forreal and I would add all those suggestions/fantasy booking made by the forum made me realise how limited the possibilities are lmao. And you already have people throwing the towel twerking us it's ok if SD fail in comparison of RAW tonight, is a marathon not a sprint :maury


----------



## Griselda

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I just hope Bryan and Sweat McMahon keep the crowd pandering at a minimum. 

Shane: Hey Bryan, do you think this would make a good match tonight?

Bryan: Gee, I don't know. I wonder if there was a word I could use for an answer.

*camera pans to audience chanting yes for 2 minutes*

That's gonna get really fucking old if that's gonna be their schtick.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Straw Hat said:


> Disappointing start for SD so far.
> 
> Raw at least seemed fresh with the announcers table being moved (yes, I know they had it on the stage before).
> 
> There is NOTHING really new or relatively new about this set.


I would've liked the announce table to be somewhere else too, but with SD not having a ramp, they couldn't really do it because they wouldn't be able to see anything. They should've upped the ante by having them in a booth from above watching the action like they do in baseball.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Straw Hat said:


> Disappointing start for SD so far.
> 
> Raw at least seemed fresh with the announcers table being moved (yes, I know they had it on the stage before).
> 
> There is NOTHING really new or relatively new about this set.


Wait, do you mean blue ropes aren't new?! *insert Shane's face here*

Seriously though, first the unmotivated SD draft where all 4 authorities looked like Vince just kicked them off their bed to go do SD in a sleepy and lackluster state which made it look like any other SD show and now this.
Now all I can hope for some stipulation matches, brutal backstage brawls, or even extreme matches with divas.

Anyone up for beat the clock for dean's opponent? Been a while since we had that and i think it used to be SD exclusive back in the day, still remember when Mr. Kennedy screwed taker out of the final beat the clock match in 07.


----------



## Ace

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Lavidavi35 said:


> I would've liked the announce table to be somewhere else too, but with SD not having a ramp, they couldn't really do it because they wouldn't be able to see anything. *They should've upped the ante by having them in a booth from above watching the action like they do in baseball*.


 Exactly what I was thinking. 

SD seems like the dated brand off the bat.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I just hope Bryan and *Sweat* McMahon keep the crowd pandering at a minimum.
> 
> Shane: Hey Bryan, do you think this would make a good match tonight?
> 
> Bryan: Gee, I don't know. I wonder if there was a word I could use for an answer.
> 
> *camera pans to audience chanting yes for 2 minutes*
> 
> That's gonna get really fucking old if that's gonna be their schtick.


LOL. Been wondering that too tbh. Why does he always look like he just ran a mile or something before coming on TV?


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

i wonder if the reason there is no ramp is because somebody is gonna drive a automobile or maybe the returning dead man


----------



## Griselda

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> LOL. Been wondering that too tbh. Why does he always look like he just ran a mile or something before coming on TV?


I have no idea, but by the end of every single segment he's absolutely drenched. :lol


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I just hope Bryan and Sweat McMahon keep the crowd pandering at a minimum.
> 
> Shane: Hey Bryan, do you think this would make a good match tonight?
> 
> Bryan: Gee, I don't know. I wonder if there was a word I could use for an answer.
> 
> *camera pans to audience chanting yes for 2 minutes*
> 
> That's gonna get really fucking old if that's gonna be their schtick.


I think they will be as constant every week as Rock and Austins's catchphrases... But the difference is, Rock and Austin had epic and entertaining catchphrases that never got boring.



the_hound said:


> i wonder if the reason there is no ramp is because somebody is gonna drive a automobile or maybe the returning dead man


And now my thirst for those beer/milk trucks segments has gone up thanks to you.

Edit: Sorry double post.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darkness is here said:


> But the difference is, Rock and Austin had epic and entertaining *catchphrases that never got boring*.


Yes. Because no one ever complained about Rocky's catchphrases...

As long as I don't have to see or hear Stephanie McMahon, i'm good.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I have no problem with the SD set being flat like WCW and having video boards like NXT. It makes it different. It also allows for the possibility of vehicle entrances or even a Rey Mysterio like pop up for Kalisto. Takes away the illusion of their talent walking off a pedestal too like Raws do 


People ignoring they teased new titles too:


> wwe.com - But what about the rest of the SmackDown’s title picture? Certainly those with a thirst for gold can seek the Intercontinental Championship. The Miz is still in possession of the title,in spite of a less than definitive double-disqualification at WWE Battleground. With Darren Young on Raw, it will be interesting to see who takes his place as the No. 1 contender. Moreover, seeing as how Raw is in the midst of creating a WWE Universal Championship to offset the void created in the absence of the WWE Title, couldn’t SmackDown Live conceivably create addition titles as well — for the good of say their many talented tag teams and elite Women’s division? With Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon, anything is possible.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Yes. Because no one ever complained about Rocky's catchphrases...
> 
> As long as I don't have to see or hear Stephanie McMahon, i'm good.


I am not a big fan of rock but I have to admit the any complaints he got, from what I saw, were in his 2nd wwe run.
AE rock while i tried to dislike, was still tough to dislike.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Just give me some Becky and I'll be happy :banderas


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> I have no problem with the SD set being flat like WCW and having video boards like NXT. It makes it different.
> 
> PEople ignoring they teased new titles too:


Most people ignored probably cuz it's just a "tease" like how they "Teased" with the dangerous SD locker room thing where they expect us to expect old stuff like taker randomly attacking someone, locker room run ins and beat ups to get us pumped but we all know that's not gonna happen, Right?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Okay when does this start UK time? If it's 2am fuck that.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darkness is here said:


> Most people ignored probably cuz it's just a "tease" like how they "Teased" with the dangerous SD locker room thing where they expect us to expect old stuff like taker randomly attacking someone, locker room run ins and beat ups to get us pumped but we all know that's not gonna happen, Right?


You don't draft 8 tag teams, most of them NXT based connection and credibility wise to not have tag titles You don't select Becky Lynch, the number 2 and 3 contenders in NXT in Carmella/Alexa, and have half the cast of Total Bellas working SD if you aren't letting Nikki (possibly Brie on TV too eventually) work on SD if you don't have a women titles in mind.

They will get their own tag belts and their own female title even if they call it queen of the ring


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Honey Bucket said:


> Okay when does this start UK time? If it's 2am fuck that.


1am-3am


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah, they kinda have to add tag and a women's title. Otherwise, that's a lot of tag teams and women with no belt to fight for lol. Wonder if they add a specialty belt to compete with Raw's Cruiserweight title?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, they kinda have to add tag and a women's title. Otherwise, that's a lot of tag teams and women with no belt to fight for lol. Wonder if they add a specialty belt to compete with Raw's Cruiserweight title?


The WWE Burial Championship?


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, they kinda have to add tag and a women's title. Otherwise, that's a lot of tag teams and women with no belt to fight for lol. Wonder if they add a specialty belt to compete with Raw's Cruiserweight title?


Highly doubt it. While the roster is big enough for 2 hours, its not big enough to support a 2nd mid card title.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, they kinda have to add tag and a women's title. Otherwise, that's a lot of tag teams and women with no belt to fight for lol. Wonder if they add a specialty belt to compete with Raw's Cruiserweight title?


All Shane has wanted and asked for in the past even with the ECW relaunch was a Hardcore title. I wouldn't be shocked if they looked that way with his past, even though he isn't part of creative


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

TV TITLE


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*










:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> :lmao


Alpha better win that poll.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> All Shane has wanted and asked for in the past even with the ECW relaunch was a Hardcore title. I wouldn't be shocked if they looked that way with his past, even though he isn't part of creative


Hardcore title would be cool. PG rating would hinder the matches a bit, but it would give lowercard guys something to do.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie over Alexa Bliss in the poll. :trips7


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> You don't draft 8 tag teams, most of them NXT based connection and credibility wise to not have tag titles You don't select Becky Lynch, the number 2 and 3 contenders in NXT in Carmella/Alexa, and have half the cast of Total Bellas working SD if you aren't letting Nikki (possibly Brie on TV too eventually) work on SD if you don't have a women titles in mind.
> 
> They will get their own tag belts and their own female title even if they call it queen of the ring


I would agree with you if this was 2005 cuz they are just straight up lazy these days and even back then they didn't have a female title for SD.
But having said that, that laziness is what could become the cause for new titles, like you can imagine them saying " It's such a chore to book them all so let just create a title and let them fight for it"

I'd prefer it if there was a rule like SD tag teams could challenge for the titles every 2 months as it will be refreshing and will make the tag titles important.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shane O'Mac to be sweating like a bitch 5 minutes into the show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Can we trade JBL back for Graves? I just hope he'll complement Mauro,


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AA should dominate that poll. They're gonna be the crown jewel of Smackdown imo.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Hardcore title would be cool. PG rating would hinder the matches a bit, but it would give lowercard guys something to do.


It would be good for an entry level guy like Crews or Corbin to do somethings with trash cans and stuff like that. Even someone like Kalisto who can't talk, as he wouldn't have to use weapons but he could use the barricades for aerial moves and take advantage of pin falls anywhere. It's also something you can use for a guy like Rhyno or Hawkins to compete in to gradually help improve some guys. Even a guy like Rowan who has never really gotten anywhere but Bray goon or Harper tag partner could work it. They don't need a huge cast really to work a hardcore scene. 

To me the wwe-ic scene is interchangeable somewhat in Kane, Dolph, Del Rio, Miz, Wyatt, Orton, Cena, Styles, Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Mojo doesn't get me hyped because he is tripe.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I really don't give a shit about Mojo Rawley.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They are showing video packages for all NXT wrestlers on the pre show. Nice.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Hardcore title would be cool. PG rating would hinder the matches a bit, but it would give lowercard guys something to do.


That's why a tv title would be better imo. I came up with an idea about two years ago(Called the universe title) which was a tv title where the matches and opponents were determined by wwe polls. It could be a streetfight one week, a submission match the next. I always thought it was good idea.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Video package for Alexa Bliss.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw was pretty good last night, I look forward to seeing how well Smackdown can compete. Come at me Smackdown


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Haven't watched an episode of SD in total since 2014. I'm excited for tonight. Hoping they deliver.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So, Becky Lynch vs. Natalya return match and Miz TV confirmed.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hardcore wrestling is incredibly outdated and passé. It never needs to make a return besides for pinpoint matches in worthy feuds. I'm changing the channel if I'm seeing weekly trashcan shots on Smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky to get her win back from Natalya. :becky


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky vs Natalya rematch
Miz TV with a former WWE Champ (I think?)
something about free agents so we might see some debuts/returns


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They just teased SD signing free agents. 

They also are teasing the fuck out of Nikki Bella


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



EL SHIV said:


> Mojo doesn't get me hyped because he is tripe.


That's why re-pairing him with Ryder is a good call. Plus it adds some more depth to the tag division on Smackdown.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hope Brian Kendrick returns full-time.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm mainly here for AA, Cena and AJ. Smackdown has a looooong way to go to impress me with their roster.

Miz TV is a total fpalm segment on paper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Draft Heath Slater, damn it!


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> That's why re-pairing him with Ryder is a good call. Plus it adds some more depth to the tag division on Smackdown.


I like the Hype Bros. I also wouldn't mind Crews and Mojo teaming up since Crews has no personality and that may bring something out of him


----------



## AngryConsumer

DoubtGin said:


> I hope Brian Kendrick returns full-time.


*THE* Brian Kendrick


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good evening everybody.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton on MizTV?


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw was pretty good last night..come on Smackdown, be pretty good too!


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> Becky vs Natalya rematch
> Miz TV with a former WWE Champ (I think?)
> something about free agents so we might see some debuts/returns


The Return of this man:

:risingangle


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kinda dislike Natalya as a heel only cus sometimes her voice is and smile are a combination of annoying I can't describe.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

wonder who the former world champion on miz tv will be


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin return plz :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



EL SHIV said:


> Draft Heath Slater, damn it!


if he's who Erick Rowan was carrying on his shoulder..then i'm --> :genius


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Mainboy said:


> The Return of this man:
> 
> :risingangle


I'd watch SD every week for Angle in any role.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nikki Bella mention again.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

*Secretly hopes for a kurt angle return*


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> wonder who the former world champion on miz tv will be


RVD is someone that is a good add if they can get him to return.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*










I am ready for Smackdown!


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Here WE GOOOO!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Angle would be great as a manger/mouthpiece for AA. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Its not about US but we are just kicking off the show making it about US.

Tuesday Night


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I really dig that smackdown theme.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They used the fist for the intro video at least


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw wins the theme song battle.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown's entire new look is dope.:mark:


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Theme song fucking blows.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

give me more bass dammit!


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alexa and Carmella in the opening!!! Nice song choice.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

RAW was pretty damn good, I'm hoping SmackDown equals that if not better.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Awesome opening


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I really haven't watched over the last couple months but I am very excited to check out this live Smackdown.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

THey have the blue ropes!!! OMG I Don't care!!!

Hope this is good.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Put the belt on Eva.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I can't even articulate how much I hate generic rock music...


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Mainboy said:


> The Return of this man:
> 
> :risingangle


If that son of a BITCH shows up... Most wrestling fans are gonna hear complaints from their neighbours about high ass screams.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bliss and Carmella look so damn good!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shane doesn't look constipated tonight. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Blue ropes look cool! :smile2:


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alexa as usual looking tidy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Smackdown's entire new look is dope.:mark:


Definitely, gives a lively feel doesn't it ?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

BACKLASH! :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

this already has a different feel


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Backlash is back :mark:


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

meh the song


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its not about US but we are just kicking off the show making it about US.
> 
> Tuesday Night


I swear WWE thinks we have the IQ of a cup of milkshake.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Look at that weak ass roster.

Here for Becky and Styles.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kalisto in that perfect spot.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That theme....ugh. RAW's new theme, while not good, beats Smackdown Live's handily, IMO.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dean O :mark:


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Theme was all right. Suited Smackdown well.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Backlash returns!


----------



## GWB_Sparta

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown is important again!


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It has to be Bray right?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's like WWE forgot what good intro music is. The fuck?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I liked the opening. Guess I have to abbreviate this SDL now.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck, I forgot JBL was on commentary. Wanker.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I like the new sets for both Raw and Smackdown. The draft is pretty good so far let's hope the WWE can keep this up!


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

FUCK Eva Marie is so fucking hot


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dat Becky placement. Front and center... :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Early days but I just love the Shane & Bryan pairing, it's a perfect fit.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Holy shit Del Rio's actually there :O


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ADR is out there with "no fucks given" written all over his forehead


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Smackdown's entire new look is dope.:mark:


I like the blue ropes


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I know it sounds weird but the ropes being blue gives the show a new vibe. Its funny how just the color of the ropes effect how the show feels.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hoping Eva Marie raises her hand lol


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Blue ropes look cool! :smile2:


Hell yeah!! Been missing them these past 4 years.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wow! Eva Marie and Becky Lynch both look like they could ass Kalisto's ass.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*










AJ-Ambrose would be money.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Gotch needs to sniff Becky's hair. :sodone


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SD (live) set is basic but smart. I like it.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

EVA fucking MARIE 

:lenny


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That Eva Marie though :banderas


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm loving this new feel


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Midnight Rocker said:


> FUCK Eva Marie is so fucking hot


Those panties cannot be PG.


----------



## GWB_Sparta

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

6 pack challenge holy shit


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Who are the blonde chicks next to the legion of doom 2?


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This really is a roster of geeks. Geeks as far as the eye can see.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Thought Bryan was about to announce himself there :mj2


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

6 wrestlers fighting each other, winner vs Ambrose


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> I know it sounds weird but the ropes being blue gives the shoe a new vibe. Its funny how just the color of the ropes effect how the show feels.


I feel you xD


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt's outfit >>>>


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt gettin' dat push... :mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray Wyatt YES!!! :mark: Bray looks awesome.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darkness is here said:


> Hell yeah!! Been missing them these past 4 years.


It really helps the shows feel unique and different from each other with the sets and ropes being different.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt looks fucking cool tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao WTF is Bray wearing


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray looking like Taker lol


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Smackdown Live set is totally working for me: simple and elegant.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

New Taker ripoff attire is sick


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This main event is about to be LIT.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

six pack challenge. austin is confirmed


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler!! Fix this man Smackdown!


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray and Baron look like they have joined the same biker gang.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Who are the blonde chicks next to the legion of doom 2?


Carmella and Alexa Bliss


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Who are the blonde chicks next to the legion of doom 2?


Alexa Bliss and Carmella. Carmella is the one with pants. They were drafted from NXT last week. Glad to know you know them. :lol:


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Corbin with that push. I dig it.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

We get to see Corbin and Ziggler again!!!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Miz's face :lmao


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Natecore said:


> This really is a roster of geeks. Geeks as far as the eye can see.


It's light as piss but I'm willing to see if they can creatively make chicken salad out of chicken shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt got a character change? Walking like a gangsta.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt looks likes an extra from Son of Anarchy


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They could pull a RAW and have Corbin win this thing.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The look of worry on Styles face before being selected

:lawler

gold


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

6 pack brawl! Sounds fun!


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Has Bray finally completed his last-stage evolution and become the Undertaker?


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

You pick 5 people for a 6 pack challenge?


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AJ better win


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SD has a bunch of jobbers lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Battle Royal! YES!


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If it's any of AJ or Wyatt:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This is interesting. They could make a star with this.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

a battle royale, oh fuck off...........9 mins in and i'm done.


----------



## TD_DDT

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AJ 4 prez


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Baron Corbin is a heel and a new talent in the main event , what happen on RAW?


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Battle Royale time!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Battle Royal? 6 pack challenge? This is off to a great start. :mark:


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> They could pull a RAW and have Corbin win this thing.


I'm a Corbin fan, but that man is so far from ready it isn't even funny.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kane is probably going to win the battle royal. Speaking of Kane, is he face or heel right now? I guess it hardly matters at this point...


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

'It's not about us!'
*repeatedly starts "yes" chants*

Okay then.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Styles talking smack to Bryan... :mark:


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Guys, I can't fucking take Eva Marie's hotness. Fuck.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It looks like Bray Wyatt will challenge Ambrose next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

6th contender will be determined in a Battle Royale

very cool start to Smackdown, imo


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So the Miz, Kane or that always smiling motherfucker.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That attendance with Cena and Orton on the card is the best SD has had in ages


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Its gonna be Kane. Orton has Lesnar so it can't be him.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If Kane wins the battle royal.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler and Corbin though. GEEKS. This show desperately needs one more "star".


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



the_hound said:


> six pack challenge. austin is confirmed


Good lord yes!! :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Calling Del Rio or Kane to win the Battle Royal


----------



## Kyle Johnson

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That roster is looking so small


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Obvious Orton is obvious.

Styles winning the match though.

Fucking JBL already on my nerves.


----------



## jamesdeen1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

this is shit


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The USA now app works well o.0 But good start to the show so far, if a bit similar to Raw. But hey, I love battle royals.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Brays new gear reminds me Michael in the Halloween 2 remake.










I think it's pretty cut and dry that Wyatt is winning tbh.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Amber B said:


> So the Miz, Kane or that always smiling motherfucker.


lmfao Crews catches no breaks.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



T0M said:


> It's light as piss but I'm willing to see if they can creatively make chicken salad out of chicken shit.


Looking at the Vaudevillians and Ascension front and center makes me have my doubts.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Ziggler and Corbin though. GEEKS. This show desperately needs one more "star".


Hopefully Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn have 1 final match with it being loser leaves town, or they swap Kalisto with Cesaro.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie to win the battle royal?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Miz should be the sixth participant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Six pack challenge and battle royale build for final spot? I like it.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Obvious Orton is obvious.
> 
> Styles winning the match though.
> 
> Fucking JBL already on my nerves.


Huh? He's booked in to face Brock. That can't happen dude.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why they need a battle royal to determine the 6th guy? What run out of big names and can't decide from all the jobbers? Seriously though that roster looks so small, they're damn lucky smackdown is only 2 hours, they aint got enough guys for 3 hours that for sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva's gonna win the battlevroyale. :eva2

Seriously, I have no idea.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Part of me wishes Bryan says fuck it I'm the sixth man :lmao


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wow, does RAW and Smackdown feel different to anyone? It doesn't feel like the run of the mill fuckery show. It's about the titles. Also colored ropes somehow make everything feel different and less bland. This Brand split is probably the best thing to happen to WWE


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It really seems like they have dropped feuds and are starting fresh. If that is true this could be Styles time :mark:


----------



## Kyle Johnson

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Im thinking Del Rio


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Balor, Anderson/Gallows, Styles walking out of SS as champs.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It would have been cool if Nia Jax was on Smackdown and she won the Battle Royale.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Who are the blonde chicks next to the legion of doom 2?


Alexa Bliss & Carmella, they got called up form NXT.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Obvious Orton is obvious.
> 
> Styles winning the match though.
> 
> Fucking JBL already on my nerves.


Orton faces Beock, so why would he compete for a title match at SummerSlam?


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie's ass looks even better in person.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm calling Jason Jordan to win the battle royal ... lol, just don't be Kane guys.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If they book him like a badass then Cornin has got potential.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> If Wyatt wins the battle royal.


:vince4


----------



## Crasp

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's going to take some time to get used to having a smackdown live thread!


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Ziggler and Corbin though. GEEKS. This show desperately needs one more "star".


I'm betting they get Zayn or ko after summerslam


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So is the 6 pack challenge tonight too?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Hopefully Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn have 1 final match with it being loser leaves town, or they swap Kalisto with Cesaro.


Yeah. It just seems like there is a hole in the mid-card to upper card. The top is stacked with Cena, Orton, AJ, Ambrose. Wyatt is kinda in both classes.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ascension and Ascension 2 in there....Poor Vaudevillains...


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DGenerationMC said:


> :lmao WTF is Bray wearing


Damn, it's like that?.. I think he's looking pretty badass tonight.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ranallo looks like that guy from Hot Tub Time Machine.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



God Movement said:


> Huh? He's booked in to face Brock. That can't happen dude.


As the 6th man tonight, not at SS.

I said Styles is winning the main event.

Orton obvious in this battle royal.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hope Eva wins the battle royal :lol

Really though, I haven't seen her in about a year. Totally forgot how fucking hot she is, omfg :lenny


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga sounds different!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga thinking he's Jerry Lawler, not wearing a suit :fpalm


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I am just happy that Smackdown Live exist.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray Wyatt or Cena are gonna end up facing Ambrose at Summerslam.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Thankfully, we have Mauro on this show to carry these two jokers.


----------



## phenom64

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Looking at the talent in the 6 pack challenge shows the lack of main event talent on Smackdown. Raw was able to do 2 fatal four way matches and have decent star power with main eventers and upper mid card talents.

Smackdown needed to resort to using Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler, and Bray Wyatt. Three guys who are as mid card as it gets right now.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

A battle royale with 5 people :lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good start to SmackDown Live.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton isn't eligible.


----------



## Kyle Johnson

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

always loved a 12 man battle royal


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm calling kalisto.


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL already grinding on me... it was so refreshing yesterday not hearing him yell over everyone.

Mauro was building up the battle royal and he just shouted over "BAAAAAAAAAAAATTLE ROYAL".... should have had the 6th a "mystery opp" and brought someone back. Only realistically there's only ADR, Rowan or Kane who are going to win it, as they won't give it to someone in a tag-team.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Mauro has to carry JBL and Otunga? :facepalm


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I seriously hate battle royals, bunch of jobbers and 1 or 2 big names kicking and punching for 20 minutes.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga looks like he's wearing purple to me, not blue.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kalisto bout to do some lucha...things in this bitch.
God damn woo!


----------



## Crasp

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Damn Otunga is worse than I expected.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

An ass kicking and the first one out :kobelol


----------



## harryfishy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shit the roster seems so small when you see these guys all in the ring


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Winner faces Dean at Summerslam right? I see Styles and Cena having another match, so those two are out.

That leaves Bray, Ziggler and Corbin. 

Ziggler isn't winning this, I don't think. I can see WWE pushing Dolph because they need to, but I doubt they'd push him into the main event. 

So now we have Bray and Corbin left.

I can see Corbin winning since WWE likes their big guys, but I want to believe WWE doesn't think he's ready for the main event yet.

So... the winner of the 6 pack challenge is either going to be Bray, or whoever wins the Battle Royal.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm thinking Del Rio, from the looks of it..


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Yeah. It just seems like there is a hole in the mid-card to upper card. The top is stacked with Cena, Orton, AJ, Ambrose. Wyatt is kinda in both classes.


All of those guys can't be in the main event. 3 of them will be in the mid card. So Cena, Orton, Wyatt, Ziggler, Del Rio, Corbin, Crews, Miz, Kane, Kalisto...That is a pretty damn good mid card with some huge names.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Da fuq is with this stupid corner camera angle?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Del Rio will win it


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Could Kalisto maybe... can... maybe... win... win this one... maybe... sure... wrestling... GOD DAMMIT, WOAH!


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

lol Gotch bitched out first


----------



## finalnight

Is my TV messed up or are otunga and JBL wearing purple, not blue?


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kane I guess?


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

these group of guys are all boring smh


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If you looked at this Battle Royale not knowing anything, you'd think it's already been on 10 minutes :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The intro and the whole design is really :nice


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I actually like that the roster is so bare, because it opens opportunities to use some new people. My only issue is after the first couple top guys, the people they have left aren't too interesting. If only they had grabbed a Cesaro type.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I guess The Miz is busy. :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Where is your Smackdown Blue suit???


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

New Era...The Ascension are still irrelevant. :ha


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown roster is frighteningly thin. Just one of Rusev/KO/Cesaro/Zayn, maybe even Sheamus (although preferably one of the other names I've suggested) would help things out.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

fpalm this match


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

first match and jbl already botched commentary.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hoping Crews wins tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

did he just call Kalisto Sin Cara


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Tough start for JBL.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL called Kalisto...Sin Cara JBLOL


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga's voice and terribleness is already overwhelming.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck this under card sucks.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Look at the names in this battle riyal. And you actually had individuals making the claim SD "won" the draft. Their mid card is a joke. They are set up to fail.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

DID JBL JUST SAY LOOK AT SIN CARA?


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Damm they fucked over the Ascension already?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'd say have Apollo Crews win, you could start a small build here.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL calling Kalisto Sin Cara fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I kinda want no one to win here :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm actually rooting for Apollo Crews to win this just because I don't want Kane or Del Rio...


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What's up with these shitty camera angles?


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Oh I forgot about Apollo Crews.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's just impossible to take this roster seriously.

It's over. SD lost.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Who is this Scott Hudson sounding motherfucker?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I could give a damn who wins this battle royal. Don't give a fuck about any of them.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



phenom64 said:


> Looking at the talent in the 6 pack challenge shows the lack of main event talent on Smackdown. Raw was able to do 2 fatal four way matches and have decent star power with main eventers and upper mid card talents.
> 
> Smackdown needed to resort to using Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler, and Bray Wyatt. Three guys who are as mid card as it gets right now.


It's not the main event talent that SD lacks right now, it's the mid-card. A main event scene revolving around Ambrose, Cena, Orton, Styles, Bray and AJ sounds quite healthy, especially since it's only a 2-hour show as opposed to 3. But yes, the roster has nowhere near the depth of Raw's. SD really should have gotten one of Owens or Zayn.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Can anyone make a gif of Rick Viktor punching air?


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Miz said fuck the match or will he sneak in it?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fucking hell Otunga has managed to be the worst commentator in WWE impressive.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They said "everyone"... it'd be great if the women were there too. With no title to fight for, women having a chance to go for the WWE title would be interesting. I was half joking when I started writing this, but hell, it could have actually worked!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I thought Raw had bad camera angles WTF is up with this low corn angle, it looks like shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Sin Cara? That's Kalisto, hombre.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL already fucking up. :lmao


----------



## Kyle Johnson

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



AZTECA said:


> JBL calling Kalisto Sin Cara fpalm


its john o clock


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lol no one in the crowd gives two shits about any of those jobbers in the ring. Holy shit not one good wrestler to choose from out of everyone in there, maybe Del Rio...


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga is soooooo bad lmao


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This is not the best start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I understand there is zero change, but I'd so mark for Breezango as the final 2 - Breeze winning it! :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well this is a bit shitty.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I love that zoomed-in, hard camera look.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Battle royal could've really used Owens or Zayn. No idea why they both ended up on Raw.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



StylesP1 said:


> All of those guys can't be in the main event. 3 of them will be in the mid card. So Cena, Orton, Wyatt, Ziggler, Del Rio, Corbin, Crews, Miz, Kane, Kalisto...That is a pretty damn good mid card with some huge names.


Uh, the man-event is not just the WWE title feud.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga is going to take awhile to get used to.....


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Lothario said:


> Look at the names in this battle riyal. And you actually had individuals making the claim SD "won" the draft. Their mid card is a joke. They are set up to fail.


Exactly, that is why I laughed at al the people that gave me shit for my raw thread saying how stacked their mid card roster was compared to SD


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

WWE is promoting this "New Era" thing , so look for something like Ambrose vs Baron Corbin/Apollo Crews at SummerSlam


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Erick Rowan is my dark horse pick to win this battle royal, I'm think Kane may win it though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

In reality, this battle royale was made for one man who's on Raw



:cesaro


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown's roster is so thin. I so want Nakamura on RAW but they might need his services down that side.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm on my phone, attempting to follow SD. Do you think Dean will do anything tonight? I hope so...


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck man, SmackDown's midcard is weak.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Geez they're really trying!
New sets, new title, even new camera angles!


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This battle royal is really exposing what a terrible roster Smackdown has. It's nothing but a bunch of jobbers for the most part.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Lothario said:


> Look at the names in this battle riyal. And you actually had individuals making the claim SD "won" the draft. Their mid card is a joke. They are set up to fail.


SD had drafted 5 credible main eventers, RAW has the better mid-card. 3 hours to fill.

RAW had just created a new main event talent in Balor. I don't see outside of Becky and Alpha where the SD mid-card is coming from.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shane has lost touch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This battle royal just show us how badly is Smackdown lacking of midcarders.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lmao at Gotch being eliminated five minutes before everyone else. He didn't have a future as is, but losing that shoot fist fight with Sin Cara has effectively made Vince repulsed at the sight of him. English will get the Barrett push down the line but Gotch is done.


----------



## Piehound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Rookie of the Year said:


> They said "everyone"... it'd be great if the women were there too. With no title to fight for, women having a chance to go for the WWE title would be interesting. I was half joking when I started writing this, but hell, it could have actually worked!


The Uso's would get distracted by sniffing Becky's hair and get eliminated.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This is where we needed Sandow... would've been an awesome choice to win this if he was still employed (and on Smackdown). 

Also, this main camera angle is annoying. Commentary sucks as well.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This battle royale kinda shows that Smackdown currently has a sick main event scene but a very lacklustre midcard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ADR is a good pick to win this. He'd give Dean a good match.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ranallo is SO fucking good. Love how much he reminds me of Scott Hudson, too.

The SD roster, however, is shite.


----------



## Javier C.

They have changed the camera angles of Raw and SD? Legit question


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah, this is a jobber Battle Royal. Not a lot of depth on Smackdown. I can only support Kane winning this.

Smackdown needs some "free agent" signings to help with the roster.


----------



## Allbrother

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Never thought I'd say this but... someone call Kevin Dunn to take over and fix those god awful camera angles


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm on my phone, attempting to follow SD. Do you think Dean will do anything tonight? I hope so...


I don't think so with the 6 pack main event and just as Rollins didn't do much on Raw, but with their thin roster maybe ?


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I would kill for an NXT talent to run and eliminate everyone right now.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm on my phone, attempting to follow SD. Do you think Dean will do anything tonight? I hope so...


I think he's going to fired for coming to the ring naked during the opening segment on live TV


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm bored. I literally care about no one in that ring.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Guys, I can't fucking take Eva Marie's hotness. Fuck.


I've hated on her for being untalented, but there's no denying how hot and irresistable she is. She's a hot Red Headed Goddess.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I wish we just got a scramble for the gold at SummerSlam. Ambrose, Cena, Styles, Wyatt, and Miz. To me that match type was always fun, and I wish it came back


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wow. Raw starts out with the introduction of a new world title, the debut of Balor, and a fatal four-way with 4 credible upper midcard/main event guys, and Smackdown starts with a Jobber royal?

I think it's safe to say Raw is winning the brand split rather convincingly right now.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The commercials are better than the show so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Live chat for Smackdown on the forums.....what is this witchery?!


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why'd they fill this battle royal with jobbers and boring midcarders? Not one exciting star in there you can root for to win, that crowd literally gives zero fucks. And you know none of those fuckers has a chance in hell of winning the 6 pack challenge, anyone with a brain knows they aint winning. This is so fucking pointless. At least give use one wrestler in there we could believe may have a chance.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Please put Nakamura on Smackdown...They need some Mid-card talent.

I didn't realize it was THIS bad.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Got to admit..all together like that...SD roster looks weak...and Otunga and JBL just aren't working for me at all. Ranallo alone would be 10 times better.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SD is full of geeks


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

RAW>SMACKDOWN by far unfortunately


----------



## TwistingJab

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The most empty Battle Royal ring I've seen!!! LMAO


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maybe Rowan wins, helps Bray in the six pack match, setting up

RKO v Brock
Rollins v Balor
AJ v Cena
Bray v Ambrose 
PLUS Sasha v Charlotte rematch 
AND Roman match

Summerslam looks like a fucking good show!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rawley with the least memorable elimination in history.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

A lot of free agent singings upcoming? Oof. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

THANK GOD MOJO IS GONE.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SmackDown has few stars

Raw has a lot

How you guys want SmackDown to top Raw so fast?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



In Punk We Trust said:


> SD is full of geeks


People were seriously saying Smackdown's roster was better simply because their favourite wrestlers were on it.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Del Rio or Kane.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I think they are going to put Del Rio in the main event at SS with Ambrose. They need a heel to take the belt off of Ambrose and he is the best choice. No one else in this rumble is ready for the spot. Smackdown literally has no one that will be a first time WWE champion in the next 2 years not named AJ Styles.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



phenom64 said:


> Looking at the talent in the 6 pack challenge shows the lack of main event talent on Smackdown. Raw was able to do 2 fatal four way matches and have decent star power with main eventers and upper mid card talents.
> 
> *Smackdown needed to resort to using Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler, and Bray Wyatt. Three guys who are as mid card as it gets right now*.




Not really Sheamus is about the same as Dolph Ziggler thesae days. While Bray Wyatt is still ahead of guys like Zayn and Owens.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rawley eliminated Rowan :lol :lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

King and Muaro really worked well together. I think King should have stuck on SD. Otunga and Phillips should call Main Event and Superstars. Lita, Booker, Renee, and Staffor should work the preshows


----------



## harryfishy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So all these are going to have to wrestle again later. Damn the SD roster is thin. 

ADR out? Shiit


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown has the better ME scene while RAW has the better midcard. Both are lacking in my opinion


----------



## hou713

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo Crews to win?


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's gonna be Kane, fam.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The only interesting guy is out...


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alberto with no push and no Paige in Smackdown. How happy he must be.


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This roster :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> In reality, this battle royale was made for one man who's on Raw
> 
> 
> 
> :cesaro


I wish he'd run in and eliminate everyone. He needs to be there.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It might be better if they push some of these guys, but we saw most of them in irrelevant mid- to lowcard roles in the past months (with a few exceptions).


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> THANK GOD MOJO IS GONE.


How do you feel about him eliminating Rowan...


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Leather Rebel said:


> This battle royal just show us how badly is Smackdown lacking of midcarders.


Most of their midcard is wrapped up in tag teams. So they need to quickly focus on the tag teams until they sort out the midcard.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah Apollo Crews will likely win it.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo Crews is my choice to win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

WWE name dropping guns n roses


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Breeze out :flair


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

LUCHA THINGS!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wait Del Rio isn't winning? seems a dumb mistake only guy with an ounce of credibility.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I think Apollo Crews is winning this.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> This battle royale kinda shows that Smackdown currently has a sick main event scene but a very lacklustre midcard


That's how I feel. The SD main event is absolutely fine, and frankly better than Raw's. But it's midcard is straight-up derelict. I really hope one of Cesaro, KO, Sami or Rusev goes there. With Del Rio apparently leaving soon, maybe this will happen.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kane's mask hair looks so bad:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

One of the weakest final four's I've seen :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Weren't Breezedango on RAW last night? :aries2

Also if Ryder wins fuck this company fpalm :cuss:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo winning isn't he?


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Sad that I don't even care who wins this...


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lol please have Kalisto win and have him cut a non-scripted promo immediately after.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did they just completely miss a springboard?


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Liking Crews to win this now.


----------



## Darren Criss

God Movement said:


> People were seriously saying Smackdown's roster was better simply because their favourite wrestlers were on it.


Nope, SmackDown's roster is better.

They has more potential but their wrestlers aren't starts yet.

Give SmavkDown two months and you will see how better than Raw is.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Rawley with the least memorable elimination in history.


Aiden English may have had him beat in this one...


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

50 year-old Kane is in the final 4. FFS.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lol Raw starts off with the debut of Balor, new world title and a huge fatal four way with upper mid card stars who could all be main eventers at some point. Smackdown starts off with a jobber battle royal with Mojo Rawley, Ascention, Vaudevillains, Fandango, Zack Ryder....need i say more?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Does it really gotta be Kane?!


----------



## TwistingJab

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Crews all day long


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If this continues, Smackdown is gonna have to hold shows in civic centers that hold just over 1,000 seats.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Kane's mask hair looks so bad:lmao


Kane in general looks bad...Dat gut.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder the most over guy in the match. Fuck it, have him win it.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hey, American Alpha wasn't part of this or what?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder completely missed Kalisto :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rooting for Ryder.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo Crews winning unless Kalisto does a lucha...thing...


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Guys, Smackdown needs time to build some of this talent up. Stop with the negativity. Just because of incompetent booking doesnt mean the talent sucks. 

The brand split gives the chance to build talent.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Weren't Breezedango on RAW last night? :aries2
> 
> Also if Ryder wins fuck this company fpalm :cuss:


Nah, they were just in Red at Battleground :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If Zack Ryder wins :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The little fucker Kalisto is going to win isn't he?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL called Ryder out on the botch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Are we sure Vince isn't running Smackdown?

Pushes to the boring pair of Crews and Corbin. :vince3


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kane with the 2016 push... even not winning this the mans threw out 2 sets of tag teams at the same time... fuck sake.

Should have given it Rowan.. would have put doubt into if The Wyatts were truly broken up (as in have Rowan cost Bray and thus begin a feud between the two).. or, have Rowan help Bray win it.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

David Otunga sounds lost. He's adding nothing here.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm shocked that these are the last four. Your choices are Zack Jobber, Lucha Thing, Yesterday's Monster, and Green & Smiling.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DWils said:


> This battle royal is really exposing what a terrible roster Smackdown has. It's nothing but a bunch of jobbers for the most part.


Yah I said a week ago RAW won the draft cause got the better roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darren Criss said:


> Nope, SmackDown's roster is better.
> 
> They has more potential but their wrestlers aren't starts yet.
> 
> Give SmavkDown two months and you will see how better than Raw is.


You are lying to yourself if you think SD roster is better than raws LOL


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

rofl at that botch...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Dolorian said:


> Apollo Crews winning unless Kalisto does a lucha...thing...


Cause you know theres nothing on earth better than uhh a good uhh a good lucha thing .............................. (gawd d*mnit)


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Zack :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao Ryder


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Botch lol.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Zack with the botcharoonie.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder!!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder with some nice botches


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wtf is going on with you Ryder


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

These ropes become slippery! :jbl


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> The little fucker Kalisto is going to win isn't he?


Not after that promo he cut the other week.


----------



## finalnight

Awful botch by Ryder.


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Damn, is that where Del Rio is in the SD pecking order?


----------



## iBleedOrange

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I kinda got the feeling they may be getting ready for a mysterio-esque push for kalisto when he wasn't drafted to the cruiserweight brand.

Edit: There goes that. Another NXT push. Kid isn't ready yet. No character or charisma. Has all the tools in the world though.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Geek Ryder botching :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder just pissing away his spotlight lmfao


----------



## Darren Criss

StylesP1 said:


> Guys, Smackdown needs time to build some of this talent up. Stop with the negativity. Just because of incompetent booking doesnt mean the talent sucks.
> 
> The brand split gives the chance to build talent.


True.

If SmackDown tops Raw this would be a shame for Raw.

SmackDown is starting from the bottom.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Mister Sinister said:


> I think they are going to put Del Rio in the main event at SS with Ambrose. They need a heel to take the belt off of Ambrose and he is the best choice. No one else in this rumble is ready for the spot. Smackdown literally has no one that will be a first time WWE champion in the next 2 years not named AJ Styles.


Del Rio no longer a option. Realistically it's going to be Cena or Bray Wyatt.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder botched again! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:maury:kobelol :lmao @ Ryder


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SDs mid card isn't as bad as you all are claiming. Crews, Del Rio, Ziggler and Corbin paired with whatever 4 main eventers outside of the top program? I like that. They just have to build up Crews and Corbin properly.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder is going to have a sore ankle tomorrow.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kalisto putting a good show and is eliminated by Kane. fpalm


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao Ryder with TWO botches in the space of two minutes :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

KANE IS SLEEPING!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

some botchamania material in this


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

LMAO Ryder.......


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Flying Luchador!


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fucking botch! :lol


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Until recently we didn't see Kane for months for the most part, now it looks like he's at least an upper-mid-carder on Smackdown. 

This is friggin awful.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder botching all over the place


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryder is fucking useless.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What a botch:lmao

Kane and Ryder being together reminds me of when Ryder couldn't change the tire while trying to run away from Kane when him and Eve could have just took the bus home.:lmao


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Zack Ryder slipped. LOL This show is trash. Bring on the women's division.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

OOFFFF


----------



## hou713

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Called it.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly, that is why I laughed at al the people that gave me shit for my raw thread saying how stacked their mid card roster was compared to SD


Even more comical is the fact guys were making the argument they didn't need Dean to retain the belt. :lmao This is clearly the show of misfits. The red headed step children. They needed the title just like they needed Cena, Orton and AJ. Thank God they only have two hours to fill instead of three. 



Ironically, if this company hadnt mishandled Dolph and ADR all these years, they'd at least be credible. Just such a shame that opposed to building guys up when there was no pressure, now they have to scramble and convince people to care about the guys they've booked like buffoons for years.


----------



## TD_DDT

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo snooze


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I was right !


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I knew Crews would win.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That low bridge is so overdone now. Such shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

At least they are pushing someone new.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Black Neville wins


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yay, mr. smiley won


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Called it!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SMILE!


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What a shocker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

birthday_massacre said:


> You are lying to yourself if you think SD roster is better than raws LOL


Not lying at all. I much prefer the Smackdown roster.


----------



## Darren Criss

Ryder botching

Nothing new.

He's just a eye candy for girls, guys and bis.


----------



## Kyle Johnson

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ryder has the worse luck because of kane


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Crews wins!


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Until recently we didn't see Kane for months for the most part, now it looks like he's at least an upper-mid-carder on Smackdown. 

This is friggin awful.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

At least Apollo is athletic. Knew he was the only one with a chance outside of Kane and ADR...


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

He's black and he smiles. Give him a title shot!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Meh. There's still JBL. They're still zooming and shaking the fucking camera. The wrestling still reeks of WWE's crap-ass style. And there's JBL. Not feeling the energy. Feeling the nausea though. 

JBL shut the fuck up.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So who's winning tonight? LOLCena?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Best possible outcome, imo.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Obese Turtle said:


> Damn, is that where Del Rio is in the SD pecking order?


Yeah it is called he has a few months oleft on a deal and we ain't pushing you to you commit


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I was actually getting kinda hype to see Kane wrecking shop there for a minute...


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Okay. This battle royal was a waste. Sorry, but Crews should not be in the title hunt at all yet.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cool with Crews winning. LOL at Kane still owning Ryder though....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Crews wins and might just win the main event too,


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I can't stand smiling babyfaces with no charisma. They never become stars that way.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That was a nice ass counter to that chokeslam.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This in-ring interviews on RAW and SmackDown are needless and shit.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



TD_DDT said:


> Apollo snooze


Apollo Who's


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Crews just no sold that whole battle royale by doing that backflip.


----------



## TwistingJab

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Renee's sexy little top


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo "I have no character" Crews

Who cares? I don't.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So, Cena vs. Wyatt vs. Ziggler vs. Corbin vs. Styles vs. Crews.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw started with Finn Balor looking strong
SMD starts with Apollo Crews looking strong

New Era right?


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Gratz' Apollo!


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wasn't who I expected but I'm not disappointed.


----------



## mgman

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That should be Ryder's new finisher. The time-waster: go to the top turnbuckle just to come back down and throw a few punches.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Poor Zack botching :frown2:


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Natecore said:


> He's black and he smiles. Give him a title shot!


He's true garbage.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SD desperately needs a big name from NXT like Austin Aries, they need someone interesting in that fucking mid card badly. Aries is the perfect choice imo.


----------



## Death Rider

apollo crews is like a little puppy


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Great win for Crews.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Renee can get it !!!


Crews is better than Cesaro on a mic, yeah I said it


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm sorry, but this shit is garbage :lol


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Mra22 said:


> Yay, mr. smiley won


Never stop smilling damnit. It's your gimmick

-Vince McMahon


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Loving the post fight interviews!


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Glad that Apollo won.

He looks like an hero to be chereed for new fans.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nice promo Mr. Crews...perhaps you not speak and just do some flips...thank you


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Crews smiling is going to give me cancer...It's like the only expression he has.


----------



## Meris

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wow, Ryder might have killed his mini push tonight with those botches...

Apollo won? Have fun with Cena, AJ and so on poor man.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So much for a new era. A rematch from BG LOL


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well that was about twenty minutes too long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

You guys mean "puffed up" Norman Smiley won? heh, bet most don't remember him at all.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo is great, but he really needs to work about his promos. They guys even is charismatic, but he could use a little more passion and fierce.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

fpalm Del Rio or Kane should have won that.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky better make Nattie tap


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky Nattie again?


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Pretty sure the only reason Smackdown's mid card is depleted, is so that they force the crowd to accept Crews. Hopefully he gets more comfortable otherwise this is going to be a terrible investment.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nattie, everybody! 

COME ON YOU GUYS!!


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton is back :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin!


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

YES!!!!!! Shelton's coming back!!!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## hou713

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

oh shit :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELTON BENJAMIN!


----------



## Danica

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELTON BENJAMIN!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

Oh shit, Shelton!!!


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

BENJAMIN!!! OMG!!! :mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELTON BENJAMIN IS RETURNING!!!!!!!! Awesome.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ain't no stopping me now!!!!


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Tommy-V said:


>


You're officially the Flash of this forum, seriously.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Benjamin is back!


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

FUCKING YES SHELTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They should show Shelton getting HBKed just for fun


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELTON!


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

shelton BENJAMMMIN


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELDON BENJAMIN IS BACKKKKKKKKK :mark: :mark:


----------



## Clique

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton's coming back :mark:


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Gold Standard! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHUT THE FUCKING DOOR!


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SMACKDOWN WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo is gonna bang Ryder's asshole


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> That was a nice ass counter to that chokeslam.


Definitely better than the typical counter, where they just hop to the side. That one was actually convincing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hell yeah, the Gold Standard coming to SmackDown :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They're bringing back Michael Tarver!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton is back BABY :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Tommy-V said:


>


That was great. :bryanlol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

My boy Benjamin. :mark: :mark: :mark:

IC title division/mid-card need it.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

*SHELTON BENJAMIN IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELTON :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

All about the Benjamins


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin returns!


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Woooooo!!!!!!! Shelton!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> fpalm Del Rio or Kane should have won that.


WHAT!? Alberto I can understad but, Kane!?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky ! Here's where it gets good.

And Shelton is back and to SD !! Nice !! Hope he can still go.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin, holy shit


----------



## Crasp

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton, cool.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Great addition to the Smackdown roster. They need Shelton


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yay....Natalya vs Becky... again.... Not a new female talent like Bliss or Carmella, no just give us the same match we saw 2 days ago for a feud no one gives a shit about.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin?


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELTON IS BACK!!!!


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Awesome signing, WWE


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin's back!


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> SD desperately needs a big name from NXT like Austin Aries, they need someone interesting in that fucking mid card badly. Aries is the perfect choice imo.


Aries, Samoa Joe, and Roode..make it a TNA invasion angle or something.

Because this crew needs it. They really screwed up the midcard with all this.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky Lynch better get her win back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELTON MF BENJAMIN! 

FUCK YES! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

THE GOLD STANDARD SHELTON MOTHERFUCKING BENJAMIN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Tommy-V said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin :mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton! Fuck yes! One of the main guys I wanted back!

Anyone who's seen him recently, has he slowed much? He's a bit older, but I can't imagine he's lost a lot of that athleticism.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton. Ratings about to boom like the 90s.........


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

There had better be a Smackdown women's title. That is all.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darren Criss said:


> Glad that Apollo won.
> 
> He looks like an hero to be chereed for new fans.


Yes, but how big is his penis, though?


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Smackdown roster definitely needed Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Darren Criss

OMG SHELTON

LADDER MATCH NEXT


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Okay, Shelton is a good veteran for the midcard.


----------



## MajinTrunks

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin coming back? Nice.


----------



## Life010

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Whoop! 

Shelton coming back.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin!! His match with Shawn Micheals years ago was awesome!!! Just another reason to watch Smackdown!!!


----------



## Clique

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I guess they'll get MVP too if those rumors are true


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Tommy-V said:


>


Well that was quick.


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Should I be excited about Shelton? He was awesome 10 years ago, but can he still go?


----------



## Eaglesfan 21

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shelton Benjamin is coming back.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The God Damn GOLD STANDARD is back


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Whoa, he left NJPW and Noah!?! :wtf


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



T0M said:


> He's true garbage.


But that Finn Balor? Transcendent talent.

(Crews is more impressive than Balor in every way.)


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SHELTON!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Still don't get Teddy spoiling their returns


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton's back!:yes


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good choice to include Benjamin in the Smackdown roster, for sure.


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So excited to see Shelton in a WWE ring again!


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



EL SHIV said:


> That was great. :bryanlol


lol, bet Randy Savage rolled over in his grave at that botched elbow drop.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Cool with Crews winning. LOL at Kane still owning Ryder though....


Some things never change


----------



## GWB_Sparta

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I want MVP, this is horse shit


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't like how they are presenting this Nattie/Becky rematch with no stakes at all... I smell bad things happening.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Zack Ryder seemed a bit off tonight.He botched both that Back Dropkick and the Elbow.

On other news,SHELTON IS BACK BAYBAY!


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Does that mean the ShitVP rumors are true too?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Not exactly jumping for joy for a Benjamin return, but he was a hell of an athlete back in the day. And Smackdown could some depth if that battle royal is anything to go by lol.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It is going to be hard for them to beat Raw this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The guy that got squashed by Braun yesterday has more on screen presence than Crews...


----------



## finalnight

Wow, Shelton Benjamin is 41 years old now!


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lol at this Usos five hour energy commercial!


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Okay the Mid-card just got a lot better with just him being there..Now bring back MVP.


----------



## Darren Criss

T0M said:


> Yes, but how big is his penis, though?


I don't know, but i can deepthroat for sure.

Se você quiser ver que meu talento na garganta vai além de notas altas me envie seu número e podemos conversar em privado.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

New Era, but Becky will win here proving that 50/50 booking is still alive and well. 

:lol


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton Benjamin!!!!!!!!!

Smackdown's midcard needs all the help it can get :lol


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

BRUHHHHH 










:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hope Shelton returns with his momma.










:vince$


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Give me MVP, RVD, Rhyno, Dreamer, and Nikki Bella


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So does SD get no womens title at all? How do they justify that? Raw had no world title so they made a new one, why isn't SD making a new womens title?


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> But that Finn Balor? Transcendent talent.
> 
> (Crews is more impressive than Balor in every way.)


Balor is bang average, I'm the first to say that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

WWE has been spread real thin. Too bad we can't get 1 show a week instead, cramming it with all of the top talent.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Can't wait to see MVP back too! I also hope Kennedy returns


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

We want Bayley!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistingJab

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So what do we call a black vanilla midget?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Guys the ropes were wet like JBL said just kidding lol poor Zach maybe he was nervous and everybody botches sometimes


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



finalnight said:


> Wow, Shelton Benjamin is 41 years old now!


Holy shit thats unbelievable!


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



finalnight said:


> Wow, Shelton Benjamin is 41 years old now!


Black don't crack...


----------



## Darren Criss

finalnight said:


> Wow, Shelton Benjamin is 41 years old now!


I love sugar daddys!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Shadowcran said:


> You guys mean "puffed up" Norman Smiley won? heh, bet most don't remember him at all.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

And commercials, commercials, and more goddamn commercials. 

Losing interest fast.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I feel sad for Kane.They should give him a thank you run,not even if it meant reviving the European Championship or something like that.


----------



## finalnight

Glass ceiling what the fuck is Ziggler talking about hasn't he been world champion multiple times???


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Great bit of business from WWE, extremely talented veteran who still has some years left in the tank. Perfect addition to Smackdown's midcard :mark: Benjamin is back baby!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cesaro would've been a ready made star if he were on Smackdown. Vince is one spiteful old bitch.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> BRUHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


Kust happy they didn't blonde hair him again 

Nice that they gave Dolph the minute promo he asked for on the panel last week


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Lok said:


> So excited to see Shelton in a WWE ring again!


If they can get Angle back.

Angle, Shelton and the AA. I'll mark.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Mmmmmm Becky


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good promo by Ziggler, he still needs a character change though.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

pissbreak time!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That was a good promo from Dolph, if there was anyway for him to turn heel in this 6pack. DO IT


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Guy LeDouche said:


> Well that was quick.


Zack is just having a bad night. It happens to the best of them. He'll rebound just fine.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dolph Ziggler acted kind of like a heel there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DethDropLockSplash

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Love these new style promos and interviews


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maybe Becky will finally win something!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> Give me MVP, RVD, Rhyno, *Dreamer*, and Nikki Bella


C'mon bruh what can Dreamer do besides cry?


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I want Heel Ziggler back.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good promo. Too little too late.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



TwistingJab said:


> So what do we call a black vanilla midget?


Chocolate chip cookie cutter?


----------



## ChicagoFit

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm surprised Ziggler didn't mention his brother murdering that guy in his promo about Cleveland and having life in one's own hands...


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why the fuck did Becky lose at Battleground again? That was some of the dumbest fucking booking they ever booked.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler's promos are pretty boring, it's always the same thing.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Snake Plissken said:


> Good promo by Zigglerm, he still needs a character change though.


Eva Marie or Alexa BLiss to me could get him over since he is at his best as a heel with a female talking for him. I would also stick Naomi with her family in the Usos again.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



TwistingJab said:


> So what do we call a black vanilla midget?


Chocolate Dwarf?


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

NO reaction at all


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Soccer mom heel Natalya. No fucks given.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:becky Win damn it.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Not exactly jumping for joy for a Benjamin return, but he was a hell of an athlete back in the day. And Smackdown could some depth if that battle royal is anything to go by lol.



Any veterans they add are just going to be jobbers. They didn't sign Benjamin to give him any IC or tag title runs or anything.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Would Ziggler seriously just give it up? No one cares about him and he's just the fucking drizzling shits nowadays, just fucking leave dude. Unless you get a character overhaul and a new look fuck off, i don't care how athletic and great you can be in the ring your character fucking sucks and your look sucks.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This should be a good match if given time.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dew the Dew my Dew


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Amber B said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


:dance





(I'm sorry :lol)


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Natalya is very confident!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

Can someone trade Usos, Alexa and Ziggler to Raw? Eww


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

You know, I wasn't so entirely sure on the Draft night, but now I get it, Smackdown needs Cesaro just like Cesaro needs Smackdown.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

"Let's go Becky" chants... :mark:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky better fucking get her win back here :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:

Becky chants! :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Damn,Smackdown is doing what RAW did,but worst.For Example,instead of two great Fatal Four ways we get a battle royal.The Six-Way match is promising,though.

They should bring back MVP for the midcard/elevate guys.


----------



## finalnight

Aren't they like the only two women on the Smackdown roster?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Shadowcran said:


> pissbreak time!!!


:frown2: That's not nice to say! Also your from Mississippi like me.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

No one needs a heel turn more than Ziggler. No one. His entire offense and character needs to be reinvented. He was just inducted to the HoF of NCAA wrestling. He needs to abandon "Dolph Ziggler," stop pretending he's HBK, and go back to his roots as Nick Nemeth.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I LOVE what they are doing. They are building this mid cars already. Crews wins something he would have never got the chance to win before the split. Ziggler just got time for a promo he would have never gottwn time for. 

Build this Roster Smackdown! Love it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So.........Universal Women's Belt?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nattie is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thick.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky really needs to win this one convincingly. She's a star in waiting, and the waiting is getting old. Time to let her be the champ on Smackdown.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL: "Is she having a fit?"

:lawler


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky chants from some thirsty dudes. lol


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

These camera angles suck cock.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735612169614688257
the fuck is this from :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

God i hate it in when Becky wrestles in a fucking t shirt.... Why'd she suddenly get so afraid to show her stomach?


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

NATALYA'S VOICE ANNOYS ME SO MUCH


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck, Nattie is cringe.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Queen of harts attacksm


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Straight Fiah! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> C'mon bruh what can Dreamer do besides cry?


Dreamer was over, is over, and he could work a non-gimmick match. When he left in ECW as a full time worker, he was out popping Christian still. HE could also be a good agent and teacher. Ijust personally like the guy and he seems to have a good head on his shoulders as it comes to the business and beingprofessional. Thsi roster is fairly all young and having a guy like him around to leadf the young guys wouldn't hurt as this is the most responsibility some of them have ever had


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

How's this camera angle looking on TV?


----------



## finalnight

SAMCRO said:


> God i hate it in when Becky wrestles in a fucking t shirt.... Why'd she suddenly get so afraid to show her stomach?


Normally it's the producers who tell them to cover up


----------



## ChicagoFit

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> Ziggler's promos are pretty boring, it's always the same thing.


He should spice it up; maybe mention his brother murdering that pharmaceutical salesman and in the promo speculating if the deceased was selling to Roman Reigns too? 

;-)


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nobody cares about Bills jokes anymore, goon.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL should have been drafted to TNA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I feel sorry for Becky, she is stuck with that muppet on SD.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



T0M said:


> These camera angles suck cock.


You cant even follow the action


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> God i hate it in when Becky wrestles in a fucking t shirt.... Why'd she suddenly get so afraid to show her stomach?


MOre she kept threatening to fall out of her tops...


----------



## N3LL14

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Nattie is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thick.



Yes lawd


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> C'mon bruh what can Dreamer do besides cry?


Eat and drink gross things.

SmackDown can put that on in place of squash matches that RAW has incorporated into their show!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The "Make SmackDown Taped Again" sign. eyton2


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Charlotte/Sasha set the standard last night unfortunately


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :frown2: That's not nice to say! Also your from Mississippi like me.


It's what we call Divas matches. Especially pointless ones.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735612169614688257
> the fuck is this from :lmao


:lol :lol.. I forgot about this. What a weird ass segment.


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

These are some weird camera angles.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I start feeling bad for Mauro.

Cole was pretty good yesterday so looks like JBL is dragging everyone down. And Otunga is just a snoozefest.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Camera work makes Becky's eye look funny


----------



## Darren Criss

I WANNA MARYSE
I WANNA MIZ

MY GOAT MOM AND DADDY


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Does anyone react when Becky yells "straight fire"?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



finalnight said:


> Normally it's the producers who tell them to cover up


What? Nearly every woman on the roster wrestles with their stomach exposed.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735612169614688257
> the fuck is this from :lmao


What in the fuck


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

"JBL MISSES MAGGLE COLE"SIGN


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

"It's a NEW ERA here on Smackdown Live...... so we're going to have a match, new to Smackdown Liiiiiiiiiiiiive.... it's Natalya.... vs Becky Lynch.... Smackdown Liiiiiiiiiive..... NEW ERA, and it's up next!"

I'd play a drinking game for New Era being said and then taking a drink but I'd be out of drink before the 5th commercial (so about 1/2 an hour in).

New Era must mean, more commercials, less tv show for fans to get annoyed about. They even have sponsors for individual fights now! I wonder how much fucking money Mountain Dew pissed away on sponsoring the 4th time we've seen this same pissing match.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Commercial Mania!


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's always a treat to see Selena Gomez.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Vince must still be in charge of when to go to commercial break. :vince4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shelton vs Cena
Shelton vs Ambrose
Shelton vs Gable
Shelton vs Jordan
Shelton vs Ziggler
Shelton vs Styles
Shelton vs Orton
Shelton vs Del Rio

:ellen :ellen :ellen


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's like they decided to make SD just like what Raw used to be... it doesn't feel much different from the crap these past few years. Rib on Shane and Bryan?


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> Eva Marie or Alexa BLiss to me could get him over since he is at his best as a heel with a female talking for him. I would also stick Naomi with her family in the Usos again.


Yeah I hope Ziggler turns Heel soon, it's time he stops trying to be HBK and takes his character in a fresh direction, he's a great worker, he just needs to change things up a bit.


----------



## finalnight

SAMCRO said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally it's the producers who tell them to cover up
> 
> 
> 
> What? Nearly every woman on the roster wrestles with their stomach exposed.
Click to expand...

If you've ever watched Total Divas you'll see that the producers have a lot of control on wardrobe


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I've never been attracted to red heads because when I was about 13 or 14, some kid told me that they had horribly smelly vaginas. That information seeped into my brain and made me forever anti-redhead even though I know the kid was full of shit...


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So, we getting any announcement on a tag or women's title for SD? Or is Nattie and Becky supposed to just fight for the lols?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If Becky loses again, I might riot in the streets even though it's 105°F outside. :cuss:


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Some people are only here to complain

You guys doesn't have a dick to blow?


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Kabraxal said:


> It's like they decided to make SD just like what Raw used to be... it doesn't feel much different from the crap these past few years. Rib on Shane and Bryan?


How was RAW any different then balor winning?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



finalnight said:


> If you've ever watched Total Divas you'll see that the producers have a lot of control on wardrobe


If you've ever watched Total Divas you should know it's 99% fake.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



JDP2016 said:


> Does anyone react when Becky yells "straight fire"?


I thought it was a reference to a venereal disease...imagine my chagrin.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> Dreamer was over, is over, and he could work a non-gimmick match. When he left in ECW as a full time worker, he was out popping Christian still. HE could also be a good agent and teacher. Ijust personally like the guy and he seems to have a good head on his shoulders as it comes to the business and beingprofessional. Thsi roster is fairly all young and having a guy like him around to leadf the young guys wouldn't hurt as this is the most responsibility some of them have ever had


Dreamer is slow and washed. Keep him backstage. Like you said he can help there.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Just give Eva Marie the Smackdown Woman's title and you'd have a lot of heat on her


----------



## Darren Criss

Becky vs Nattie

The winner faces Maryse on Brazzers


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why didn't they start the first singles match off with a new woman from NXT? Someone fresh that we haven't seen wrestle recently. But no we get Natalya vs Becky.... I'd rather see Alexa Bliss squashing some jobber.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Watching Smackdown is so much more fun with WF/taima chat running along.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



MyaTheBee said:


> Becky chants from some thirsty dudes. lol


Can't that be said for any group of men who chant for a woman in wrestling?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky has been dominated. I will be shocked if she doesn't win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darren Criss said:


> Some people are only here to complain
> 
> You guys doesn't have a dick to blow?


You again :deanfpalm


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Clique said:


> I guess they'll get MVP too if those rumors are true


I hope so.


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



I drink and I know things said:


> I've never been attracted to red heads because when I was about 13 or 14, some kid told me that they had horribly smelly vaginas. That information seeped into my brain and made me forever anti-redhead even though I know the kid was full of shit...


:WTF2


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DWils said:


> These are some weird camera angles.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The fuck was that? :lol
It looked like Nattie was dry-humping Becky


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Was that Natalya acting stumbling? She looked like she was dancing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm truly hoping they announce a womens title after this match. 

Nice leg drop from Becky, picture perfect.


----------



## spinningedge

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maybe Smackdown should of drafted better camera guys. This crew seems to catch every botch there is. Close ups of the people speaking about their next moves.... botchamania... and just weird angles at weird times.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bring back the Hardcore title but make it Divas only. Natalya can jump from the Titantron in tribute to Commissioner Shane. #newera


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky is so fucking hot.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

dat legdrop from Becky tho :banderas


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The crowd is definitely going mild!!

I've seen more entertaining test patterns.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



KingCosmos said:


> How was RAW any different then balor winning?


Commentary was far more focused on the action, the angles were set up to catch moves instead of whatever the hell they are doing here, there was sense to why matches were happening (why are Becky and Nattie fighting now? It's just random), and in general, the same directionless scrambling that Raw and SD were previously. Raw last night was tight, focused, and it felt different than what had come before.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lol Was the crowd booing the kick out there?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

A Beautiful Bobby Eaton reference in 2016??!?!

Color my mind fucking blown. :sodone


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Natalya needs to work on acting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> If you've ever watched Total Divas you should know it's 99% fake.


You'd have to pay me actual money to watch that trash.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

the womens match from last night and tonight is night and day


----------



## Darren Criss

Rowdy Yates said:


> You again :deanfpalm


I don't know you
Sorry


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735612169614688257
> the fuck is this from :lmao


I miss this Vince :lmao


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I've seen more action at a sperm donation bank


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Not the best match from either woman, to be sure.

Loved the top rope leg drop.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky the winner!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I want becky to have my babies.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

*50/50 Booking*


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

50/50 booking bullshit.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Kabraxal said:


> Commentary was far more focused on the action, the angles were set up to catch moves instead of whatever the hell they are doing here, there was sense to why matches were happening (why are Becky and Nattie fighting now? It's just random), and in general, the same directionless scrambling that Raw and SD were previously. Raw last night was tight, focused, and it felt different than what had come before.


the commentary hasn't strayed from the action at all. Why was Nia Jax facing some random jobber? The only sense raw made was the fatal four way for the titles. You are nitpicking


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

50/50 booking 

Great

:eyeroll


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good ol 50/50 booking


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Submissive...I mean submission match at Summerslam.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good match and nice win by Becky Lynch.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Thank fuck for that, a Becky vs Alexa feud is needed.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yay, Becky wins. :becky


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hopefully Becky can move on to something else now.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

BECKY!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That was pretty good. They worked really hard.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky wins!:mark:


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Renee Young again? :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

BLISS!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

OOOOHHHH SH*T BECKY VS BLISS


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Oh...my...god...Alexa and Becky


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alexa :sodone:


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky win.

Wtf

They will not wrestle at SS??


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bliss in the building


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Theres my Bliss!


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ALEXA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

*BLISS* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This chick looks like she belongs in porn.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Are Alexa's fanbase known as the Blisters?


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky Balboa <3


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Not about having post match interviews after EVERY fucking match tho fpalm


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bliss in the house!


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Naomi!!!! AND she got a pop :mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky vs Bliss :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Shadowcran said:


> It's what we call Divas matches. Especially pointless ones.


Well I probably shouldn't bother trying to change your mind about women's wrestling. Even though I disagree with your opinion you are allowed to have it. I like the "Divas" because I want to be a wrestler and because I love wrestling and the women and inspire me to try even harder. Bayley achieved her dream Sasha did to. They love wrestling and have been fans since they were little like I have so I guess you can see why I don't like the women being called a pee break.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alexa Bliss has improved so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Naomi still has a job?Damn!


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hey, Reene wasn't in Raw. It is appears that she is Smackdown exclusive. Giving my man Ambrose what he deserves.

And also, Paige and Alberto being the only couple in differents brands. :lmao


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Incoming SD women's title?


----------



## Darren Criss

Alexa


Eww


Botch is coming


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

CARMELLA THE GODDESS THE EVERYTHING


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Oh cool.......Becky to job to jobbers now.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Carmella and Becky should move in with me.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



KingCosmos said:


> the commentary hasn't strayed from the action at all. Why was Nia Jax facing some random jobber?


To give Nia exposure. Unlike other talent from NXT, she has very little of a resume.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alexa Bliss and Becky feud. Carmella!


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This segment is horrible. So fucking scripted and phony.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I bet Nikki makes her return now


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's John Cena circa 2004 in female form.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What is this hot garbage.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alexa Bliss and Carmella are hot! There will probably be a women's title here


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Carmella tryna be the male Enzo


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This level of mic work is bottom of the barrel

:lawler


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Carmella fuck :lenny


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Mega heat for Eva Marie lol


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

LOL. These bitches lame as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Who the fuck are all these women?


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Forgot this trash Naomi even existed. That's what happens when #Naomi'sButtisLife gets perma banned :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Does WWE get enough of these type of segments??


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Is the crowd dead yet? They could have a lawsuit against WWE for first degree brainslaughter.


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This introduction :lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

"Meh" match but the right woman won. The 50/50 booking must die though. Becky shouldn't have lost Sunday in the first place. So fucking tired of 50/50 booking. 


Again, put the belt on Eva!! :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dat heat for Eva...


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie?

Smackdown is over for me.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie needs to do porn or something, not wrestling.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bliss kills the girls on the mic by a mile 

LMAO at Eva getting the old LEave It to Beaver type opening


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Omfg Eva. Wtf @ this intro.... :chan :lmao


----------



## finalnight

Oh dear God, they finally did it, those bastards, they pulled the trigger on Eva Marie.


----------



## Darren Criss

Naomi get pop

TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*








@ this voiceover for Eva's entrance video.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie is the worst.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735612169614688257
> the fuck is this from :lmao


What the fuck?????

LMAO.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Holy fuck! :HA


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva with that super heat


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah this is leading to a new womens title for Smackdown.

I'm going to need Noami to get as ratchet as possible just to piss off the bigots on this forum while making me LOL for the fun.


----------



## CJ

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky won


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie has her own ring announcer ? That's some good bullsh*t right there :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Liger!Liger! said:


> Naomi still has a job?Damn!


She was hurt I think


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie being given this big intro fpalm FUCK THIS COMPANY :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie is my favourite wrestler on SmackDown Live :lol


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



PunjabiPrisoner said:


> It's John Cena circa 2004 in female form.


 This version is hotter


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Paige should be here feuding at the top with Becky.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Jesus this is some random bullshit... this really is the "let's fuck with Shane and Bryan and make them look stupid" show.


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ahhhaahha Eva's entrance. :lmao


----------



## spinningedge

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well.... the womens division of Smackdown absolutely sucks so far.... 

Becky is the only one not totally awful. Just give her the title and have her bury all these others.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao WHAT


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Here comes push #798 for Eva Marie :bored.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Summerslam orgy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That Roman heat. :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SD showing how many jobber women they have on their roster.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

God lord the body on Eva :banderas


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The hell is that voice over in Eva Marie's entrance? :lol


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What the fuck is up with that theme song for Eva Marie? That intro is way too fucking long.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck I'd rawdog the hell outta Eva :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

"Eva Marie making an IMPACT tonight by showing her cleavage, Maggle!"


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darren Criss said:


> I don't know you
> Sorry


You told me to get my dick out over my underpants or something like that last night

That was after you said you enjoyed Ziggler getting a hard on in the ring

verdict unkout


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This is great for Becky. I just want to see her kick all these chicks' asses.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did they just mute the crowd?


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wait, so what was the point of that? Fucking hell.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Who made this guy an announcer seriously..his shirt aint even blue its fkn violet dammit


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

so what was the purpose of that then?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Man,Eva's entrance is worst than The Vaudevillain's.I though it was impossible,but she did it.


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alexa Bliss kinda looks like Tails from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good match. Becky is pretty damn over for her non push.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Eva > Alexa

Sorry virgins*


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That rack is Amazing! :banderas2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well that was pointless


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie was just described as charismatic. Smackdown isn't just its own brand, it's its own dimension.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That a superstar entrances


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lol Eva just came out to show her tits to everyone. No promo just "Look at my huge tits" lol.


----------



## sbuch

Eva is gorgeous wow


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

You guys think they'll make a Smackdown women's title?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva's entrance is actually quite good.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm not feeling the way Smackdown presented the women.


----------



## ChicagoFit

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wow that segment was a dud


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



ShadowKiller said:


> Ahhhaahha Eva's entrance. :lmao I might actually enjoy watching her


That's some hilarious sh*t is it not :lol :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie :lol

She needs to be a stripper, oh and the segment ends like that fpalm


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah Bayley. Stay in NXT until either Sasha is done with Charlotte or until Smackdown get their shit together.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie so goddamn hot fuckkkk :lenny


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie can come up but not Bayley! :frown2:


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So, uh.... that segment ended pretty abruptly. :HA


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darren Criss said:


> Alexa
> 
> 
> Eww
> 
> 
> Botch is coming


Alexa and Ewww? Yeah mate their is somethign wrong with you their. Your in complete minority their lol. Nice try with your troll bait.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lol They don't trust Eva to cut a promo so they get a voice-over guy to do it for her :lol

Actually, sounded a bit like Mauro doing a ring announcer voice.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

REALLY!? THATS IT!? THEY ALL JUST FUCKING INTRODUCED THEMSELVES AND THAT WAS IT!? WHAT A COMPLETE AND UTTER WASTE OF TIME fpalm :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Leather Rebel said:


> Hey, Reene wasn't in Raw. It is appears that she is Smackdown exclusive. Giving my man Ambrose what he deserves.
> 
> And also, Paige and Alberto being the only couple in differents brands. :lmao


Cass and Carmelle though that is by her own choice as she said before on Breaking Ground to HHH even she doesn't want to be simply their manager


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL: "This could be the greatest night ever!"












I agree John. I agree.


----------



## NSWRUN

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bliss is my sea-do0, Love to ride it all day long


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

First hour hour of raw destroyed the joke of a first hour of SD


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I like Naomi... glad to see her back.

That segment though was terrible. But :lmao at Eva's entrance. That may be the greatest thing she's ever done in the WWE (well, mainly the announcer but I guess it counts for her).


----------



## StylesP1

spinningedge said:


> Well.... the womens division of Smackdown absolutely sucks so far....
> 
> Becky is the only one not totally awful. Just give her the title and have her bury all these others.


Are you fucking serious? Becky, Alexa amd Carmella are going to make this division the best women's division in WWE. Add in Nikki Bella it isnt close.


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



The Renegade said:


> Alexa Bliss kinda looks like Tails from Sonic.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva looks like a star though man, I can't deny that.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



T0M said:


> Wait, so what was the point of that? Fucking hell.


None of us know.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva's entrance is the best ever made.......I am speechless.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Eva just came out to show her tits to everyone. No promo just "Look at my huge tits" lol.


Followed by Maryse's big ole fakes.


----------



## Darren Criss

3ku1 said:


> Alexa and Ewww? Yeah mate their is somethign wrong with you their. Your in complete minority their lol.


Maybe because I'm the only here with a brain and not a boner.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Are we getting Bra and Panties Smackdown while RAW is the he-she division?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky didn't look impressed with any of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Eva just came out to show her tits to everyone. No promo just "Look at my huge tits" lol.


Way more entertaining than hearing her speak TBH.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't like Eva, but her entrance was amazing.


----------



## Huggerlover

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If they keep that voice over for Eva Marie's entrance I may have to become a fan. That shit was hilarious.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I WILL ALLOW MYSELF TO BE SEDUCED BY EVA MARIE MISTER ANNOUNCER! 

:eva


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That segment felt so random... they didn't even do anything with it... just "here's a bunch of new names and faces and... *cut to commercial*" :chan


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Divas division- For teens locked out of internet porn.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



JDP2016 said:


> Yeah Bayley. Stay in NXT until either Sasha is done with Charlotte or until Smackdown get their shit together.


Bayley goes to RAW when Banks turns heel. At least I guess.

No women's title announcement for Smackdown. Not good.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Eva just came out to show her tits to everyone. No promo just "Look at my huge tits" lol.


And you know what, there is nothing wrong with that :Tripslick


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

God, I hate Vince.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The worst thing about that segment though ? What are they wrestling for ? Bragging rights ? fpalm


----------



## Darren Criss

Natecore said:


> Followed by Maryse's big ole fakes.


Maryse titts are natural.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray Wyatt better win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huggerlover

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Becky vs Alexa Bliss would be the one I'd want to see.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maryse's dress is cute she usually dresses good just thought I would mention that lol.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lenny <3 Eva Marie be mine <3 :lenny


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie's theme "song" is very Russ Meyer inspired. I love it.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So far we have established that, of Smackdown's women roster, only Alexa and Becky should allowed to talk.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

You can say what you want about Corbin, but his character is simply gold. A legitimate bad ass.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Baron, you are not winning this match, period.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Will Powers needs to squash Eva's titts while Danny D her ass and Johnny Sins her pussy and Keiran Lee her mouth


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The worst thing about that segment though ? What are they wrestling for ? Bragging rights ? fpalm


This could lead to good things,but apparently this whole Brand Split is a new episode of Swerved,and Bryan and Shane are the victims.


----------



## The Nuke

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Such a bland show. Not the Wrestling show I thought, and in fact Raw was more of a classic Wrestling show compared to this.

Why would you put all your big talent in a main event at the end of the fucking show? Why not have 3 matches that ended in a Triple Threat Main Event. AJ vs Cena vs Wyatt.

Missed opportunity in not having AJ vs Ambrose for the title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Baron Corbin - "I'm not winning this for anyone on the SD roster"

"I'm winning this for me"

Are you not on the SD roster Corbin ?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Baron Corbin should never talk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Miz and Jericho just blur into one nowadays. That's not high praise for Miz by the way.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

First hour

-6 pack challenge announcement
-Battle Royale won by Black Neville
-Becky/Nattie again
-Bunch of women coming out and saying I'm the future...no I'm the future..*pause*(Eva Marie said nothing)


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Kabraxal said:


> Jesus this is some random bullshit... this really is the "let's fuck with Shane and Bryan and make them look stupid" show.


The show has been good so far tonight, what you talking about.


----------



## hou713

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Eva looks like a star though man, I can't deny that.


If she could ever become a consistently solid worker she'd have quite a future


----------



## ChicagoFit

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Miz's wife has the mic skills of Helen Keller


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maryse though :lenny


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Da miz? Is that like Da Mack?


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DWils said:


> You guys think they'll make a Smackdown women's title?


They really should considering these women are basically fighting for no prize, but a more logical idea would have been just to put all the women on the same brand (preferably Smackdown considering Raw will have the cruiserweight division, as well as the tag titles) rather than splitting an already thin women's division in two.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

"Welcome to the most must talk show in television history, welcome to..."
*crickets*


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Baron Corbin shouldn't talk..Just come in and beast fools..Goldberg style.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



CAMVP said:


> Bray Wyatt better win!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you see RAW & the start of the show? pretty much the samething about to happen... Apollo vs Ambrose new era just like Balor vs Rollins new era


----------



## Darren Criss

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maryse's dress is cute she usually dresses good just thought I would mention that lol.


She is the most fashin woman in WWE history, lol. I love her dresses, makeup, hair, shoes... Miz is lucky


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah Miz eating that RKO out of nowhere soon...


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I actually thought I'd start watching SD every week. I don't think so now. This is horrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Such a B show.

Poor Becky.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Gonna be a joy to see this on smackdown every week









:book


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'd rather see a slideshow of Meme Gene's Baron Corbin memes than actually seeing him wrestle or talk.Damn.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I thought they would have made them have a match or a promo against each other but they just came out. They could have had a brawl with all the Women fighting if they didn't want to have a official match or something.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maryse is some fire tho


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SD: "The emphasis will be on wrestling"

....Here's a MIZ TV segment.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This is horrible.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Miz is hyper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What am I watching?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> The show has been good so far tonight, what you talking about.


Share what you are smoking... because this shit is unbearably awful. It's the same old shit as before. 

Ugh...........


----------



## Darren Criss

Maryse is so hot and talented!


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So The Miz is copying Jericho, mmkay


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

He's interviewing himself? What lol?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I seriously don't know why Eva got into wrestling, shes obviously more qualified to be a stripper, she can't cut a promo or wrestle, she just shows off her body, just go be a stripper ffs. The era of terrible former model divas are over. She belongs in the era with Kelly Kelly and Candice Michelle, wtf is she doing in the era of good womens wrestling?


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SmackDown feels like the old Raw :|


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm looking forward to the main event orgy and whatever they hopefully do with American Alpha. Hopefully those things can save this shitty ass show.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> Gonna be a joy to see this on smackdown every week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :book


Shucky ducky quack quack!


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

im not liking this


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If this doesn't end with Angle slapping Miz and Maryse in an ankle lock.....


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I liked it....it introduced the entire division, and let them display some level of their gimmick. Eva having a narrated entrance is fantastic. It exemplifies what is going to make her a big heel. It wasn't momentous the way that Raw did its women's division. It was however a better "pilot" for it. It put the characters out there. It defined them all to some degree, and now we can have feuds. 

Miz now being insufferable which is going to be a huge bonus for SD. He'll have some very fun feuds.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So far, RAW has been hitting home runs...SmackDown has been hitting bunts...

Not a good start for the blue brand, in my opinion


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown is going down the tubes LOL


----------



## finalnight

Goddamn...Maryse...


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



MyaTheBee said:


> Baron Corbin shouldn't talk..Just come in and beast fools..Goldberg style.


Wouldn't work. Corbin is a geek Goldberg would wreck in 15 seconds.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

THANK YOU ORTON!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> Gonna be a joy to see this on smackdown every week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :book


3B's (Big Booty Becky)


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maryse's tits saved that disaster.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Funny how Raw was fresh and new, and was 90% wrestling and SD feels like raw ahs been for the past 10 years lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Morrison and Melina interrupting Miz and MAryse one day would be gold


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well, this most likely ends with the IC champ looking like a bitch


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> Gonna be a joy to see this on smackdown every week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :book










That ass


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw really missed out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maryse needs to return in ring

The division needs her character


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Doesn't Han Solo die...Just sayin.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown has been terrible so far


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton hasn't had white wrist tape since like 2006, can't lie it looks weird.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Comedy Orton was strange at Battleground. Used to seeing him as the weirdo salivating Viper Orton.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hear voices in my head, my therapist put me on meds.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm guessing these two are gonna have a match.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Sooooo ... an hour in and Smackdown is still terrible.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Randy Orton going to humilate the intercontinental champion - everything wrong with WWE has migrated to Smackdown I guess.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DeeGuy said:


> They really should considering these women are basically fighting for no prize, but a more logical idea would have been just to put all the women on the same brand (preferably Smackdown considering Raw will have the cruiserweight division, as well as the tag titles) rather than splitting an already thin women's division in two.


 agree


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL is such a fucking prick.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well, Raw didn't feel like Raw last night.
Smackdown feels like Raw tonight. 
Maybe Superstars will feel like Smackdown now! :lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> I seriously don't know why Eva got into wrestling, shes obviously more qualified to be a stripper, she can't cut a promo or wrestle, she just shows off her body, just go be a stripper ffs. The era of terrible former model divas are over. She belongs in the era with Kelly Kelly and Candice Michelle.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The son of Maryse and Miz will be pretty as fuck


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hope that Randy Orton buries Lesnar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DWils said:


> I actually thought I'd start watching SD every week. I don't think so now. This is horrible.


I am slowly losing my ability to watch anymore of this...it's about 8PM Central and I'm tempted to just find something else on that's not as boring..C-Span can out draw this shit.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lol wtf's that supposed to mean JBL


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



[email protected] said:


> I liked it....it introduced the entire division, and let them display some level of their gimmick. Eva having a narrated entrance is fantastic. It exemplifies what is going to make her a big heel. It wasn't momentous the way that Raw did its women's division. It was however a better "pilot" for it. It put the characters out there. It defined them all to some degree, and now we can have feuds.


You are right... it did do all that, but unless they then carried the segment on by having Bryan come out and I dno, poss explain the point of them actually being there by... oh I dno, mentioning a new title.

Instead we've just had them all come out, the new ones so we are introduced to them, but they all spoke of how there the best, but there fighting for fuck all besides bragging rights. Without a belt it's pointless.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Brock isn't anything but a roided out waste of tv time.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton forgot his pants?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Man,This SmackDown absolutely sucks.Can't I watch late 90's WCW or 2011 TNA?geez.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

... :lol


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hate Smackdown someone change this channel for me because I refuse to change it


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shane and Daniel Bryan look bad after this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

EL SHIV said:


> Brock isn't anything but a roided out waste of tv time.


How dare you????????????


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



3ku1 said:


> Alexa and Ewww? Yeah mate their is somethign wrong with you their. Your in complete minority their lol. Nice try with your troll bait.


I mean she has a GREAT body but shes pretty average in the face department, in comparison to her body she'd be considered a butterface :draper2


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



EL SHIV said:


> Brock isn't anything but a roided out waste of tv time.


I am so ready for them to have Brock put someone over clean. Enough with this unbeatable part timer nonsense already.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Legend Killer!


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Legend Killer reference :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Legend Killer Orton was GOAT material


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Randy's on fire with those zingers lately :lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Like I called it beforwe the draft. SD gets the name top main event talernt and they use the old Raw booking of promos and segments from the old split. I would bet they outsell the old SD in tickets and do better viewership this way. They not have no reason to give the milk aeay to a ppv. 

Raw has to be booked how it was last night, which was match heavy. MAtch heavy because guys like Cesaro, Zayn, and a number of others can't talk for shit and they have to pass time


----------



## StylesP1

Saiyanjin2 said:


> Smackdown has been terrible so far


Opinions are awesome. I think its been great. They are letting their mid cars get talking segments, put over Crews to help build him, Becky got her win in a good match, Alexa and Carmella introduced themselves and we have an hour left.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eva Marie best part of the show so far


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The 1 in 23-1 just sounds odd. Let's not say that.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> Orton forgot his pants?


i'm not complaining, he has a nice ass.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So last week I watched my 1st full Smackdown in years. After tonight, I'm out again.

I'll just keep up with Becky online. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Face Orton sucks, he should be a anti hero or bad guy only.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

At least Orton is coked up, that's always fun.

But this is a let down when they hype up a former world champion as some big surprise guest/return and it's just another Orton talk show bit.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why didn't they bring back IED Randy Orton to hype this Summerslam match with Lesnar??


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darren Criss said:


> She is the most fashin woman in WWE history, lol. I love her dresses, makeup, hair, shoes... Miz is lucky


Yeah she does her mask she wore at Battleground was cool too and I guess Miz is a pretty lucky guy I guess I didn't think about it much being a girl myself lol. Maryse is a beautiful lady after all.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


>


Exactly lol why did she wake up one day and think "I think i'll go be a wrestler today"? Shes in the wrong fucking profession, if she wants to take off her clothes and show everyone her goods then she needs to be a stripper, not a wrestler.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Viperville chants now


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The first hour was a bust. Hopefully the 6-pack Challenge is a good one.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> Orton forgot his pants?


It's actually funny how he uses a shirt and no pants.Orton's like:"Bitch,look at my legs,fuck eva marie and nikki bella,I'M THE PRETTIEST WRESTLER HERE!

And this ViperVille thing is awful,damn.


----------



## Darren Criss

Liger!Liger! said:


> Man,This SmackDown absolutely sucks.Can't I watch late 90's WCW or 2011 TNA?geez.





Ronzilla said:


> I hate Smackdown someone change this channel for me because I refuse to change it


No one is forcing you to watch


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton looks so old now lol


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Well I probably shouldn't bother trying to change your mind about women's wrestling. Even though I disagree with your opinion you are allowed to have it. I like the "Divas" because I want to be a wrestler and because I love wrestling and the women and inspire me to try even harder. Bayley achieved her dream Sasha did to. They love wrestling and have been fans since they were little like I have so I guess you can see why I don't like the women being called a pee break.


Then become a TNA knockout. They earn their respect and are not models pretending to wrestle. This is just low grade porn for teens.


----------



## finalnight

Wow Randy Orton doing a cheap pop never expected that.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Randy woke up the crowd


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I love the nice subtle touch of the Blue WWE logo on the mic.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton looks like he's found his face persona that isn't nearly as annoying as its always been. I'm a fan. The lower camera is making these guys look HUGE. That's something I'm surprised WWE hasn't been doing more of.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Randy was gone for the length of a pregnancy that is what I think when he says 9 months ha ha!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wait Orton vs lesnar for the IC belt?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> Orton forgot his pants?


They are in the same place where Jericho leaves his shirts.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Miz should just run!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton is seeming much more natural in his face role this time. Before he seemed ridiculously out of place.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

well this show has been fucking woeful


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



StylesP1 said:


> Opinions are awesome. I think its been great. They are letting their mid cars get talking segments, put over Crews to help build him, Becky got her win in a good match, Alexa and Carmella introduced themselves and we have an hour left.


I agree the pacing has been good. If Balor didn't win the ME im sure people would be saying RAW was garbage. They are building Crews up and the ME will definitely be better than RAW'S


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



LifeOfRyan said:


> You are right... it did do all that, but unless they then carried the segment on by having Bryan come out and I dno, poss explain the point of them actually being there by... oh I dno, mentioning a new title.
> 
> Instead we've just had them all come out, the new ones so we are introduced to them, but they all spoke of how there the best, but there fighting for fuck all besides bragging rights. Without a belt it's pointless.


They could you know, logically build to that. Have them all get in the other girls way next week. Maybe have a locker room brawl or show them all in the office arguing with one another like they did all the time in NXT to set something up. 

You don't have to announce a title before SummerSlam when Shane just dropepd SD's first exclusive ppv is Sept @ BAcklash


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> SD had drafted 5 credible main eventers, RAW has the better mid-card. 3 hours to fill.
> 
> RAW had just created a new main event talent in Balor. *I don't see outside of Becky and Alpha where the SD mid-card is coming from.*


They don't have one. :lol It's going to take months of building them and patience from the fans for it to work. They have a long road ahead to say the least.


----------



## syver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darren Criss said:


> Maybe because I'm the only here with a brain and not a boner.


You don't have a brain if you're a fan of Eva, sorry.

Nice to know you enjoy plastic dolls with manly jawlines though. :laugh:


----------



## Darren Criss

Liger!Liger! said:


> It's actually funny how he uses a shirt and no pants.Orton's like:"Bitch,look at my legs,fuck eva marie and nikki bella,*I'M THE PRETTIEST WRESTLER HERE!*
> 
> And this ViperVille thing is awful,damn.


Miz, Aj and Ambrose > Orton

Just sayin'


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton is on fire :ha


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Miz is not scared!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Coke happy Orton is GREAT.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Randy just gave maryse the flutters.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

[USER][/USER]


SAMCRO said:


> Exactly lol why did she wake up one day and think "I think i'll go be a wrestler today"? Shes in the wrong fucking profession, if she wants to take off her clothes and show everyone her goods then she needs to be a stripper, not a wrestler.


Jesus fucking Christ. Never saw that before. :lenny


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

RKO for Maryse please.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton is Awesome, Orton vs Miz I'm cool with that match.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton dropping some innuendo bombs with no fucks given.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton is fucking money


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton with those Cena jokes.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The way Miz looked at her oh God


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

....and the crowd goes......quiet? That was awkward. :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That was tedious and awkward...


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton implying Miz gets pegged by Maryse :lmao


----------



## Darren Criss

syver said:


> You don't have a brain if you're a fan of Eva, sorry.
> 
> Nice to know you enjoy plastic dolls with manly jawlines though. :laugh:


I'm not a fan of Eva lol

This shows how bad Alexa is :rollins


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Shadowcran said:


> Then become a TNA knockout. They earn their respect and are not models pretending to wrestle. This is just low grade porn for teens.


The NXT women are doing pretty good for themselves. I haven't watched TNA since Hogan, Flair, and Mick Foley, and Samoa Joe were on it maybe I should watch it again.


----------



## finalnight

Headliner said:


> Coke happy Orton is GREAT.


I'm guessing he got the same part-timer drug testing exemption that Brock Lesnar did


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton seems way more comfortable as a face this run, actually doing good on the mic.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Miz didn't look very happy that she accepted for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL is THE worst. Fire his lame ass.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That was awkward as hell...


----------



## Ace

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Show has sucked, expect a big drop next week.


----------



## Rise

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Let's job out the IC champion cause that always works out great! -New Era


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Battle of the Marines! :sodone


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton gonna be carrying his feud with Lesnar by himself all the way to SummerSlam fpalm

Why did they even book this match when they aren't even on the same FUCKING show!?


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



PunjabiPrisoner said:


> .


He's already in a match with Lesnar at Summerslam


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

And the crowd went mild!


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It sucks to be The Miz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Please god don't tell me they're gonna actually make Viperville one of his catchphrases. I can already see one of the corny shirts of it now of some cartoony looking town with a snake in the middle of it or some dumb shit like that.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Midnight Rocker said:


> And the crowd went mild!


Nah, crowd is pretty hot. I'm here live in Buffalo.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Kurt Angle could come out in a brand new cyborg body and couldn't salvage this show.

I'm an angle fan from way back, but dammit, he's held together with Spit and Duct Tape at this point. Just like Bryan coming back after neck injury, I cringe to watch them do any moves.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Natecore said:


> JBL is THE worst. Fire his lame ass.


Very cringeworthy indeed.


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Enjoying Orton since his return so far, seems much more comfortable as a face than he previously has.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



LifeOfRyan said:


> You are right... it did do all that, but unless they then carried the segment on by having Bryan come out and I dno, poss explain the point of them actually being there by... oh I dno, mentioning a new title.
> 
> Instead we've just had them all come out, the new ones so we are introduced to them, but they all spoke of how there the best, but there fighting for fuck all besides bragging rights. Without a belt it's pointless.


I'll be patient with it. I get what you're saying, but I liked the setup, and I think we'll get a twist in a week or 2 that introduces some form of title. I'd really like to think of something other than a title belt. Something different to determine being the best...but...I dunno. I can't think of anything, because there probably isn't something. Would be nice for them to come up with a title, that isn't the Women's title. They holod the legit WWE title, and can talk shit on RAW's made up title. Could be cool if they could do that without being hypocrites by creating some fake women's title.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maryse needs to hit Orton with the French TKO


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton having the IC Title would be nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

One hour gone and not even a thing worth talking about yet.I guess I will just rant and joke on this Smackdown.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton just doesn't give a shit about PG at all any more :lol


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hope that Orton doesn't change after Brock destroys him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Please god don't tell me they're gonna actually make Viperville one of his catchphrases. I can already see one of the corny shirts of it now of some cartoony looking town with a snake in the middle of it or some dumb shit like that.


He'll most likely stop saying it after the match with Bork.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't know how to put a video here


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Orton looks so old now lol


Oddly enough, the light stubble he was sporting before going down with the shoulder made him look younger. I wonder if he cut it due to greying.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This show seriously needs Austin Aries.


----------



## Allbrother

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did I hear correctly? "The 1 in 23-1"?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Bret Hart said:


> Nah, crowd is pretty hot. I'm here live in Buffalo.


When the women came out, who was the crowd most receptive to in a positive way ?


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I see lots of complaining about #SDLive talking to much , you have to understand this show is only 2 hours so can't do those 15 mins matches like RAW


----------



## StylesP1

Bret Hart said:


> Nah, crowd is pretty hot. I'm here live in Buffalo.


Crowd has been really good tonight. Dont listen to the haters that want the show to fail. They would hate on Nakamura making his debut just because its Smackdown. Its been a great show with a good crowd tonight so far.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Don't really care about this match.. Here's more Blissy ass..


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Orton gonna be carrying his feud with Lesnar by himself all the way to SummerSlam fpalm
> 
> Why did they even book this match when they aren't even on the same FUCKING show!?


I would of done Orton vs Dean for the title and have Brock face someone else, like Cesaro at SS.


----------



## Life010

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Steve Black Man said:


> Orton just doesn't give a shit about PG at all any more :lol


They are trying to find the limit.
Enzo is doing the same in his promo's.

And don't forget that all promo's are scripted so Vince gave the ok for this.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Please god don't tell me they're gonna actually make Viperville one of his catchphrases. I can already see one of the corny shirts of it now of some cartoony looking town with a snake in the middle of it or some dumb shit like that.


Shit I would photoshop Orton's face on the Nellyville CD and sell it


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Can we get a Shining Stars skit please?Like,instead of Eva Marie every week?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

As cool as the Cactus Jill idea sounds we already get enough of the child doing there parents gimmick. Just look at Charlotte Flair but maybe the WWE could make it work. And Charlotte is pretty good at being a heel.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw knocked last night out of the park. 
Smackdown whiffed badly so far.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't think the show can get any worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



KingCosmos said:


> I agree the pacing has been good. If Balor didn't win the ME im sure people would be saying RAW was garbage. They are building Crews up and the ME will definitely be better than RAW'S


No, Raw was good except for the Nia Jax yawnfest and the "Nobody cares" Neville vs Curtis "I want to be the next Raven" Axel. It's like they forgot that Neville ever existed.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> Don't really care about this match.. Here's more Blissy ass..


kada


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Darren Criss said:


> No one is forcing you to watch


you don't deserve to be quoted, but i'm quoting you to tell you you shall never be quoted again


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I would love to see Miz beating Orton.

For the first time.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton gives no fucks....


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

First thing this NEW ERA we keep hearing about should have done would be to remove this inner-chat show crap from the show. Miz TV is terrible, so is Jericho's, as was Ambrose's.... it's easy story-telling 101. Rather than building the promo's up between two wrestlers feuding naturally, they do it through these pointless "chat shows" within the show... like it's an episode of Jeremy Kyle.

I get it with Orton as he can't feud face-to-face with Brock as he's not there due to his part-timer status. But, he should be feuding with Heyman (or someone representing Brock as he's currently on tour isn't he?). Instead we see Miz, the Intercontinental Champion (one of only two belts on the whole fucking show now) continually get booked like a fucking chump, who'll now get no doubt dominated and beat by Orton, demeaning the belt even further as the guys not wrestled for 9 months (as they've literally just pointed out on it).


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Show isn't terrible for me so far, but it's pretty clear they should have broken the 6-pack into 3 separate singles matches, culminating in a triple threat to end the show. Would have improved the pacing tremendously.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I really like this Morro Rollo guy on commentary, but this show has made it clear that even he isn't going to be able to carry JBL and Otunga to being a decent commentary unit...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Bret Hart said:


> Nah, crowd is pretty hot. I'm here live in Buffalo.


I hope your having fun at the show! :grin2:


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Jeez, I wonder who's going to win this one?


----------



## Darren Criss

Ronzilla said:


> you don't deserve to be quoted, but i'm quoting you to tell you you shall never be quoted again


Looks how my ass cares


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Now Vince,please give me a Miz match were Maryse isn't involved on the finish.Thanks.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown needs something that makes it stick out. That has not happened so far.

Instead we got the average Smackdown pre-Draft with a worse midcard.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SmackDown is off to a really bad start so far, can see USA dropping them if the reports of them being extremely unhappy with them already are to be believed.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I was expecting more tag team matches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

Damn Randy is pale. Surprised Triple H didnt let him borrow the portable tanning bed.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So let's waste Randy Orton's first match back on a shit episode of Smackdown? :huh:


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Would it kill Orton to get some new trunks? Fuck he's been wearing those same trunks since 2002.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lol at the black dude trying to get the scoop during the whisper.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did he already re injury that shoulder. Wow.

Edit: Nvm, that's just good selling.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> Don't really care about this match.. Here's more Blissy ass..


Alexa Bliss has an ass you could suck a fart out of...


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shit, I hope Orton is working me right now


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't know, this Smackdown is missing something. You know how once in awhile RAW pulls out an OK episode - that's what it feels like. Feels very uninspired. :justsayin


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SpeedStick said:


> I see lots of complaining about #SDLive talking to much , you have to understand this show is only 2 hours so can't do those 15 mins matches like RAW


No they need to understand they don't have too. People have had KO, Zayn, Cesaro, and the like working 10-15 mins at a time for weeks on SD and haven't bought tickets or watched the show. They filled SD with charavters and names who actually matter and can engage a fan with their words andf acting to sell a match. That means you don't have to give away anything to the ppv much like how Raw didn't have to or the attitude era didn't. The long matches on 3 hour Raw are needed because guys liek Zayn, Cesaro, Reigns, and even Rollins vcan't sell a match every week with their mouth


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Would it kill Orton to get some new trunks? Fuck he's been wearing those same trunks since 2002.


He actually switched up his shorts last run. He was wearing some color


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

People need to relax, Smackdown live is going to have to take time to start building their stars with two hours while RAW has hours with more established young talent. SD has great veteran main event talent, but they need time to develop their bland newbies.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The new Smackdown after 1 hour


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Chrome said:


> Orton gives no fucks....


He's killing it rn, most comfortable he's looked as a face. Finally hitting that groove.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The Miz has a chance here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The NXT women are doing pretty good for themselves. I haven't watched TNA since Hogan, Flair, and Mick Foley, and Samoa Joe were on it maybe I should watch it again.


Go on Youtube and look up Gail Kim matches. The rest of what TNA is showing now....well it's like watching...honestly, in my 45 years and 38 years a fan, I've never seen a worse organized mess of a wrestling show.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why is Orton selling so much for the Miz a month before he faces Brock?


----------



## Darren Criss

SAMCRO said:


> Would it kill Orton to get some new trunks? Fuck he's been wearing those same trunks since 2002.


He should wrestle with an white trunk, or even naked.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I still can't accept Orton got injured taking trash out and went AWOL for nine months.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dammit, Nashville next week for Smackdown. Ready for a quiet crowd...


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lol if Miz is doing this much damage to his shoulder whats he think Brock's gonna do to it? Lol.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ok whew it's a work


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Miz is looking a bit leaner than usual?


----------



## finalnight

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> SmackDown is off to a really bad start so far, can see USA dropping them if the reports of them being extremely unhappy with them already are to be believed.


USA can't drop them, the most they can do is move them to another network. WWE's rights deal looks more like a sports deal than a regular television show deal.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton with a great work? Or actually hurt? Hmm....


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

2 more times 2 more times


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton admiring the new SmackDown set.


----------



## finalnight

Someone needs to gif Maryse with that shocked expression.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What is going on?


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown was never going to outdo Raw this week, it's a work in progress and stars need to be developed. Give it time. I'm just hyped for Benjamin coming back :mark:


----------



## Kyle Johnson

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

maryse reminds me of a blond french Canadian steph


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

End it, RKO and end it.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

And Randy just reinjured his shoulder.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



The Patriot Way said:


> Orton with a great work? Or actually hurt? Hmm....


Good work, the shoulder was gonna be the focus his first match back.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



KingCosmos said:


> He actually switched up his shorts last run. He was wearing some color


Yeah i know but i'm mainly talking about the design, those tribal designs with his name on the back. Dude needs something new.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So SD has no logic, Orton hits his finisher and does not go for the pin


----------



## Darren Criss

finalnight said:


> Someone needs to gif Maryse with that shocked expression.


Her facial expressions are gold! One of the best managers ever, she hypes everything


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Replace JBL with Big Slow...It isn't like JBL needs the money from this.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

PUNT


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Randy Orton snapped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This is a fucking house show match


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Phew


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Shadowcran said:


> Go on Youtube and look up Gail Kim matches. The rest of what TNA is showing now....well it's like watching...honestly, in my 45 years and 38 years a fan, I've never seen a worse organized mess of a wrestling show.


I thought everyone was excited for TNA because of the Deletion storyline. Also Gail was in the WWE for a little while but she elimated herself in a Rumble didn't she? And the WWE probably didn't let her go all out I will have to remember to look up some of her matches that were not in WWE.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Champs are chumps, somethings will never change...


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

2 RKO's and he wins...Bork doesn't have a chance.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wtf is happening? Rko then stands around awkwardly looking for 2 minutes then hits another Rko lol what was the point?


----------



## finalnight

Randy Orton has been teasing the punt kick for like 4 years now.


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Awww. Was hoping for the punt kick.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Miz really doin' that IC title proud.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



StylesP1 said:


> And Randy just reinjured his shoulder.


no he didn't


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So the best bit of this show was Eva's entrance along with the parading of her body & tits.

Tbh even if the Six Man turns out to be good, nothing is beating Eva.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> Don't really care about this match.. Here's more Blissy ass..


Fuck... I just.. I don't...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

With that win, it shows that is is a HUGE CLEAR GAP between the Main Event and The IC title


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

IC champ just got jobbed clean...LMAO.

Same old shit...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nothing has changed on SD.

Jobbing their IC champion LOL


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That was good ass selling by Orton. I seriously thought he re-injured his shoulder.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I wonder if Orton snorted some nose candy off of Maryse's............................................................






never mind


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Midcard champions jobbed for no reason whatsoever. Some things never change.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Was hoping for a punt kick, but glad Orton is back.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Miz beaten with TWO moves? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Way to bury the IC Champ WWE you fucking morons fpalm


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why do they need to beat the IC champ like that? It's just not necessary. Just like Balor/Rusev last night. There's just no need to beat the champs like that. There are plenty of other guys that Orton/Balor could beat to build momentum without having to beat the champs. If WWE doesn't care about their champs why should the fans?


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They talk to mayyy


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

He needs two RKO to defeat Miz.. How many RKO he will hits Brock???


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck the fact that Miz has a belt,Orton will face Lesnar :vince$


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That changed quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did Orton fuck up his shoulder again? He took a LONG time to go for that second RKO.


----------



## Life010

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is happening? Rko then stands around awkwardly looking for 2 minutes then hits another Rko lol what was the point?


He was listening to the voices in his head:wink2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Way to devalue the IC title even more. SD has not been in RAW's league tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw was better to me so far. But I should wait until Smackdown is over to give my final verdict I suppose.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm waiting for a Bray/Balor feud in the next year or so.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Miz gets squashed every week. Why the fuck have they wasted the IC title on him. It used to mean something when the like of Mr Perfect, HBK, Bret Hart had it. What a waste


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lol this site is about to be full of raw vs smackdown mark wars, should be absolutely fun.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Vince booked this show, bet everything you have, that old motherfucker booked this horseshit


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Mauro is so awesome. "Went down quicker than a plate of buffalo wings" "so nice he did it twice" and a Chris sale reference. So good as an announcer. JR-esque.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuckinnnng commercials tonight gawd


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This show must be deleted! :evilmatt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I really hoped Smackdown would live up to the hype. Maybe the main event can save the show..


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The titles don't mean anything. Rusev took the pin from Balor yesterday


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Miz has always been booked like this. Those complaints about him "jobbing" are ridiculous.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Give the title to Maryse and put her in a feud with Becky.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Did Orton fuck up his shoulder again? He took a LONG time to go for that second RKO.


Nah, just excellent selling by Orton. Which he's been known to do every now and again


----------



## finalnight

My God, I'd rather have Lawler back than continue to listen to JBL, when did he get so bad?


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I wasn't a huge fan of Raw last night but even that is far and away better than Smackdown. This has been dog shit.


----------



## Life010

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Natis Cole said:


> Lol this site is about to be full of raw vs smackdown mark wars, should be absolutely fun.


Indeed one episode and people are already calling Smackdown shit.
Give it time it could get better.


----------



## Ace

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Vince is def booking this. 

Enjoy Smackdowns on USTV while you can, it won't be renewed.

Literally nothing of note has happened on this show.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



BuzzKillington said:


> Fuck... I just.. I don't...












I understand, fam.


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Vince booked this show, bet everything you have, that old motherfucker booked this horseshit


Time for Vince to retire and let Trips take over the reigns.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Orton really had me worried!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Randy just made Miz look like nothing :lmao

That psychology and selling was on point though.


----------



## Darren Criss

KingCosmos said:


> The titles don't mean anything. Rusev took the pin from Balor yesterday


And Balor hitted his finisher on Rusev's dick. I laughed a lot :lmao


----------



## StylesP1

Natis Cole said:


> Lol this site is about to be full of raw vs smackdown mark wars, should be absolutely fun.


What's funny is this has been a really good show. Some people don't understand building up talent. They have done a great job of that in their first Live show. 6 pack challenge will also be amazing.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Natis Cole said:


> Lol this site is about to be full of raw vs smackdown mark wars, should be absolutely fun.


If tonight's show is any indication, it's gonna be a pretty lopsided war.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm guessing that they're having Orton get a few wins in before SummerSlam, and they should do the same with Brock on RAW. Have him beat local indy talent in squash matches.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I thought WWE did a nice job two nights in a row with Battleground and Raw. Three nights in a row was too much to ask for this company.


----------



## Ace

Life010 said:


> Indeed one episode and people are already calling Smackdown shit.
> Give it time it could get better.


 I prefer SD, but this has been horse shit. Smackdown was better before fpalm

Only thing that can make it worse is Cena winning clean by pinning AJ or Wyatt.

Show will be buried on arrival.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Gable about to take over.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Can we get Heath Slater?I HONESTLY though they were going to do something with him when he was shown alone in the end of the draft.It would be something stupid but at least it would be SOMETHING.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



EL SHIV said:


> Way to devalue the IC title even more. SD has not been in RAW's league tonight.


Champs lose nontitle matches. It's always been that way. It's devalued simply because it's on the Miz at all.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



StylesP1 said:


> Crowd has been really good tonight. Dont listen to the haters that want the show to fail. They would hate on Nakamura making his debut just because its Smackdown. Its been a great show with a good crowd tonight so far.


Its been decent tonight for sure. Haters just gonna hate.


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Vince booked this show, bet everything you have, that old motherfucker booked this horseshit


Did wrestling observe report weeks ago that Vince and Dunn were going to be very hands on with Smackdown? After tonight, I wouldn't be surprised if that were true.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Where is Carmella


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Life010 said:


> Indeed one episode and people are already calling Smackdown shit.
> Give it time it could get better.


Well it cant get any worse than this shite surely


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

When American Alpha turns on each other that's gonna be a must see feud.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The show just got better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

American Alpha :mark: best Tag Team in WWE right now.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Love them putting Alpha over with a video package


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AA :mark:


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why aren't they just using the King for Otunga?


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


> I understand, fam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alpha is coming. :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Next week ? fpalm


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Next week? Fuuuuuccckkkk


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

We need some American Alpha...


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

American Alpha!

Stars in the making, those two.


----------



## Darren Criss

Where is Breezango
Where is Vaudevillains


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

American Alpha! Next week! I can't wait that long!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

American Alpha debut! Next week!


----------



## Ace

PirateMonkE said:


> Did wrestling observe report weeks ago that Vince and Dunn were going to be very hands on with Smackdown? After tonight, I wouldn't be surprised if that were true.


 Probably the worst show of the year, they deserve less than 2m viewers next week.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Next week?!?!?!?!?!?!?

What the absolute fuck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

so the best tag team on SD and they dont have them on the debut show of SD. FFS

Raw blew away SD this week, not even close.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater gonna slate!


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wait... AA not till next week?!? :chan

But... why?


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown will have the better main events, but the whole card will belong to RAW for along time. Unless Crews and Corbin improve very fast

Aren't the Usos like the only credible tag team? Unless you count that NXT team that's always a dice roll to how they are accepted on the main roster


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why was James Storm in the ring?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

can tell orton's off the juice. really enjoying the brand split, lol'd @ eva's introduction


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Making us wait until next week for American Alpha. Some straight bullshit.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

BAH GAWD ITS SLATER! :jr


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

FUCK YEAH SLATER


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater ain't taking their shit lol


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This Smackdown has sucked


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SLATER INVASION :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heath Slater THE HOTTEST FREE AGENT IN THE BUSINESS


#THEPUSHHASCOME


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Next week wtf?

But YES! Heath Slater!


----------



## Obese Turtle

Heath Slater da Gawd


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lol Heath Slater still not drafted.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The new ERROR


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater the most over midcarder :lmao


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heath Slater is so mad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

American Alpha vs Breezango is gonna be epic


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao So, I guess Slater's shenanigans go to Smackdown.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

#NewError


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The One Man Invasion, baby!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

wow Slater is actually likeable here.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

>new era with new blood
>none of the new blood actually wrestled


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SIGN HEATH SLATER!


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heith Slater lol


----------



## finalnight

No one told Heath Slater he got signed to WWE Superstars.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This is great...OMG


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Oh shit my boy Slater.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

7-pack challenge!


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

How in the name of fuck do you not have American Alpha on the fucking debut of Smackdown Live? Jesus fucking Christ...


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AA next week? Why? How fucking dumb.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Sign Heath Slater!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heath!!!!! Magnificent Seven Bay-Bay!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



StylesP1 said:


> What's funny is this has been a really good show. Some people don't understand building up talent. They have done a great job of that in their first Live show. 6 pack challenge will also be amazing.


I think SmackDown's been decent so far too and I take a very cynical approach to WWE these days. To be fair, RAW wasn't awful either although the Balor mega-push annoyed me greatly.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater really is entertaining. I could see him as a rock solid upper mid carder act.


----------



## Darren Criss

Slater is Conor McGregor's twin


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Was this supposed to be the Rhyno squash match?


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao Slater is over AF!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heath gonna save this garbage Smackdown mid-card.


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

New Error! :lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I swear Vince wants this show to tank.

Heath saving this train wreck show.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater is Awesome, such a great mic worker and a good wrestler.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

3MB mention!


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heath is killing the promo far more than Cesaro lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heath Slater is actually convincing.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck I love Heath Slater


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nexus mention :duncan


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

He gonna get that Sandow treatment.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Make Slater IC champion, this is great


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did Ziggler die?


----------



## finalnight

Impressed with Slater tonight.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Good on the mic.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Somebody beat this geek.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

rhynnnnnnnnnnnnnnno


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Slater's been in a lot of groups!


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rhyno!!!!! GORE, GORE, GORE!!!!! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I thought they would have him brag about beating Seth also Rhyno is back!


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Do you hear them?!?!?!?!?!?!

I fucking love Slater


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater should be on SD, they need more mid carders. Rhyno!


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

GORE!


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOORE


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

GORE! GORE! GORE!


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Man I miss ECW.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wow what a dick Shane is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't like how that was just a setup for Rhyno, Slater was great there.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rhyno is back and slater got buried.

Awesome and depressing at the same time.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fantastic...


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I think Heath is dead...


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Man beast back on smackdown!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That promo was hilarious. :lol

Surprised WWE even remembers the Corre tbh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao Segment of the night!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater is great in the mic, man. He needs to be in the mid-carder area, for sure.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They pissed on Heath for this fat has been? FUCK THIS BRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Miz gets squashed every week. Why the fuck have they wasted the IC title on him. It used to mean something when the like of Mr Perfect, HBK, Bret Hart had it. What a waste


Pretty much all of the IC Champs for at least the last 5 years have been booked like this, its fucking ridiculous, they might aswell just retire the belt.

OT:

FUCK YOU Rhyno. #SignHeathSlater Heath was gold in this segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater is money


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That would have been so much better if big johnny walked out and future endeavoured him live.


----------



## TwistingJab

When he said "hottest free agent" my initial thoughts were, Goldberg is coming, or Undertaker, nope Rhyno.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heath is awesome! Good to see Rhyno again.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rhyno is still huge. 

Wow they acknowledged him as a NWA Champion. He won that in TNA.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

IT'S THE FORMER ECW CHAMPION!!!


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

GORE!!!!!!!:mark:

That's how ya do it, Reigns.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So Heath comes in,make an ad to WWE Network and get speared the first of many times by Old Fuck Rhyno.


*Fuck you Vince*


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This episode is a dud.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That was very good from Slater, feel for the kid.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This is uninspiring.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Gore! Gore! Gore!


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lol Slater's gonna Slate.


----------



## KurtAngle26

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

10x better than that thing Roman does


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Another nice rock solid addition to the mid card scene. Gore! Gore! Gore!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heel AJ >>>> Face AJ


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater is always impressive when he had a mic in his hand, I'd love to see him get a legit midcard run.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The returns of Shelton and Rhyno have been the highlights so far. The rest was quite unimpressive.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

PUT. TITLE. ON. AJ. STYLES.


----------



## Life010

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rhyno really?
Tha fuck...

Get his old ass out of here.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

All that just to get fed to Rhyno.... So underwhelming.


----------



## StylesP1

KurtAngle26 said:


> 10x better than that thing Roman does


Rhyno's Gore is arguably the best spear ever, IMO.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Not a bad show, but Raw seems to win this week.


----------



## Fufflefuff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The best thing about Smackdown is that it's almost over.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Even though Bray will win this 6 pack challenge, I would love it if AJ wins this and face Dean for the WHC at SS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Please don't let the Soccer Mom chants stick. :fingerscrossed


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Does anyone else think Rhyno's arms are really short? They're like stumps.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

A new era! with a wrestler from the 90's Rhyno..... He's the hottest free agent? Really?


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They got something for Heath with that segment. Won't be the last we see of him. The guy has potential.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did this forum explode when DB won the title ?


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Battleground and Raw were like great sex that culminated in an amazing orgasm with Balor pinning Reigns clean in the ring. Smackdown is the refractory period....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Man this just makes me wish Daniel Bryan could still wrestle. Daniel Bryan deserved to win that match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

*This episode of Smackdown is brought to you by the letter L







. I'm calling it quits here. There's no competing with last night's RAW. They tried too hard with the women and it ended up falling flat.*


----------



## Gutwrench

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Damn; someone put a mic in Slater's hand more often.


----------



## finalnight

Is JBL fucking retarded? He just called him a legend and then said he was making a name for himself.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Slater is absolute gold. Cesaro, that's how you cut a promo.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Anyone but Bray.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:yes


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rhyno looks like a garden gnome on steroids.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> Even though Bray will win this 6 pack challenge, I would love it if AJ wins this and face Dean for the WHC at SS.


You're probably right.

Cena vs AJ Styles at Summerslam with Cena going over to close the feud.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



PHP:







JDP2016 said:


> They pissed on Heath for this fat has been? FUCK THIS BRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The land of opportunity, BAYBAY.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

New era and they trade the awesome Heath Slater mic work for an old has been of ECW,wich by the way is also old and has been.

Again,fuck you vince


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



I drink and I know things said:


> Battleground and Raw were like great sex that culminated in an amazing orgasm with Balor pinning Reigns clean in the ring. Smackdown is the *refractory* period....


Don't be using dem fancy words I can't understand.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



T0M said:


> Does anyone else think Rhyno's arms are really short? They're like stumps.


Rhinos aren't known for their long arms or legs. :fact


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I got to say that I've liked SD and Raw this week. I wasexpecting them to flip the script with Raw being about ring work and SD entertainment and character work. They did just that. No way in hell SD should revert to what it was last draft or be about matches


----------



## TheFan06

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

While some people are all over the episode, which everyone is entitled to their opinion, I've actually really really enjoyed both Raw and tonight's Smackdown. Growing up when I first got into wrestling the Brand Split is all I knew so bringing it back was awesome.

I can honestly say , while of course only being the first week, the change of sets, slimmer roster and such, I honestly feel the excitement I had when I was younger during the brand split totally buying into the two different programs. I really hope they can keep it going l, as it has been extremely enjoying


----------



## StylesP1

SAMCRO said:


> A new era! with Rhyno..... He's the hottest free agent? Really?


Have to wait for contracts to end and for people to be called up. 

Nakamura
Young Bucks
Adam Cole
Kenny Omega
Samoa Joe
Austin Aries
Johnny Mundo
Jay Lethal
Asuka
Bayley
Bobby Roode

There is tons of talent out there. Just have to wait until they are available.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's nearly time for "The Eater Of Worlds" Bray Wyatt to get that Title Match at SummerSlam, I definitely think the 6 pack challenge is Wyatt's to win


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This episode of Smackdown is brought to you by the letter L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm calling it quits here. There's no competing with last night's RAW. They tried too hard with the women and it ended up falling flat.*


Stopping now makes absolutely no sense. From the beginning this was going to be a one match show and it's about to start.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did this forum explode when DB won the title ?


Aw man, it was glorious. 

I do wish I had been active the night Punk cut the famous 'pipe bomb' promo around here. I really wonder how the interwebz reacted.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This was supposed to be the show focussed more on in-ring competition, right?

This SD makes Shane & Bryan look like complete incompetent geeks.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I thought everyone was excited for TNA because of the Deletion storyline. Also Gail was in the WWE for a little while but she elimated herself in a Rumble didn't she? And the WWE probably didn't let her go all out I will have to remember to look up some of her matches that were not in WWE.


The deletion bit aside, the rest of the show is "who in the hell is that?" levels of terrible. Gail Kim can wrestle. The WWE tried to make her just another diva and she can work where she wants to because she honestly doesn't need the money. A lot of guys in the WWE would wrestle there if the money wasn't such a huge pay cut. It's why WWE continues their monopoly and the business keeps suffering for it.

Lucha Underground. Watch that one and ROH(Ring of Honor). Lucha comes on the ElRey Network often and I don't know if you can get that, but one of the Mississippi channels shows Ring of Honor on Sunday Nights around 10PM(our time).


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Eh. So far not impressed, hopefully the 6 pack challenge is good and we have an unpredictable winner other than Wyatt. This week definitely goes to Raw.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw's got this in the bag this week unless this upcoming 6-pack match is a GOAT match.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> A new era! with a wrestler from the 90's Rhyno..... He's the hottest free agent? Really?


Just last week he was going toe to toe with your NXT champion


----------



## Kabraxal

So... I guess Vince took control to give SD a boost so it could compete. The only way I can see why this shit is awful and Raw felt more like NXT.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Rhyno has been jobbing to infinitely more talented wreslters on NXT, but he's the hottest free agent. :eyeroll


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Aw man, it was glorious.
> 
> I do wish I had been active the night Punk cut the famous 'pipe bomb' promo around here. I really wonder how the interwebz reacted.


I wish I could read/listen the Wrestling discussions during the whole nWo clusterfuck.


----------



## StylesP1

TheFan06 said:


> While some people are all over the episode, which everyone is entitled to their opinion, I've actually really really enjoyed both Raw and tonight's Smackdown. Growing up when I first got into wrestling the Brand Split is all I knew so bringing it back was awesome.
> 
> I can honestly say , while of course only being the first week, the change of sets, slimmer roster and such, I honestly feel the excitement I had when I was younger during the brand split totally buying into the two different programs. I really hope they can keep it going l, as it has been extremely enjoying


Yep! I liked Raw and Im really enjoying Smackdown.


----------



## Gutwrench

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Snake Plissken said:


> It's nearly time for "The Eater Of Worlds" Bray Wyatt to get that Title Match at SummerSlam, I definitely think the 6 pack challenge is Wyatt's to win


I hope you're right.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did this forum explode when DB won the title ?


Absofuckinglutely


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm digging Bray's attire tonight. More likely he will win this.


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Here we go!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So a bunch of garbage and no American Alpha debut? :heston


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray is just juggalo supreme now.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray dropped his lamp :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Main event time. Thank Christ.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cena didn't get a prematch promo :hmm:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

YAY!SMACKDOWN WILL FINALLY START!

:eyeroll


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Coolest entrance in the wrestling biz today. Bar none.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Main event already? Despite what a crap show this has been SmackDown has flown by


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt's theme is awesome.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray Wyatt is a star. Plain and simple.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Awesome promo from Bray, looking cool, love the new jacket, Bray Wyatt to win this match


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Gutwrench said:


> I hope you're right.


Think so too. Wouldn't be mad if AJ won neither.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wkc_23 said:


>


Does anyone else do One arm spears like that or is just Rhyno?

Shit was always sick to me.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Please don't tell me Crews is going to win just so they can match the shock value of Balor winning. Because I don't see AJ or Cena winning since they will most likely continue their feud into Summerslam.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AJ better win


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Alright I'm going to bed. I don't care who wins this match.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

You can tell the attendance is shit when the upper levels have no phone flashlights.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray needs to win this


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> I got to say that I've liked SD and Raw this week. *I wasexpecting them to flip the script with Raw being about ring work and SD entertainment and character work.* They did just that. No way in hell SD should revert to what it was last draft or be about matches


They have not really got a choice tonight with the roster being so painfully poor outside of the guys in this match


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm so moist at the thought of Bray bringing out the Super Saiyan version of the demon in Balor....so much possibilities.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Bayley <3 said:


> Bray dropped his lamp :lol


The flame didn't go out when he blew so he had to pull it down :lol


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray's entrance never gets old.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray or AJ for me in this match.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Anyone but Bray.


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Replace Otunga PLEASE


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Here comes Mr.Happy to be here


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo has no chance.. AJ and Cena will continue their feud.. Baron Corbin and Dolph Ziggler Lolno...Wyatt is my pick to be the winner in this 6 pack challenge.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

No matter how many times I watch Bray's entrance - its always fucking amazing. Best in the world today.


----------



## jamesdeen1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

the only way smackdown can be saved is if bray wins


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I liked the start of the show, but the women's division segment killed me. Decent match with Becky and Nattie, but we've seen it so many times, and the weird post match where everyone just did an intro and stood there going to commercial... then Miz TV for an Orton talk segment (which we saw two weeks ago). I don't mind Heath Slater and Rhyno, but it feels like something for next week, not a "hot start" to the new SD era. Better off putting American Alpha on... but THAT is next week!

I liked the way they announced the 6 Pack Challenge and the subsequent battle royal with Crews' win. Finding out Renee is on SD and Orton actually wrestling. Apart from that, this 6 Pack Challenge better deliver, it's a clear B show right now.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Summerslam

Rollins/Balor
Ambrose/Wyatt
Cena/Styles
Lesnar/Orton
Reigns/HHH


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This cocksucker needs to stop smiling


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

A story where Crews gets corrupted by that Eva MArie pussy could work


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The biggest mistake of this episode was tying up six of your best guys in one match, and having a crap battle royal.

You was always going to get shit in the middle, Shelton Benjamin return announcement & Eva Marie are the only things worth talking about.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt for WWE Champion!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Apollo Crews character acts like a Day 1 Tough Enough contestant.

Like, "Hey guys, I'm so excited to be here! I'm gonna be a wrestler! Oh boy!" jobber.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

No Alpha? We wuz robbed!:cuss:


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Corbin is the guy we should have been treating like Reigns.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> Please don't tell me Crews is going to win just so they can match the shock value of Balor winning. Because I don't see AJ or Cena winning since they will most likely continue their feud into Summerslam.


On paper, Bray makes the most sense. AJ and Cena still have a rubber match while Corbin, Ziggler and Crews are not big enough (yet) to make a match against Ambrose interesting.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



I drink and I know things said:


> Summerslam
> 
> Reigns/Balor
> Ambrose/Wyatt
> Cena/Styles
> Lesnar/Orton
> Reigns/HHH


Reigns pulling double duty? You mean Seth vs. Balor.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt easily makes the most sense here. AJ and Cena are likely having their last match at SS, it's too soon for Crews or Corbin, and ZIggler is damaged goods at this point.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Please, stop the atrocious camera work. They didn't show any real entrance, only the crowd.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nope. They don't want none.

:dance


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

STYLES :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wait,you telling me this prick they call Ring announcer *did not announce Bray Wyatt?*

And LOL at WWE trying to sell the Andre battle royal as something relevant.

And please Vince,don't reignite the Ziggler-Corbin feud.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Love AJs theme


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Shadowcran said:


> The deletion bit aside, the rest of the show is "who in the hell is that?" levels of terrible. Gail Kim can wrestle. The WWE tried to make her just another diva and she can work where she wants to because she honestly doesn't need the money. A lot of guys in the WWE would wrestle there if the money wasn't such a huge pay cut. It's why WWE continues their monopoly and the business keeps suffering for it.
> 
> Lucha Underground. Watch that one and ROH(Ring of Honor). Lucha comes on the ElRey Network often and I don't know if you can get that, but one of the Mississippi channels shows Ring of Honor on Sunday Nights around 10PM(our time).


I need to watch Lucha Underground I think comcast has the episodes. Also I didn't know ROH was shown on tv here I haven't heard much about ROH but I will 
definitely have to see if I get the channel. It might be good to watch some other wrestling beside WWE to get a feel for different wrestling styles. I watched some NJPW at my brother's house I want to watch more of that as well. EDIT: Also forgot to ask is the pay really that diifferent in TNA? I guess I don't think about wrestling in that way and getting paid money and stuff because I don't see it as a job it is something i would love to do but money is apart of it aswell


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray for champ. Screw that geek Ambrose. It's time.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hey it's not a PPV so AJ has a chance.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shirt looks sick as fuck with the hoodie AJ wears


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt to win please.


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray, us true nerds know Galactus is the only real eater of worlds!


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AJ the P1!:mark:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hopefully this is a good match.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Richmond, VA getting a Network special?


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> Reigns pulling double duty? You mean Seth vs. Balor.


Yup...thanks for the correction!!!


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hate Dolph Ziggler. Fire him already.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Neither Cena nor AJ are likely to win this, they still have to do their final 1vs1 and they are probably doing that at SummerSlam.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

LOL Are they still doing the John Cena sucks chant?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ambrose should beat whoever wins this match.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lol Slowest Cena take-off-shirt-move ever


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cena adds much needed clout to this SDL.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Woah guys. I have to admit. John Cena in Smackdown feels like a huge deal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Of course Ziggler & Corbin go after each other :lmao

A commercial as soon as we start ?


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Just prefictions...

Cena and AJ will cancel each other out. Wyatt pins Dolph. There's a 0.05% chance Cena and AJ double but I really don't want another triple threat.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Commercial already

I'm done.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That lead to an ad break?

They want this show to fail.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Its time to give Styles the belt!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JOHN CENA SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cutting to commercial right after the ME starts... fpalm


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

And.... commercial.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray needs to win this, have Cena cost AJ the win to set up their blow off match at SS.

They can also set up a Corbin vs Crews match at SS as well.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'd love for Cena to take Sister Abigail, Bray getting revenge by pinning Cena would be Awesome


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

A commercial already :lmao


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Geez, looks like Zig really has lost a ton of supporters around here.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That commercial break sums things up.


----------



## TD_DDT

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bring back Picture in Picture


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They need to have limited commercials during the weekly shows.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I need to watch Lucha Underground I think comcast has the episodes. Also I didn't know ROH was shown on tv here I haven't heard much about ROH but I will
> definitely have to see if I get the channel. It might be good to watch some other wrestling beside WWE to get a feel for different wrestling styles. I watched some NJPW at my brother's house I want to watch more of that as well.


DestinationAmerica also has ROH at odd times. 

It's on channel 24 out of Jackson I believe, but I could be wrong. It might be the 25 Fox affiliate out of Biloxi. Just check all the MS channels(22 and 7 as well) on Sunday night at 10 or 11PM.

When growing up, we only had antennas around here(Sumrall, near Hattiesburg) and I went to extraordinary lengths to getting any wrestling show I could on them. Just like Jim Cornette...except I'm straight,lol. Started with Mid South on 13(ABC WLOX), then managed to sometimes get Continental Championship Wrestling on 5(at the time, the closest CBS affiliate out of Mobile)


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DeeGuy said:


> A commercial already :lmao


That's what I was thinking... commercial already? The hell?


----------



## StylesP1

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That lead to an ad break?
> 
> They want this show to fail.


If you watch Raw, you should be used to these badly times commercial breaks.


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't think I've ever complained about a commentator before... But this Santino Marella guy, or whatever his name is, honestly has the most annoying voice/accent of any commentator I've ever heard. Coupled with JBL, and this is just unbearable.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

SD been a great show so far. Def better for going live imo. I am liking the upper Card and main event card too.


----------



## Rise

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Am I the only one who doesn't need to watch the same 6 intros I have seen 100 times but would prefer to watch the match? I mean yes I'd like to have both but if I had to choose...


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why not do the commercial during all the entrances? I prefer that to cutting away just as the pissing match starts. What shit.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



DoubtGin said:


> On paper, Bray makes the most sense. AJ and Cena still have a rubber match while Corbin, Ziggler and Crews are not big enough (yet) to make a match against Ambrose interesting.


I think Wyatt should win too. They really screwed up his last singles run.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Leather Rebel said:


> Please, stop the atrocious camera work. They didn't show any real entrance, only the crowd.


They are happy to have a crowd after attendance was low and they were tarping it off every week with Cesaro, Zayn, KO, and company leading the SD tapings. They got a packed house the past two weeks and likely will stay that way with Cena and Orton on the billboard (those two were out selling Punk/Bryan wit hno names on their tours) and they keep showing SD is live and packed. Its them trying to create an image in the mind that you must come t oa sd live show and fill it up like you do Raw.

People complaining about matches or lack there of compared to Raw are ignoring the best promos on Raw are Stephanie and Foley so of course they have to work more to pass the time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray's the only viable option. Apollo can wait for now.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Just put ads around the ring apron, that way you can limit commercials.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Bray needs to win this, have Cena cost AJ the win to set up their blow off match at SS.
> 
> They can also set up a Corbin vs Crews match at SS as well.


This is what should happen. I can live without Corbin vs. Crews though. Corbin can feud with Rhyno to continue to build himself up, while Crews can feud with someone like Del Rio to do the same.


----------



## AMBROLLEIGNS

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Shut my TV off. Personally not enjoying it so far.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cena and AJ are not winning this (for obvious reasons). 

I hope Bray wins.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Here's hoping for Bray Wyatt to win :mark:


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I soured on Ziggler after he started ripping off HBK and especially after HBK asked him nicely to stop but Ziggler just kept on doing it anyway.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Battle Royale said:


> Just put ads around the ring apron, that way you can limit commercials.


Or do what they did on raw a couple of weeks ago with the PIP of the match during the ads. They could have an ad ticker on the top right corner of the screen like Soccer does


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga might be worse than Saxton, Jesus can we get a brother on commentary that isn't trash? Give us Booker at least he was hilariously bad.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Regardless of what happens to end SD, they blew it here. It's not like that have the most to work with but this was incredibly underwhelming in comparison to RAW imo, and I'm actively rooting for SD to be the superior show because Ambrose is my guy. I just can't say with a straight face that this was how they should have kicked things off.


Maybe I missed them but did American Alpha make an appearance outside of the opening segment?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Commercial then everyone's down.Way to tell a story WWE


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray is so awesome in the ring, his psychology is perfect.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Are they for real booking the same 2 heel beat down shit from last night? lol


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AJ and Bray confrontation:mark:


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Really digging Bray's hair.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt just trolled the shit out of AJ. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's definitely time for a real sustained main event push for Bray


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt made AJ look like a geek :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The camera angles on this new Smackdown is weird.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Maybe Dolph could be a champ again if he is built up good.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Styles <3


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Really hope Wyatt wins, if he does I'll be perfectly happy with either potential outcome for both world title matches at Summerslam


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

You telling me we are getting Ziggler vs Corbin again?


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lets go P1 :dance


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Even though I want Ambrose/Cena, I want to see Ambrose/Wyatt in a title feud. So go Bray!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Battle Royale said:


> Just put ads around the ring apron, that way you can limit commercials.


Or do what they did last week and show the show still in a small screen box on the side during the commercial.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Suplex city


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AJ Styles is THE best wrestler in the world.

Put the goddamn title on him!


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ryder LOL


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Bray Wyatt appropriating black culture is so not PC


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga is, like, really bad.

And, man, that 450 is fucking :banderas


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Headliner said:


> I think Wyatt should win too. They really screwed up his last singles run.


The problem is he is injury prone and not that good to boot in the ring. I think he would work better as a face like Foley as Mankind personally. As for the family itself, Harper is the one who always got the rawe deal among them imo


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Crews has been built like crazy tonight. He is actually getting pops! Well done Smackdown.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I liked interaction between AJ and Bray. That was dope.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

And this because Dean needed a big match at SS, Bray fucking Wyatt for the the title without a build up for give back credibility to his fucking character after two years of pure nothing.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well, I'm enjoying this match more than the rest of the show...not saying much, but still...


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They are all taking turns to see who can wipe that smile out of Apollo's face


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Crews actually getting reactions. Smackdown is building people i like it


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Man, Corbin has such a weird body.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga has an annoying high pitched voice


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Otunga is horrible, bring back King


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

AJ with that 450 was just fucking gold.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



The_It_Factor said:


> Bray Wyatt appropriating black culture is so not PC


Lol what?


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Would have much rather that have been Goldberg instead of Rhyno tbh.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck you Vince!


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Everyone else just sleeps outside the ring while two guys go one on one. I am sick to death of multi man matches.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> Or do what they did last week and show the show still in a small screen box on the side during the commercial.


It makes no logical sense to limit commercials. What is the point of letting you see a complete match on tv? There is none, that is what ppv is for.


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Holy fuck, they were back for 4 minutes!!!


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

My cat meowed and left the room I'm assuming he said "this shit sucks"


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Another commercial?


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Oh man, fuck these commercials, fuck them right in the ass.


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Man, Corbin has such a weird body.


It's awful. He should cover it up.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao Corbin's upper body is one big sad face.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

JBL really has no idea how to be a heel announcer does he?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

At this point I dont even know why I bother watching ir even caring anymore.

Tune into Raw and all I see is doeks like Rollins and Balor being pushed to the moon while guys like Rusev job every week.

Tune into SmackDown and all I see is Miz jobbing every single week and dweebs like Crews getting pushed strong.

WWE love pushing the dullest people on their roster and treat anyone who has any charisma or personality like shit. Its absurd.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Otunga might be worse than Saxton, _Jesus can we get a brother on commentary that isn't trash?_ Give us Booker at least he was hilariously bad.


*You can say that again, sheesh.*


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I love how the match name is pretty much what you need for Vince to Push You - A Six Pack


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Thank God this is only 2 hrs. Hopefully they bring it home and regroup for next week.

This show felt like every flat WWE show of the last decade.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Crowd not so lively. Can't use the three hour excuse.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Too many commercials.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



StylesP1 said:


> Crews has been built like crazy tonight. He is actually getting pops! Well done Smackdown.


All he really needed in NXT was some character, which he still hasn't got. The guy is incredible wrestler. He had one bad match against Jericho, and people think he's the worst thing in the world, yet someone like Corbin who couldn't have a great match with Samoa Joe gets a pass.


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> It makes no logical sense to limit commercials. What is the point of letting you see a complete match on tv? There is none, that is what ppv is for.


Ummm...to stop people from changing the channel for one.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

GEEEEEZ commercialmania! :vince$


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This match need it a gimmick, Why not a 25 min clock each time a wrestler scores a pinfall or submission they become the interim #1 contender, the wrestler that scores the last pinfall or submission is declared the winner and become the official #1 contender.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That Missy Elliot commercial is annoying, her music is garbage


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The personification of charisma and excitement: Miz and Rusev.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



wwetna1 said:


> The problem is he is injury prone and not that good to boot in the ring. I think he would work better as a face like Foley as Mankind personally. As for the family itself, Harper is the one who always got the rawe deal among them imo


He's ok in the ring. That's good enough.

It's already been proven that Bray can succeed when he's pushed and gets some momentum. The Wyatt family was hot heading into Bray's match against Cena at Mania 30 and they completely killed off the Wyatts momentum.


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Uptown King said:


> Lol what?


The dreads. That's why he can't go back to NXT.. A Full Sail Univeristy employee might chase him down with a pair of scissors threatening to cut them off.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Holy fuck, man.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

hurt fucking angle ya oh fuck off its brock


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Vince is a disease for this Company, swear to Christ.


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Sooooo many ads.... must have been a good 35-45 mins of ads in the 2 hours of air-time.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> JBL really has no idea how to be a heel announcer does he?


I hate how he always sucks Cena off despite being a heel


----------



## StylesP1

Fearless Maryse said:


> At this point I dont even know why I bother watching ir even caring anymore.
> 
> Tune into Raw and all I see is doeks like Rollins and Balor being pushed to the moon while guys like Rusev job every week.
> 
> Tune into SmackDown and all I see is Miz jobbing every single week and dweebs like Crews getting pushed strong.
> 
> WWE love pushing the dullest people on their roster and treat anyone who has any charisma or personality like shit. Its absurd.


Miz has been established for a decade. They need to build the low and mid cards. They have done a great job of doing that tonight with Crews and giving Ziggler and Corbin talking segments.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

You know...in regards to tag titles and the Divas..they COULD put those "brand vs brand" matches on Superstars or Main Event...but probably won't.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:lmao Mauro!


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cena has been out of the ring for virtually the whole fucking match...


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Too bad we've missed like half of all the matches they've had thanks to commercials...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *You can say that again, sheesh.*


I don't think I've ever seen you post on here. Cool avi btw

He's so bad he's bringing everyone out :lmao


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did Mauro just say 'Twitter troglodytes'? He's still crying about that?


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Mama Mia!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Natis Cole said:


> Cena has been out of the ring for virtually the whole fucking match...


Yeah, I do not get it. He is the biggest star in the match. Feature him a bit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That powerbomb is impressive on Corbin.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



The_It_Factor said:


> The dreads. That's why he can't go back to NXT.. A Full Sail Univeristy employee might chase him down with a pair of scissors threatening to cut them off.


Ancient Greeks say hello.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Face of fear!


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



LifeOfRyan said:


> Sooooo many ads.... must have been a good 35-45 mins of ads in the 2 hours of air-time.


You do understand that their is a minimum of 9 minutes of advertisements per every half hour no matter what, barring major sporting games. Nothing that WWE can do about it.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

He jerked the fuck out of the ref lol


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt won, he took the smile off Apollo's face! :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



StylesP1 said:


> Miz has been established for a decade. They need to build the low and mid cards. *They have done a great job of doing that tonight with Crews and giving Ziggler and Corbin talking segments*.



What is good about giving 2 guys who are absolute terrible promos talking time?


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Where the fuck is Cena? :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Everyone sleeping on the outside!

Oh, wait, am I only allowed to say that when its Reigns outside on the ground?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

In all honesty The Universal Championship has already become the top title, Ambrose vs Bray wont headline Summerslam, its gonna be co main event while Balor and Rollins go on last. Styles aint done with Cena yet, Apollo damn sure aint winning, Ziggler aint winning and Corbin aint either, has to be Wyatt.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler pretending like a ZigZag would have ended the match lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Everyone taking a Roman's nap for awhile. :lmao


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wyatt takes the ref out then hit his finisher,because fuck logic,Wyatt never wins


----------



## finalnight

That referee looked like Peter Griffin holding his knee


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The ref selling that leg like Peter Griffin


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Where the actual fuck has Cena been in this match!
Forgot he was here!


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler seriously needs to stop copying HBK


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

LETSGOOOOOO AJ!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Damn I thought that was it lol.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Mra22 said:


> That Missy Elliot commercial is annoying, her music is garbage


I never got the hype over Missy Elliot either.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I seriously thought Styles was gonna be the one jobbing in this match.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

overhead fireman's carry...the AA isn't very believable as a finisher.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



checkcola said:


> Yeah, I do not get it. He is the biggest star in the match. Feature him a bit.



My point exactly, how do you have the biggest star basically non existent?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> In all honesty The Universal Championship has already become the top title, Ambrose vs Bray wont headline Summerslam, its gonna be co main event while Balor and Rollins go on last. Styles aint done with Cena yet, Apollo damn sure aint winning, Ziggler aint winning and Corbin aint either, has to be Wyatt.


Brock vs Orton could be going on last but it should be Rollins vs Balor


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cena burying the whole roster :lmao


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Referee with the old Peter Griffin sell!


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cena :lmao

New Era indeed.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

wow that kickout


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Jesus Christ, just have Cena AA the whole roster why don't you


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wut


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dolph won>?!?!?!


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Whhooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ziggler with the win! Wooooooooooooooow!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Great swerve with Dolph!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

HOLY SH*T ZIGGLER F*CKING WON ?!?!?! WHAAAAAT ?!?!?!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What in the fuck.......


----------



## AmWolves10

Does WWE know other people are allowed to eat pins other than AJ Styles?


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

LOL ZIGGLER PINNED AJ


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:sodone:sodone:sodoneZiggler


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Oh.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dolph Ziggler #1 contender? :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What....the ...fuck


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I had a slight feeling after Ziggler's promo he would win this.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler pinned Style wtf LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## finalnight

A new era indeed...


----------



## Griselda

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

HOLY SHIT FUCK YES OH MY GOD!!! DOLPH MOTHERFUCKING ZIGGLER!


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What?


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Did not call Dolph. Poor AJ, lol. Cena was hulking the fuck out too


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

:wtf :wtf :wtf Ziggler going to SS?!


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm surprised but it's cool so long as he bleaches his hair again.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hahaha! "Mr Wrestlemania" is dead; "Mr Summerslam" is born!


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Lmao! John Cena went full on Super Cena, but holy shit Dolph won! and he pinned Aj Styles Lmfao


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

THAT IS HOW YOU FUCKING BUILD TALENT.

Great fucking show tonight. Crews, Ziggler and Corbin are all better after tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Shadowcran said:


> DestinationAmerica also has ROH at odd times.
> 
> It's on channel 24 out of Jackson I believe, but I could be wrong. It might be the 25 Fox affiliate out of Biloxi. Just check all the MS channels(22 and 7 as well) on Sunday night at 10 or 11PM.
> 
> When growing up, we only had antennas around here(Sumrall, near Hattiesburg) and I went to extraordinary lengths to getting any wrestling show I could on them. Just like Jim Cornette...except I'm straight,lol. Started with Mid South on 13(ABC WLOX), then managed to sometimes get Continental Championship Wrestling on 5(at the time, the closest CBS affiliate out of Mobile)


It weird to think you had to go through all that to get to watch wrestling when now you can just go on the internet and find things in seconds. You have been watching wrestling longer that I have been alive I feel so young now. Thanks for telling me the channels I love wrestling and there is more out there than WWE. And Jim Cornette is hilarious from the interviews I have seen of him. He has some stuff on the network he commentated on some of the old Raws. Wasn't he a manager too and I don't think I ever heard about him being gay learn something new all the time I suppose. Hopefully it isn't to hot were your at the heat out here is so bad also a tree crashed into my house today my sister's boyfriend cut it down and it landed on the house luckly there wasn't to much damage though the roof got a small hole in it. It could have been way worse.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

WTF DOLPH?!? :chan :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ziggler???? looool right


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

HOLYSHIT WHAT


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler WTF

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler. :heston


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why :kobefacepalm


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

LOLWAT


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Holy fuck. I'm shocked.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler won, wow, did not see that coming .


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Are you fucking kidding me? Really? This jobber is main eventing Summerslam? Lol jesus christ....


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler wins, unless he turns Heel this is bullshit. Wyatt deserved to win the match.


----------



## Kabraxal

Uh... I like Ziggler but uh... Well, let the rebuild begin. Better than Cena, Crews, or Corbin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler wins AND pins Styles.

:ha


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ZIGGLER ... WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

the fuck


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

OH MY FUCKING GOD YES!!!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler actually won!?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I hate when Cena No-Sells top rope moves.And also,he once lifted The Big Show and Edge at the same time,why can't he lift Corbin.


AND LOL,ZIGGLER OF ALL PEOPLE ROFLMAO


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Really? Fucking Ziggler? Of all the people in that match, you have that fucking HBK wannabe win it? Fuck this.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why did AJ have to eat the pin?


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Unreal. I. I. I just cant....


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What the fuck right now? :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

What ... The .... Actual ... Fuck ?


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I thought they'd go with Crews.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I guess the J really does stand for Job. Just go back to Japan AJ, please.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ok, Dolph vs Dean. 

Lets see what Dolph can do in a spotlight match at Summerslam.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

RIP smackdown. :reneelel


----------



## Kyle Johnson

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler is the Shatner of the WWE oversells over acts everything


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

WTF FUCK IS THIS BULLSHIT!? ZIGGLER? REALLY? FUCK YOU WWE :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yes Ziggler won!!!!!!!


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Nice!!!


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Unreal man.

I'm more than happy with Dean v Dolph, but what the hell


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I really hope this leads to a Ziggler heel turn.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ANYONE BUT BRAY HAHAHAHAHAHHA YEEEESSSSS


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why in the BLUE HELL does Styles eat the pin?!

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Kabraxal

Holy shit... Realised a super kick won a match o.0. Worth it just for that.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Makes sense.. Keep Ambrose looking strong while not having to sacrifice Styles or Cena right away.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Seriously? WTF is this.

We did get Eva's tits though I guess.


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



mobels said:


> You do understand that their is a minimum of 9 minutes of advertisements per every half hour no matter what, barring major sporting games. Nothing that WWE can do about it.


Nah I genuinely didn't know that, cheers for letting us know!

AJ eating the pin for Dolph Ziggler! I'll give Smackdown props it's a swerve from what you'd expect, but still fucking AJ eating the pin! 

That spam sequence of Cena doing AA over and over was some kind of bullshit as well.... jeez.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dolph Fucking Ziggler going to Summerslam to compete for the title. I wonder if they'll turn him heel for this.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



ShowStopper said:


> Ziggler wins AND pins Styles.
> 
> :ha


Damn...hehe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler makes sense. HBK always performed big at Summerslam :bryanlol


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So it's Dean vs Ziggler at Summerslam? Uhhhhh sorry Ziggy, but I think Dean is winning this one :lmao


----------



## wwf

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown was such shit tonight. What a waste of two hours.

I predict a drop in WWE stock price.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Goddamn I must be dreaming, this is amazing.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler? Main eventing Summerfest? Um...ok.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dat Superkick finish was sick though, wasn't expecting the pin.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

This could be fun, not gonna lie.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Seriously Ziggler? Lame


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Aj Styles is a glorified fall guy


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Someone calls @Zigberg yet!?

This is awesome.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Styles ate the pin :lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Way to kill 2 smackdown matches in one go.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ambrose vs Ziggler sounds like something you would open Summerslam with.


----------



## Lok

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dean owns 1 pair of jeans and 1 tank top......I'm convinced. :lol


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

That's fine, different, but why the fuck did he pin AJ?


----------



## finalnight

Did Ziggler shrink?


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown is a show but not the A show...have a fucking seat


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Turn Ziggler heel and it might save it. If he stays as this self-pitying underdog it will look shit.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuck, Ambrose has become such a star in a matter of months. Since the Jericho feud, he's just had such a presence and is killing it in terms of body language/attitude etc.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Fuuuuuuuck that title match....


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown saved 

Cena and styles have better shit to do than this title

Wyatt was too obvious

Crews and Corbin maybe next year

Zigs was the right choice


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

The sour taste I have in my mouth right now.:lol:lol

Pure disgust.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dean is a facing a jobber at Summerslam...Not really exciting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ambrose gonna be a mid-card champ on the big 4 PPV shows. :heston


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Someone call Cesaro make sure he's still alive


----------



## [email protected]

Huge Styles fan.... But I think this was the right choice. Give the man a shot to prove that he can run a big feud. I think it'll be special. At the very least we will get an excellent match out if it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Jobberslam confirmed. :lmao


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

this will be my last one for the night


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Hopefully they turn Dolph heel within the next couple months. I'm not upset about him winning over Bray. Dean won't be dropping the beltanytime soon and Bray doesn't need to be losing anytime soon.


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggs, this is your shot. Own it, brotha.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

GREAT Swerve by WWE, redeemed the show for me tbh.


----------



## Ace

Cena-AJ is geek level now and so is Ambrose-Ziggler. RAW clearly THE brand.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Most forum members were calling a Reigns win last night, and a Wyatt win tonight.

WF 0-2 WWE Creative :vince2


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I have no problem with Ziggler vs. Ambrose :draper2

Just wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

And of course he pinned him with the Superkick.

:hbk1


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Cesaro is watching this so pissed off lol.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Heel Dolph will make this program even potentially better.


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Sincere said:


> Ancient Greeks say hello.


Take it up with the SJW's.. I don't make the rules


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Welp, back to skipping Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So much about it not being about the GMs, DAniel Bryan comes out at the end wiht Shane to take away the focuse of the WWE title match


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wait, what?

What the fuck is happening?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

All the jobbers in that match and AJ ate the pin :lol :lol :lol


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> So it's Dean vs Ziggler at Summerslam? Uhhhhh sorry Ziggy, but I think Dean is winning this one :lmao


...the aim is to pad Ambrose's reign without having him beat some of the bigger stars so soon into the reign.


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Replay Replay Replay! :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They've gotta get some heat on this feud tho, turn Ziggler right now.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Won't be about the GMS. 

Shane and Bryan interrupt the staredown because............?????


----------



## DWils

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Why can't they just let the wrestlers have the spotlight? There's no reason for Bryan and Shane to be in the ring. Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## Kabraxal

PacoAwesome said:


> Dat Superkick finish was sick though, wasn't expecting the pin.


Styles sold ot perfectly... I would love AJ/Ziggler to be a thing. Have AJ cost Ziggler the match. New feud.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler?? Fucking _Ziggler_?!?

I can't even fpalm


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Dean should have hit Dolph with Dirty Deeds.


----------



## 20083

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Whats this? Fuckery?


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ziggler has to turn heel for this. Absolutely has to.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Guess SD wont be getting over runs


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



In Punk We Trust said:


> All the jobbers in that match and AJ ate the pin :lol :lol :lol


Beating a "jobber" doesn't legitimize Ziggler as a threat to Ambrose who just pinned Reigns clean. Let's not make it out like AJ comes out of this looking weak. He just kicked out of an AA.


----------



## The High King

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Have all the shit writers from raw moved to smackdown?
Bad enough Ziggler won but Styles has to get pinned.
I only barely saw it in between the countless commercial breaks.

wont be watching smackdown live again with all those adverts


----------



## T0M

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm glad the super kick win the match though. Tired of that move been treated like shit.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

It's like they are stalling time so that the show does not end early lol.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Well, that show was horrible.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw was better but Smackdown was still good I guess and it will probably be best to wait a few weeks to see how both shows go.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I don't get this at all. Not only did Ziggler job to Ambrose back in May, he just came off losing 2 of 3 matches vs Baron Corbin? Instead of going with the shock finish they should have just done Ambrose vs Wyatt.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown's live now, so why can't they have an overrun like Raw?


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SAMCRO said:


> Cesaro is watching this so pissed off lol.


He's probably committed Sepuku


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So,this week RAW *SQUASHES* SmackDown(Live)


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

An easy +1 for Dean, they needs to rebuild Bray from zero and to call up other NXT guys before actually do something cool.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

ah come on guys. Dolph and Dean have put on good matches, not many realize that Ambrose has some actual technical skill and he shows it vs Ziggler. They never notice that skill due to being portrayed as the "Lunatic" thing every other breath.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If this leads to a Ziggler heel turn, I'm all for it.

Hell I'm fine with a face vs face match between Ambrose and Ziggler if that's the plan.


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw did better.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Seriously, why the fuck would they have Styles kick out of a LOLSuperCena AA just to eat a pin from that scrub Ziggler?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SD Live


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ryback, Zack Ryder, Dolph Ziggler... can you push these guys when it fucking matters and not very forced and awkwardly a few years later?


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Okay, so Smackdown is going to be a waiting game.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

They nailed the match finish. Ziggler just murdered Styles and won. 

Gotta work on the show timing with a hard 2 hr time limit.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Got no qualms with Ziggler winning. When he's booked right (see: Survivor Series 2014) he's as over as anybody. He'll be facing another babyface granted, but interesting to see how the crowd reacts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I'm trying hard to be TEAM SMACKDOWN, but this crap with no Alpha and Ziggler over Styles is already trying my patience.


----------



## StylesP1

In Punk We Trust said:


> All the jobbers in that match and AJ ate the pin :lol :lol :lol


A pin doesn't hurt a legend like Styles. Better that he takes it than Crews or Corbin. 

Great show tonight. Very productive. A lot of building for the mid card, Ziggler gets his chance to shine, Alexa and Carmella introduced themselves, some mid card help on the way from Rhyno and Benjamin...

Very good show. Holy shit. This main event scene is strong as fuck. They keep building yhe mid card this is going to be amazing.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Wasn't expecting Dolph to win, but I'm okay with that. But overall smackdown was difficult to watch, I hope the show gets better.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown main event at Summerslam

Mid card geek vs Long term jobber..:lmao 

This fucking company :deanfpalm


----------



## SpikeDudley

God Movement said:


> Beating a "jobber" doesn't legitimize Ziggler as a threat to Ambrose who just pinned Reigns clean. Let's not make it out like AJ comes out of this looking weak. He just kicked out of an AA.


I agree with you. Just like Raw with Balor being more legitimized beating Rusev and Reigns than say Cesaro and Jericho

Let's give the guys you want to push big wins so it means somethings


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw gives us Balor vs Rollins.

Smackdown counters with Ambrose vs Ziggler?!?!?!

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol :lol :lol :lol

And to top it all off, Styles eats the pin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is hilarious!


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

If this leads to a Ziggler heel turn, then this is a great decision by WWE.

This is actually already a smart move as Balor/Rollins will likely overshadow the WWE title match anyway, and it leaves potential feuds against Cena, Styles, Orton and Wyatt fresh.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

I remember when this forum loved Ziggler....


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



THE GUY said:


> Raw >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SD Live


True.




Bayley <3 said:


> RIP smackdown. :reneelel


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Yeah, Smackdown was ok, but Raw raped them this week lol.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Sincere said:


> I have no problem with Ziggler vs. Ambrose :draper2
> 
> Just wasn't expecting that at all.


Some of the best WRESTLING matches Dean has had have been with Dolph. I don't mind it in the least. Ziggler is talented and needs one more go at the spotlight. And I wanted it to be Bray, but I predict he may be the one to dethrone Mr. Ambrose which would be cool.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Ambrose/Ziggler could be a good program if they let them do their thing. :justsayin

But why the fuck did AJ eat the pin in a match involving Crews and Corbin... Like wtf.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Their match should definitely, Ziggler is probably a top 3 Ambrose opponent.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



God Movement said:


> ...the aim is to pad Ambrose's reign without having him beat some of the bigger stars so soon into the reign.


Agreed. They are focusing on building up Ambrose a champ by giving him solid defenses before having him drop the belt to Wyatt or Styles.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

DZ Crew, we're going to Summerslam baybay! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Raw was definitely better this week and the SD midcard issue is a lot more apparent after tonight.

I must say Bray Wyatt was carrying himself like a star out there.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



T0M said:


> I'm glad the super kick win the match though. Tired of that move been treated like shit.


The Superkick has never been in a better place than wrestling today.


----------



## clrj3514

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



T0M said:


> I'm glad the super kick win the match though. Tired of that move been treated like shit.


That's what I was most happy about.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Didn't expect Dolph to win. I thought they'd go Wyatt. But it makes for an interesting match up now. Curious if Ziggler will turn heel though? He could use a revamp in character. But two unexpected title matches for Summerslam. I like it.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

For those saying that RAW was better than Smackdown, well no shit. That's the best RAW I've seen in a very long time. No way Smackdown was gonna top that.


----------



## LifeOfRyan

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

WTF was that ending!? Not the ending of the match I've got no problems with Ziggler winning it, something different at least.

But to have Ambrose come out, do literally nothing, then Bryan who did nothing, then Shane who did nothing... and then stand around in the ring for mins without doing anything barring trying to get the crowd to at least cheer.... jeeeeeeeeez.

Couldn't have had Ambrose ambush Ziggler maybe? Corbin gain some heat by taking out Ziggler to end the show and have someone, maybe the next person to feud with Corbin, to make the save? End it on something of a cliffhanger? 

Story telling in the E nowadays is at an all time low, the match was fine, but if they didn't know what to do to end it, at worst y not leave Ziggler having his moment to enjoy the win and end the show, not that shit.... ffs.


----------



## Kabraxal

EL SHIV said:


> I'm trying hard to be TEAM SMACKDOWN, but this crap with no Alpha and Ziggler over Styles is already trying my patience.


At least it was Zigs and not Crews, Cornin, or Cena. But SD was bad.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

So the challenger is a guy that Ambrose has pinned clean on free tv several times less than a year ago lol I don't mind it, at least it's a guaranteed win for Ambrose. Wyatt gets to still be built up and they don't have Ambrose peak to early by going over Cena to early in his reign. I'll live with this.


----------



## Lothario

I can't believe don't get why Dolph won. Ambrose isn't losing the belt for a few months ago the least. You want to build stars and Bray should NOT be eating a pin anytime soon. Dolph can lose, turn heel, and be rebuilt. Ambrose and Wyatt will be the two top guys for SD given Orton and Cena will be cutting the house shows. Dolph winning gives him life in the mid card and Dean an opponent to pad his reigns. It was a good decision that will work fine in the long run.


----------



## Rise

They did this to ensure this match would not outshine Rollins vs Vanilla Demon. I'm fine with it though at least it is fresh. We really are getting 3 matches that all seem fresh at the top, but it just seems to really devalue summerslam more than anything. 

Wanted Wyatt but I don't think he can take a loss when he gets that shot finally. This is Ambrose time he is not losing the belt for a while me thinks.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Growing pains for SD Live it seems.
I'm gonna give it a chance since it was only one show unlike some people.


----------



## Gutwrench

Ugh; Still patiently waiting for a solid Wyatt push........


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*

Smackdown felt very overly produced

Orton was a spark

Ziggler winning was a surprise. 

That's about it


----------



## safc-scotty

Show was a little bit anticlimactic for the first show after the split (especially after a brilliant Raw last night). 

However, I appreciate the effort put into building up or building backup certain superstars. I also liked a lot of the presentation (graphics, ropes, no ramp etc). Think Smackdown will take a while to get going as they don't have the strongest midcard and they also need to build up some women and tag teams. One thing I really did enjoy though was Slater's promo, I've always been a big fan of Slater and think he is incredibly entertaining everytime he has an actual storyline. Hopefully Rhyno puts him over and he can have a sold midcard run.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Who thought it would be a good idea to give Dolph a title match? fpalm


----------



## Sincere

Lavidavi35 said:


> Some of the best WRESTLING matches Dean has had have been with Dolph. I don't mind it in the least. Ziggler is talented and needs one more go at the spotlight. And I wanted it to be Bray, but I predict he may be the one to dethrone Mr. Ambrose which would be cool.


I think Ziggler is very underrated on this forum, though that probably has a lot to do with the way he's generally been booked lately.

Bray and Ambrose can come later. Ziggler is almost certainly going to lose to Ambrose, but they can put on a very good match. Bray can get a full-fledged program to get the title after Ambrose has a decent reign with it.


----------



## the_hound

and to think these two had a couple of matces on the ppv pre shows a few years back.

LOLLLLLLL


----------



## Chrome

I'm cool with either outcome of both world title matches.










Refreshing to say that lol.


----------



## God Movement

Styles was protected in his loss. He just took an AA prior and kicked out. If I'm not mistaken he was the only one who actually managed to kick out of a finisher in the entire match.

Ziggler looks good in pinning one of the only two legitimate superstars in the match, the other being Cena (Bray needs to be built back up since his credibility has been driven into the dirt). But Cena can't consistently get pinned so Styles was the logical next choice. So although Styles was sacrificed, he looked good in defeat, especially since he was blindsided. Both of Ziggler's finishers got over also. Zigzag had Bray out for a 5 count. And the Superkick did Styles in.


----------



## wkc_23

I member seeing something about Kevin Nash wanting to be Ziggler's bodyguard. I feel like that has an impact with the way that smackdown ending. With Zigs winning. A heel turn is on the horizon, with a return Nash as his bodyguard.. That's what I'm assuming anyways.


----------



## Godway

BarrettBarrage said:


> Growing pains for SD Live it seems.
> I'm gonna give it a chance since it was only one show unlike some people.


You'd think they wouldn't have such absurd growing pains, but yeah, I'll obviously give it a chance because I like their roster better than RAW's. Tonight was a REALLY bad start, though. 

Their message tonight was "We love smarks!! If it were smarks 4 years ago!!!"


----------



## Empress

I never expected Dolph to win. That's so random. And a pin over Styles? I thought this was Bray's to win. 

I'll agree with others who didn't like this week's SD. It was flat and didn't hold my interest. RAW was better.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

People want WWE to stop being so predictable, and then end up bitching about it when the unexpected happens.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It weird to think you had to go through all that to get to watch wrestling when now you can just go on the internet and find things in seconds. You have been watching wrestling longer that I have been alive I feel so young now. Thanks for telling me the channels I love wrestling and there is more out there than WWE. And Jim Cornette is hilarious from the interviews I have seen of him. He has some stuff on the network he commentated on some of the old Raws. Wasn't he a manager too and I don't think I ever heard about him being gay learn something new all the time I suppose. Hopefully it isn't to hot were your at the heat out here is so bad also a tree crashed into my house today my sister's boyfriend cut it down and it landed on the house luckly there wasn't to much damage though the roof got a small hole in it. It could have been way worse.


You should dig up him vs Dusty Rhodes in promos from back in Jim Crockett's NWA. They could get downright nasty at one another. (imagine Dusty Rhodes voice: "I wouldn't talk bout my famly if I were you, Jim Cornette. Back when you were a kid, everyone knew the color of yo mama's bedroom. Spelled it the way he said it)

Cornette is known for advancing tag team wrestling. He managed the Midnight Express for a loooooong time, with members changing ever so often. He also managed the Heavenly Bodies. He also ran Smoky Mountain Wrestling back in mid 90's, heh, look up a team online called the "Thrillseekers" from that and see if you recognize at least one of them. (Hint:both eventually wrestled in WWE)Also look up a guy called the "Unabomber" from it...lol, we just saw him in a Battle Royal getting thrown out last(yes, it's Kane). He also managed "Big Bubba Rogers" who became the "Big Boss Man" in WWF.

The Rock and Roll Express vs Midnight Express was THE thing in mid 80's tag team wrestling.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Gutwrench said:


> Ugh; Still patiently waiting for a solid Wyatt push........


He is going to get it. Soon. They just dont watch to job talent like reigns and Rollins to Ambrose and have him just lose the title a month later. So why not just wait until about the rumble for Wyatt to truly shine


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



LifeOfRyan said:


> WTF was that ending!? Not the ending of the match I've got no problems with Ziggler winning it, something different at least.
> 
> But to have Ambrose come out, do literally nothing, then Bryan who did nothing, then Shane who did nothing... and then stand around in the ring for mins without doing anything barring trying to get the crowd to at least cheer.... jeeeeeeeeez.
> 
> Couldn't have had Ambrose ambush Ziggler maybe? Corbin gain some heat by taking out Ziggler to end the show and have someone, maybe the next person to feud with Corbin, to make the save? End it on something of a cliffhanger?
> 
> Story telling in the E nowadays is at an all time low, the match was fine, but if they didn't know what to do to end it, at worst y not leave Ziggler having his moment to enjoy the win and end the show, not that shit.... ffs.




Ahreed. They're terrified of pushing the envelope because Vince wants his babyfaces to be white bread vanilla, but that was the perfect time to cement Dean as a "lunatic," "unpredictable" antihero. He should be anti-Cena and Austin lite if they want to maximize his potential. Dolph should gotten hit with Dirty Deeds. Shane and Bryan shouldn't have been out there in the first place.


----------



## Steve Black Man

It says a lot that Heath Slater was probably the best part of the show...


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



SovereignVA said:


> Raw was definitely better this week and the SD midcard issue is a lot more apparent after tonight.
> 
> I must say Bray Wyatt was carrying himself like a star out there.


He looks like he reeks of piss, B.O. and cigarettes. Nothing says "star" about him.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Don't mind me. Just over here still waiting for American Alpha's debut....


----------



## God Movement

Steve Black Man said:


> It says a lot that Heath Slater was probably the best part of the show...


Slater is pretty underrated tbh.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Lothario said:


> He should be anti-Cena and Austin lite if they want to maximize his potential. Dolph should gotten hit with Dirty Deeds. Shane and Bryan shouldn't have been out there in the first place.


Agree and for all his talk of it all being about the Superstars Bryan sure seems to like stepping into the spotlight.


----------



## Wrestling Dave

Otunga is terrible on commentary, Ziggler in a main title match is lol, MizTV segment and Heath Slater were only interesting parts of the show.


----------



## SpeedStick

Smackdown dark match is Ambrose & Reigns vs Wyatt & Rollins


----------



## Even Flow

Raw easily trumped SD for me this week.

Surprised SD didn't get a better stage. To me it looks exactly the same as the PPV shows. Nice to see however, SD is getting it's own PPV in September. It'll help most of tbe talents on the roster.


----------



## Taroostyles

As crazy the fact that Ziggler won is, the fact that AJ tpoker the pin is even more perplexing. After losing the club getting pinned cleaned by Cena and now Ziggler I think it's safe to say that AJ is clearly just another guy to them.


----------



## BuzzKillington

God Movement said:


> Styles was protected in his loss. He just took an AA prior and kicked out. If I'm not mistaken he was the only one who actually managed to kick out of a finisher in the entire match.
> 
> Ziggler looks good in pinning one of the only two legitimate superstars in the match, the other being Cena (Bray needs to be built back up since his credibility has been driven into the dirt). But Cena can't consistently get pinned so Styles was the logical next choice. So although Styles was sacrificed, he looked good in defeat, especially since he was blindsided. Both of Ziggler's finishers got over also. Zigzag had Bray out for a 5 count. And the Superkick did Styles in.


All good points. Fair enough. I guess my initial reaction was just my inner mark coming out.


----------



## southrnbygrace

I just came here to see how freaked out folks were about Dolph winning and I am not disappointed.


----------



## Desecrated

Godway said:


> You'd think they wouldn't have such absurd growing pains, but yeah, I'll obviously give it a chance because I like their roster better than RAW's. Tonight was a REALLY bad start, though.
> 
> Their message tonight was "We love smarks!! If it were smarks 4 years ago!!!"


Tbf, no midcard. Also that they didn't decide to feature tag team wrestling (one of their two full divisions, women being the other) after featuring everyone in the battle royale.

I'm surprised people care overly about the show quality tonight. Very obviously they couldn't deliver a product that could compete with what the RAW writers came up with and anyone expecting that is letting themselves down to be disappointed.


----------



## SpikeDudley

SpeedStick said:


> Smackdown dark match is Ambrose & Reigns vs Wyatt & Rollins


Ambrose and Cena was in the dark match last night

i wonder how long the other shows talent had to dark match for the show they are not on? I'm sure they are on now due to advertisement when the tickets were sold


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Honestly at this point I think WWE actually want SmackDown to get cancelled after this fuckery fpalm worst booking ever :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Natecore said:


> He looks like he reeks of piss, B.O. and cigarettes. Nothing says "star" about him.


I don't know, when I'm watching wrestling I'm not really thinking about how the wrestlers smell, but hey to each his own.

His psychology and mannerisms is moreso what I was referring to.


----------



## Delbusto

Never understood getting upset on who takes a pin in a multi-man match. Those matches always get chaotic towards the end and whoever takes the pin never looks bad. Often times, tonight and Battleground being an example, the one pinned is blindsided or taken advantage of after hitting a finisher or big move on someone else. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I like the fact that Ziggler won - one of the better parts of the show. I look forward to seeing what Ambrose and Ziggler can do. Both of them are capable of great promos.


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> I member seeing something about Kevin Nash wanting to be Ziggler's bodyguard. I feel like that has an impact with the way that smackdown ending. With Zigs winning. A heel turn is on the horizon, with a return Nash as his bodyguard.. That's what I'm assuming anyways.


I saw that too, but forgot about it.



> * - Former WWE World Champion Kevin Nash recently appeared on Vince Russo's podcast on Podcast One. During the interview, he discussed a potential WWE return.
> 
> "People always say would you ever come back to wrestling and I say to myself I'd come back and be [Dolph] Ziggler's Diesel because that's all he needs," Nash said (h/t to Wrestling Inc. reader BAH GAWD for the transcription). "Number one, he's not a face. Ziggler is a heel and I wouldn't have to say a word because he can talk. I've already had mine. But for the bigger guys, he needs somebody to stomp them. He does the same thing Shawn [Michaels] did. He takes every bump in the world. He takes every beating from the guys and then usually they beat him. But to me, his in ring performance is as good as anybody's in the business right now. He works so hard.
> 
> "I'd like to teach him the little things that Shawn learned. Yeah, he can fly back on every bump but every third one is kind of nice to take a punch and bounce off the ropes. I mean, the ropes are there for a reason."
> 
> He later said that the only two things on earth" that he would return to wrestling are for the opportunity to manage Ziggler or to form a new NWO stable.*


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...nts-to-return-to-wwe-as-dolph-ziggler-diesel/


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Raw got the W this week. Honestly, you can make the best of SD's roster all you want right now, but SD won't be able to beat Raw until a few months where returning and debuting wrestlers are there.


----------



## SpeedStick

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Honestly at this point I think WWE actually want SmackDown to get cancelled after this fuckery fpalm worst booking ever :lol


- AJ Styles/John Cena busy with eachother

- Apollo/Corbin still to fresh to go over Ambrose for the belt, + you have just have Ambrose beat then

- Wyatt need to get his credibility back

- WWE goes with the easy win for Ambrose at summerslam a guy that stay losing


----------



## Ecoces

I doubt this is what USA had in mind when they decided to bring Smackdown to their channel.

basically a live second rate show, they could have brought Impact to USA and got the same result for much cheaper.


----------



## Lavidavi35

BuzzKillington said:


> I like the fact that Ziggler won - one of the better parts of the show. I look forward to seeing what Ambrose and Ziggler can do. Both of them are capable of great promos.


I'm just wondering if they'll both be anti-Herod or if one turns heel? Or do something different and let them just do what they please? The way Ambrose was mean mugging Ziggler I'm not sure anymore lol He's probably thinking of all the ways he can beat tf outta Dolph for all those times he's decided to flirt with Renee :renee2


----------



## StylesP1

A-Will said:


> Raw got the W this week. Honestly, you can make the best of SD's roster all you want right now, but SD won't be able to beat Raw until a few months where returning and debuting wrestlers are there.


That's fine. I really enjoyed the show tonight. Lucha Underground kicks the shit out of WWE, but I still watch and enjoy WWE.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Now that "New Era" SmackDown has been disowned by a large proportion of WF members already, here's to a perceived shit RAW next week to end the last remnants of hope for the brand split and bring on a shitstorm. Reigns to pin Balor clean in a tag match main event should do the trick.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Dolorian said:


> Agree and for all his talk of it all being about the Superstars Bryan sure seems to like stepping into the spotlight.



To be fair, Bryan seems to be genuinely making an effort to put the roster over (especially Ambrose) but less is more with he and Shane and they're going to have to realize that if they want them appearing and raising a guys hand to mean anything going forward. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt considering it was the very first episode since the split, but they should tone it down and let the performers sink or swim going forward.


----------



## wwetna1

SpikeDudley said:


> Ambrose and Cena was in the dark match last night
> 
> i wonder how long the other shows talent had to dark match for the show they are not on? I'm sure they are on now due to advertisement when the tickets were sold


Cena also has to work the China tour with Raw since he was the guy they sent over there for the press conference anfd delivered the tour news. They don't want that shit storm of him missing that


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



THE GUY said:


> Raw >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SD Live


Not enough >


----------



## wkc_23

SuperDanielBryan said:


> People want WWE to stop being so predictable, and then end up bitching about it when the unexpected happens.


WF in a nutshell.

Tbh, I didn't see Ziggler winning this match at all.. It's his booking. Dude goes from the pre show feud with baron corbin, to becoming a number one contender for the WWE title. It doesn't make sense, but I'm not complaining either, because of what Ziggler is capable of. Ambrose and Ziggler will have a good match at SS.


----------



## Chrome

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I saw that too, but forgot about it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...nts-to-return-to-wwe-as-dolph-ziggler-diesel/


I forgot about that Nash story, wonder if he knew Ziggler was getting a push ahead of time? :hmm:


----------



## Lothario

SpeedStick said:


> - AJ Styles/John Cena busy with eachother
> 
> - Apollo/Corbin still to fresh to go over Ambrose for the belt, + you have just have Ambrose beat then
> 
> - Wyatt need to get his credibility back
> 
> - WWE goes with the easy win for Ambrose at summerslam a guy that stay losing



You can't win for losing with a lot of people. If Bray wins and Dean goes over clean at SS, there would be claims that he's been buried. If Dean jobs to Bray, then Vince wasted the Rollins/Reigns rub. If Corbin or Apollo win and job at SS, then WWE doesn't know to how to build a mid card. If they win tonight and at SS, then they weren't ready for the push and the show is doomed. 


Damned if you do. Damned if you don't.


----------



## Kabraxal

wkc_23 said:


> SuperDanielBryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> People want WWE to stop being so predictable, and then end up bitching about it when the unexpected happens.
> 
> 
> 
> WF in a nutshell.
> 
> Tbh, I didn't see Ziggler winning this match at all.. It's his booking. Dude goes from the pre show feud with baron corbin, to becoming a number one contender for the WWE title. It doesn't make sense, but I'm not complaining either, because of what Ziggler is capable of. Ambrose and Ziggler will have a good match at SS.
Click to expand...

 And pausing to think about the draft nigt and post draft story for Ziggler.... It fits. Booker lit a fire under his ass, kayfabe, and now he is gunning for it all. I still think Bray or Styles or a returning heel should cost him the match if he stays face. Tgen long build the climb back up.

Or heel turn and a win. Ambrose shouldn't lose, but a heel Ziggler could make some sense. So desperate, he does anything to get the title.


----------



## -XERO-

Might be the only thing to keep me watching SmackDown (LIVE!) every week, if he shows up soon. lol


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Natis Cole said:


> So the challenger is a guy that Ambrose has pinned clean on free tv several times less than a year ago lol I don't mind it, at least it's a guaranteed win for Ambrose. Wyatt gets to still be built up and they don't have Ambrose peak to early by going over Cena to early in his reign. I'll live with this.


There is only 2 ways this is going to go. Either Ziggler turns heel or Triple H beats him next week. No way does Ziggler become one of the main events after being treated like a jobber for a whole damn year. Also the match is not big enough for summerslam. My pick is Triple H.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> There is only 2 ways this is going to go. Either Ziggler turns heel or Triple H beats him next week. No way does Ziggler become one of the main events after being treated like a jobber for a whole damn year. Also the match is not big enough for summerslam. My pick is Triple H.


Holy shit that would be boring. Give me Ziggler. 

People mentioning shit like "been treated like a jobber the last year". its a BRAND SPLIT. It is a RESET BUTTON. 

I remember the original brand split. People talking about how Raw had the better roster, and then the Smackdown 6 happened and they took over in ratings. Talent has to be built up, or in Ziggler's case built BACK up. They are doing that, and it started tonight.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> There is only 2 ways this is going to go. Either Ziggler turns heel or Triple H beats him next week. No way does Ziggler become one of the main events after being treated like a jobber for a whole damn year. Also the match is not big enough for summerslam. My pick is Triple H.


Lmao props to you for having hope, I'd love to see Ambrose get his revenge on Triple H, but I don't see him coming back on tv anytime soon. That would definitely be worthy of main eventing summerslam.


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm just hype about my boy Shelton Benjamin returning soon. :rusevyes


----------



## M.R.K

I think it's unfair to bash Smackdown at this point. If you look at the roster, although they have a bunch of stars in there, most of them are running on very low momentum and needs to be built back. The only stars with the momentum on their side are Ambrose, Cena and Styles. And now, Orton gained a lot of momentum and he looks motivated. 

They have the talent in the likes of Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Alberto Del Rio and Kane (yeah, even Kane. He actually looked pretty solid in that battle ground) As usual, Raw got the easy way and all the stars with high momentum are taken away. 

So, it's not reasonable to expect a 'spectuacular' show in the first episode. It will take time and they have shown some promising developments. Ziggler winning was a great way to go and if Ziggler is given enough air time, he can do a pretty fantastic job. If people are complaining that "Oh yeah, this is something that should have happened 5 years back LOL", then I think it would be really difficult for these people to enjoy Smackdown.


----------



## The_Jiz

M.R.K said:


> I think it's unfair to bash Smackdown at this point. If you look at the roster, although they have a bunch of stars in there, most of them are running on very low momentum and needs to be built back. The only stars with the momentum on their side are Ambrose, Cena and Styles. And now, Orton gained a lot of momentum and he looks motivated.
> 
> They have the talent in the likes of Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Alberto Del Rio and Kane (yeah, even Kane. He actually looked pretty solid in that battle ground) As usual, Raw got the easy way and all the stars with high momentum are taken away.
> 
> So, it's not reasonable to expect a 'spectuacular' show in the first episode. It will take time and they have shown some promising developments. Ziggler winning was a great way to go and if Ziggler is given enough air time, he can do a pretty fantastic job. If people are complaining that "Oh yeah, this is something that should have happened 5 years back LOL", then I think it would be really difficult for these people to enjoy Smackdown.


Hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

WWE is the most ridiculous company ever. 

Rollins v Balor for one world title and Ambrose v Zigger for the other. 4 midcarders going at it for 2 wotld titles. You look at SDs roster and see all the main event talent they have...but instead they go with Ziggles.

You cant job a guy into the ground for 2 years, tell your fanbase not to care about him and then randomly give him a World Title match with no real build at the second biggest PPV of the year. INSANITY.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

This is awesome! Say what you want about Dolph Ziggler, it really seems like WWE is trying to break the pattern of having the same people in the spotlight over and over again. Ziggler would probably have been my last pick if I had to guess who would win this match.

Again, hate Ziggler if you want, but just be glad they are going in a different direction, maybe the product will be less predictable.


----------



## Mister Sinister

I don't think Ziggler will lose at SS. They are using him to transition the belt from Ambrose and pivot to Styles' next angle with Ziggler after Cena v Styles is finished.


----------



## Shenroe

Mister Sinister said:


> I don't think Ziggler will lose at SS. They are using him to transition the belt from Ambrose and pivot to Styles' next angle with Ziggler after Cena v Styles is finished.


You really see Ambrose losing the belt here lol?


----------



## Ace

On the bright side AJ-Cena is obviously the top feud on SD, even after they took another hit on AJs credibility tonight. AJ has to win clean at SS or else he is just another Midcard geek, that too on Smackdown. Tonight is the some of the stupidest booking I've ever seen. Terrible show that got nowhere close to Raw. I'll be surprised if they get 2m back next week.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When the women came out, who was the crowd most receptive to in a positive way ?


Becky, Alexa, Carmella slightly.... And Eva got a ton of heat but those tits were a thing of beauty.


----------



## oatmeal

Hehehe. This show was pretty much same old shit, but with JBL ruining the commentary.


----------



## chronoxiong

Why Ziggler? His stock has fallen so bad that him getting a high profile match for Summerslam doesn't seem logical at all. I am not a fan of this decision. Something tells me the creative team looked at who on the roster could wrestle and put on an entertaining match which they settled on Ziggler. I enjoyed Heath Slater's promo complaining about him being undrafted before getting speared by Rhyno. Lastly, Eva Marie's intro sure made a lasting impression on me. Lots of new blood for the Divas on this show.


----------



## Old School Icons

Heath Slater cementing his place as the greatest jobber of his generation.

He is more entertaining than many above him in the roster ffs :Rollins


----------



## Rankles75

This week's Smackdown....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

In retrospect, the show was better than my initial reaction,, but Bray was a better choice to win than ZBK. They had a chance to let Dean and Bray unleash their considerable mic skills to build Summerslam, instead we get the Zexy Boy.


----------



## Not Lying

I really hope Ziggler turns heel and win the title, it's going to be glorious to watch him act as a cocky asshole. Pair him up with Eva and it's perfect, I wouldn't even mind a power couple of SD gets a women's title.


----------



## J-B

Not mad at all about Ziggler winning. The only person who I'd be more interested in winning is AJ but he's obviously got the blowoff match with Cena to come. Bray Wyatt still does absolutely nothing for me, I just don't find his gimmick interesting so I'm glad that the title match doesn't involve him. Crews sucks and Corbin is still woeful when talking and is by far worse than any "indy geek" on the stick. The show as a whole wasn't great, I skipped the battle royale because I didn't care about any of those guys in it other than maybe ADR. Was I the only one who was concerned for Randy for a second? I thought he blew his shoulder out seconds into his match with Miz, that would have all but finished him if it happened AGAIN so soon. Bex beating Natalya is always nice but I'd rather they just finish that feud because even when it's against Becky I just can't watch a Natalya match, even more so that she's attempting to be a fucking heel which she sucks at.


----------



## Banez

Heath Slater had segment of the night imo.


----------



## ellthom

Yea I wasnt as impressed with Smackdown as I was with Raw.

I am fine with Ziggler being number 1 contender though as long as it results in a heel turn. Man has been overdue one. At least we know the two will have an awesome match

The overall problem with Smackdown was that everything seemed so forced


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

StylesP1 said:


> Miz has been established for a decade. They need to build the low and mid cards. They have done a great job of doing that tonight with Crews and giving Ziggler and Corbin talking segments.


How good can the midcard be though when the midcard Champ is constantly jobbing? Here's the thing individually I'm not upset about Miz losing to Orton, or Ambrose, or any guy like that; Styles, Roman, etc. World Champs/Contenders, and guys facing Brock shouldn't be losing to the IC Champ. Its the consistency of it though. Why is Miz constantly put in that position. He's the go to guy in WWE to job. Its all he seems to do is put other people over, make other people look good, no one ever makes him look good. He makes people look like stars and everyone just shits on him in return. So hey yeah establish other guys, but why does it always have to be at the expense of The Miz? Will Aliens attack and blow up the Earth if he wins more than 1 match in a month? He's been back on TV for 4 or so weeks now, probably more and he's literally only won 1 match and that was vs. Kalisto. The rest of the time he's just been used to make others look good. There's no give and take with The Miz character, its just job, job and job some more. From a kayfabe standpoint why should anyone give a shit about this loud mouth dweeb who never wins and gets laid out in every segment? The money in a guy like Miz is having him escape/get away with shit, not get beat down every single time he's on TV. He doesn't even have to be Main Event, but he shouldn't be losing 99.9% of his matches. And its not like its a new thing, he's been booked like shit for his entire IC Title reign except a 2 week period around Extreme Rules. And before that all he did was job in squash matches for 4 years.


----------



## Ace

Fearless Maryse said:


> How good can the midcard be though when the midcard Champ is constantly jobbing? Here's the thing individually I'm not upset about Miz losing to Orton, or Ambrose, or any guy like that; Styles, Roman, etc. World Champs/Contenders, and guys facing Brock shouldn't be losing to the IC Champ. Its the consistency of it though. Why is Miz constantly put in that position. He's the go to guy in WWE to job. Its all he seems to do is put other people over, make other people look good, no one ever makes him look good. He makes people look like stars and everyone just shits on him in return. So hey yeah establish other guys, but why does it always have to be at the expense of The Miz? Will Aliens attack and blow up the Earth if he wins more than 1 match in a month? He's been back on TV for 4 or so weeks now, probably more and he's literally only won 1 match and that was vs. Kalisto. The rest of the time he's just been used to make others look good. There's no give and take with The Miz character, its just job, job and job some more. From a kayfabe standpoint why should anyone give a shit about this loud mouth dweeb who never wins and gets laid out in every segment? The money in a guy like Miz is having him escape/get away with shit, not get beat down every single time he's on TV. He doesn't even have to be Main Event, but he shouldn't be losing 99.9% of his matches. And its not like its a new thing, he's been booked like shit for his entire IC Title reign except a 2 week period around Battleground. And before that all he did was job in squash matches for 4 years.


 lol losing to AJ should be a big deal, even jobbers are going over him these days. Freaking Ziggler, that too with a super kick. 

I don't get the notion AJ is being protected, he has a terrible W/L record at PPV's and has been losing consistently since he debuted. His biggest win of his WWE career came when Gallows and Anderson threw him on top of Cena after they finished Cena with a magic killer, that all came after Cena get the visual pin earlier too. 

Dude would be better off in Japan, he's killing his career in the WWE. I wish he was competing in the G1 with the best instead of having to put up with weaker talent and WWE politics.

He's put his family first from day 1, he's willing to accept being shit over just to provide more money for his family.

What sucks is he'll never be able to have those classic matches people were expecting when he signed.

You need to be booked well to be able to get those epics with the best of the WWE, AJ just isn't on that level and will never be given that opportunity to put on classics. He's an outsider and will be seen as one till the day he retires. I won't be shocked if they completely ignore him from the HOF either. He's not one of their guys and neither HHH or Vince are high on him. Meltzer was just bsing to get subs when they said valued AJ and had big plans for him. They're jobbing him out while he has value, it's pretty clear now.


----------



## DoubtGin

It wasn't a bad show or anything. The lack of a decent midcard really hurt it, though.

The battle royale was full of people you knew would have no chance to win the six-pack challenge. Crews was the right choice in the end and he got cheered in the main event.

The women have a difficult job right now. There is no title so they have to have legit feuds without resorting back to the Divas crap from the previous years. Unlike Sasha/Charlotte, there also was not a feud 1 year in the making:

The IC champ losing clean on TV is never good, but it's Miz and he's been like this for a very long time, so it does not bother me as much. However, I can already see how the Lesnar/Orton feud will develop awkwardly since both wrestlers are on separate shows. Both Lesnar and Orton will randomly pop in other feuds in the weekly shows to hype the match and most likely come out strong every time.

Shelton and Rhyno are good addition if they don't job out everytime like the Dudleys do nowadays. Hope more ppl will be added since the roster is quite thin quality-wise.

Ziggler winning was a big surprise. Never thought he'd win, but I'm actually ok with it. Ambrose hopefully wins at Summerslam. 

Unremarkable show overall and a bit disappointing when considering how Bryan and Shane hyped it.


----------



## -XERO-

M.R.K said:


> I think it's unfair to bash Smackdown at this point. If you look at the roster, although they have a bunch of stars in there, most of them are running on very low momentum and needs to be built back. The only stars with the momentum on their side are *Ambrose*, Cena and *Styles*. And now, *Orton* gained a lot of momentum and he looks motivated.
> 
> They have the talent in the likes of *Bray Wyatt*, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, *Alberto Del Rio* and *Kane* (yeah, even Kane. He actually looked pretty solid in that battle ground) As usual, Raw got the easy way and all the stars with high momentum are taken away.


I like all of the guys in bold, and Randy Orton is one of my favorites ever (Ambrose is too, if you include The Shield as a group). But they're not enough to keep me watching live all the time.

Unless the show starts improving and/or Kevin Nash appears soon, I won't be watching live much, if at all. I'm fine with YouTube clips like I was before.


----------



## The Tempest

Lel. What a NEW ERA :woo

They didn't waste any time to remind you that SmackDown is the B-Show (dare I say C-Show) of the company. The booking was all over the place honestly. The jobber battle royal instantly highlighted how weak the SD roster is in terms of star power. That is not how you start a show, you don't go flat out exposing your weaknesses at the beginning of it. Start a tournament or something like that.

The IC champion, whether is someone I care about or not, should not be treated like trash, esp. in this brand split era of SD where you only have 2 champions on your brand, speaking of which, they didn't introduce any title. Womens don't have a title and tag teams don't have a title either, maybe they'll introduce them in the coming weeks?

Oh yeah the Women segment :lmao started out decently then turned into crap in minutes :lmao way to expose the limited number of girls you have :lmao

LOL at Ziggler winning though, that was very anticlimatic, and no, I don't hate him. You expect the crowd/audience to take him seriously when the company treated him like dogshit for 2 years after Survivor Series 2014 doing absolutely nothing relevant and losing in the midcard?

Overall, SmackDown sucked, big time. This felt like RAW pre draft, and they only have two hours, it shouldn't be that hard to book. I understand the roster is what it is, but this doesn't excuse the little effort they put into this show. If this keeps up, I think I'll stick to RAW and keep an eye on that show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Tempest said:


> Lel. What a NEW ERA :woo
> 
> They didn't waste any time to remind you that SmackDown is the B-Show (dare I say C-Show) of the company. The booking was all over the place honestly. The jobber battle royal instantly highlighted how weak the SD roster is in terms of star power. That is not how you start a show, you don't go flat out exposing your weaknesses at the beginning of it. Start a tournament or something like that.
> 
> The IC champion, whether is someone I care about or not, should not be treated like trash, esp. in this brand split era of SD where you only have 2 champions on your brand, speaking of which, they didn't introduce any title. Womens don't have a title and tag teams don't have a title either, maybe they'll introduce them in the coming weeks?
> 
> Oh yeah the Women segment :lmao started out decently then turned into crap in minutes :lmao way to expose the limited number of girls you have :lmao
> 
> LOL at Ziggler winning though, that was very anticlimatic, and no, I don't hate him. You expect the crowd/audience to take him seriously when the company treated him like dogshit for 2 years after Survivor Series 2014 doing absolutely nothing relevant and losing in the midcard?
> 
> Overall, SmackDown sucked, big time. This felt like RAW pre draft, and they only have two hours, it shouldn't be that hard to book. I understand the roster is what it is, but this doesn't excuse the little effort they put into this show. If this keeps up, I think I'll stick to RAW and keep an eye on that show.


Agree with all of this. And I had high hopes for SD, I was excited about SD but one show in and they've completely killed my excitement and my interest in all the WWE. 

They just kept up the status quo of SD being the B show. You've got all these Main Eventers...yet its Ziggler who gets a World Title shot. And you have a jobber battle royal to get into the World Title contenders match. Womens segment was a mess. IC Champ is still jobbing to everyone everytime he's on screen. Ambrose v Wyatt while you build on Cena v AJ seemed like a no brainer instead we get Ziggler who should have been pushed into this position 2 years ago but has now cooled right off and lost most of his fan support pinning AJ Styles. SD could and should have been good. Ambrose v Bray, Cena v Styles, build on Orton v Brock, start a new feud for Miz, give the women a big segment, etc. Its all basic stuff instead they just screwed everything up from start to finish.

They actually have a worse World Title feud than Rollins v Balor (to me).


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: 7/26 Smackdown Live Discussion: A True New Era Dawns On SmackDown Live Tonight!*



Lok said:


> Bray, us true nerds know Galactus is the only real eater of worlds!


Unicron says fuck you:stop

You can never ignore someone that is voiced by Orson motherfucking Welles!!! :bully4


----------



## Shenroe

What a bunch of crybabies nitpicking everything. See y'all next week , matter of facts, don't even come next week stay on RAW lane. We don't need you.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Shenroe said:


> What a bunch of crybabies nitpicking everything. See y'all next week , matter of facts, don't even come next week stay on RAW lane. We don't need you.


I'm not pessimistic about SD in the least. It has a roster of talent that needs to be established before it can take off. Give it some time and I think SD will compete with RAW no problem. RAW has the better starting roster, but the problem with that is some still won't get opportunities because they have so many heavy hitters. I think the unbalance in the rosters will hurt a lot of guys and gals on RAW in the long run while the SD crew has plenty of shine to go around.


----------



## Shenroe

Lavidavi35 said:


> I'm not pessimistic about SD in the least. It has a roster of talent that needs to be established before it can take off. Give it some time and I think SD will compete with RAW no problem. RAW has the better starting roster, but the problem with that is some still won't get opportunities because they have so many heavy hitters. I think the unbalance in the rosters will hurt a lot of guys and gals on RAW in the long run while the SD crew has plenty of shine to go around.


And even with all that they just barely improved their ratings Monday. SD LIVE had a more laid back casual feel whereas RAW is the smark show, which one of the 2 watch more tv, smarks or casuals? 
I expect SD LIVE to do at least the same numbers RAW did. They will be fine


----------



## A-C-P

Thought the show was fine, though they really did show how thin their roster is after you go past the top 5 of the brand with that opening segment, but it looks like SD is going to be the brand that the names from the past they are bringing back are going to be placed on (Shelton Benjamin, Rhyno this week already) Speaking of Rhyno really loved the Heath Slater segment, that guy is so good in the role he has been put in.

One positive about the "thin" mid-lower card is that SD really does look like the land of opportunity for the guys below the Main Event level. One week in and Raw was definitely the better overall show, but I do like the potential there is with SD.

Ziggler getting the title shot at Summerslam was a bit meh, but AJ/Cena are blowing off their feud at Summerslam, they do not want to put Wyatt or Corbin in a title feud they are going to lose right away, and Crews is not ready for that stage yet, so given all that Ziggler makes the most sense as a fall guy for Dean at SS.


----------



## The Renegade

Straw Hat said:


> lol losing to AJ should be a big deal, even jobbers are going over him these days. Freaking Ziggler, that too with a super kick.
> 
> I don't get the notion AJ is being protected, he has a terrible W/L record at PPV's and has been losing consistently since he debuted. His biggest win of his WWE career came when Gallows and Anderson threw him on top of Cena after they finished Cena with a magic killer, that all came after Cena get the visual pin earlier too.
> 
> Dude would be better off in Japan, he's killing his career in the WWE. I wish he was competing in the G1 with the best instead of having to put up with weaker talent and WWE politics.
> 
> He's put his family first from day 1, he's willing to accept being shit over just to provide more money for his family.
> 
> What sucks is he'll never be able to have those classic matches people were expecting when he signed.
> 
> You need to be booked well to be able to get those epics with the best of the WWE, AJ just isn't on that level and will never be given that opportunity to put on classics. He's an outsider and will be seen as one till the day he retires. I won't be shocked if they completely ignore him from the HOF either. He's not one of their guys and neither HHH or Vince are high on him. Meltzer was just bsing to get subs when they said valued AJ and had big plans for him. They're jobbing him out while he has value, it's pretty clear now.


Dude, I'm telling you this because you need to look at this from a non mark perspective: Anyone with a set of working eyes can see that AJ Styles is a bad motherfucker. He is no danger of being downtrodden or forgotten. He's been in the #1 or 2 program since Wrestlemania, and he's in line for a title run before the end of the year. He's making money and turning heads everywhere. Relax.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Randy orton is hot as fuck......:Tripslick:banderas


----------



## Erik.

I think the show will only get better.

We now have our main event booked. Ambrose against Ziggler, both men are face. I can see Ambrose decimating Ziggler on the microphone and will hopefully start to show more and more heel tendencies, now he has the belt I would LOVE to see a retain by any means necessary type of Ambrose where the crowd start to turn on him for being dirty. I mean the top stars on Smackdown are all face, you have the likes of Orton, Cena, AJ Styles etc. - Ambrose would THRIVE being a heel against these and they are great superstars for him to end up beating and cementing himself as a legit top heel.

We also have American Alpha debuting next week so the tag team division instantly gets better. I think they KNOW they have to build the mid card, it's ridiculously weak and it's a shame that champions can't just come and go across the roster. Rusev being able to be on both rosters whilst champion instantly brings credibility to the roster. Same with the IC title etc. 

It wasn't the greatest show but from now I think we'll get some resemblance of character.


----------



## Sweggeh

@Straw Hat

You don't give a fuck about AJs career do you. You claim to be his fan yet you are always wanting to limit him. First you say you want him to be in the Cruiserweight division, then the IC title picture, now he should go back to Japan.

AJ Styles is a future WWE champion. He doesn't need to have great matches on the lower card or in Japan any more. He has been doing that for 20 years. Its his time to finally reach the pinnacle and have his moment. He is going to make more money than he has ever seen this year, and this is by far the most successful year of his career financially.

As a fan of AJ I thought you would get that but all I see is you bitching and complaining and trying to hold him down and limit him every chance you get. Its seriously annoying.


----------



## RCSheppy

My biggest issue with Smackdown (and my biased issue) is where does this put Bray Wyatt? In my mind, that 6 pack challenge had to have gone to Bray, or at least let him destroy everyone or something afterwards.

I've tuned out Ziggler for the last year or so.


----------



## 260825

*Orton, Miz & Maryse segment was fantastic.*


----------



## NeyNey

Bye. Really? I was fucking mad after I saw Rhyno behind Slater.
Really, really mad. I still can't believe it. 
There you have Slater standing there like a motherfucking pimp champ, delivering an epic promo, and yes I REALLY fell for it, Shane comes out and I'm like "Oh my god cool, maybe they really do something with him now!" marking my fucking ass off, just to see this bastard sneeking up behind him... ????????? REALLY????????? DUDE!!!!!!!!!!! I AM STILL SO PISSED! 
I mean yeah I know "jobbers" are needed and Slater is the best and greatest of them all but at the same time it's such a curse, I am so pissed.

Also :mark: at Ziggler / Ambrose!!!! :bateman
They have great chemistry in the ring and I can't wait to see what both will do until their match! 
It's still kinda sureal to see Ambrose like this, on his own, so fucking fantastic!!!
Maybe we really get our heel turn next year or so. Maybe Ambrose even plays a little bit with his heel persona the next months.... oh god man I'm so ready!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AJ taking the pin was inexcusable. fpalm

Ziggler/Ambrose at SS :lol

Slater and Rhyno :lmao


----------



## SkipMDMan

I actually liked that Ziggler won and gets the match. Outside of Cena he has the best WWE resume, 2 time champion and he can put on a good match. I've always thought Ziggler was not booked correctly. He has the look and can wrestle, there's really no excuse for him to be out of the high card booking. 

AJ/Cena have unfinished business, Corbin and Crews are just throwaways and Wyatt still needs to get built up so people think he's capable of winning the championship. I think he's going to be in limbo until Harper returns and they can reform the original Wyatt family.

Now, should Ziggler win? No chance. As long as they put on a good match it will help solidify Dean as champ and put Ziggler back in the uppercard where he belongs.


----------



## Dolorian

ShowStopper said:


> AJ taking the pin was inexcusable. fpalm


Yeah if they felt that pinning Crews, Corbin or Wyatt would hurt them, they could have gone with Cena taking the pin. AJ was also pined on Battleground for some reason instead of Gallows or Anderson. Not sure why they would have him eat pins back to back in multi-men matches.


----------



## 751161

I wasn't really invested in this show at all, which is a shame. Hopefully it gets a lot better next week, RAW set the bar really high and was really good after being shit for so long, so I went in expecting a good show for Smackdown as well and got a pretty average one.

The talent is there, it just didn't feel like anything special really aside from a few moments.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

I sadly had expected a little more. The show was okay but I have to admit I was more excited watching RAW than SD :shrug I am pretty sure they will improve though!


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm watching Smackdown right now cos I'm slow lol.

Some thoughts:

- Liked them making a big deal out of Dean being champion
- LOL at Bray Wyatt just standing next to Dean all casually :lol
- Fun battle royal but man it was full of jobbers...
- 50/50 booking for Becky & Nattie meh
- LMAOOOOOO at Eva's voice-over thing, how annoying! That's gonna get irritating very fast, plus it goes on a bit too long
- I'm liking this new side of Randy Orton, lol when he said Miz was an expert in playing with himself
- Nice psychology on the match too with Randy's shoulder and that

That's where I'm up to right now, I'll edit with more thoughts at the end of the show.

EDIT: What the hell is the name of Dean's title? What is he? Is he the WWE Champion? The World Champion? The WWE World Champion? Cos I noticed the graphic for Dean vs Dolph at the end of the show had the name as 'WWE World Championship' lol.

Also, loving how serious Dean is taking this all. Him being all intense at the end <3


----------



## The Nuke

This show needs high performing talent badly. Hopefully Joe, Aries, and Roode get drafted soon. All this show has at present is predominately undercard talent.

To those saying give it time. I agree give it time, but also realize that time works against ratings. This whole draft was done because of low ratings.

Nothing I saw last night leads me to believe this show will be rising anytime soon.

Vince my not care, but NBCUniversal does.


----------



## Morrison17

Apparently some people thought me calling last RAW worst show in wrestling history was "baiting", well, it wasn't.

And I have no problem to say that Smackdown was decent if not good. Aside from Ziggler, who jobbed last 1,5 year winning over Cena, Wyatt and AJ, I think the show was decent. I loved the womens segment a lot. And Ziggler is still better than Balor. That's not an insult, but just a fact of life.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The biggest problem of the show for me was; the half-assed effort to present a decent product. Everything seemed amateur, especially with those stupid camera angles.


----------



## Shenroe

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> The biggest problem of the show for me was; the half-assed effort to present a decent product. Everything seemed amateur, especially with those stupid camera angles.


Newsflash: this is what they are gong for, they want to diferenciate from RAW, focusing more on the superstars and what's going on in the ring, and less on the strass and glitter. I like it, it goes a simplistic mma or boxing vibe. Nothing too fancy or overly produced


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Shenroe said:


> Newsflash: this is what they are gong for, they want to diferenciate from RAW, focusing more on the superstars and what's going on in the ring, and less on the strass and glitter. I like it, it goes a simplistic mma or boxing vibe. Nothing too fancy or overly produced


I think they had tried this before back in original NXT years. Execution was poorly and I think this concept doesn't suit to professional wrestling. This is no MMA or boxing in which we the viewers have to follow every little detail. The traditional view and occasionally supportive dynamic angles works best imo.


----------



## Shenroe

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I think they had tried this before back in original NXT years. Execution was poorly and I think this concept doesn't suit to professional wrestling. This is no MMA or boxing in which we the viewers have to follow every little detail. The traditional view and occasionally supportive dynamic angles works best imo.


I thought NXT was like a game originally? Anyway I will still give ema chance and see how that turn out before sitting on it. If toy think about it the indies are not produced like RAW either, NJPW/ROH /PWG have a simplistic sport like feel and can also be seen as amateurish yet everybody love them. :shrug


----------



## Mister Sinister

Shenroe said:


> You really see Ambrose losing the belt here lol?


Is there a better time in the next 4 months to change directions?


----------

